#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-12
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: ping
<DarkwingDuck> ZachK_: pong
<ZachK_> DarkwingDuck: please pm me
<ghostofmybrain> how would I reinstall all the lib tools?
<Motig> Hey, are there any downsides to using the .exe installer to install Ubuntu?
<ZachK_> Motig: ah let me see
<ZachK_> Motig: are you referring to Wubi?
<Motig> Err... I think so.
<ZachK_> http://wubi-installer.org/ is this it?
<nomnex> ZachK_, Wubi creates a virtual partition inside windoze. it is slower than having a dual boot install
<ZachK_> nomnex: this indeed do I know
<ZachK_> nomnex: i'm just trying to make sure of what he is referring to
<nomnex> ZachK_, sorry the comment was for Motig
<ZachK_> nomnex: ok..
<nomnex> and yes, he is doing some confusion here
<ZachK_> nomnex: meaning?
<Motig> ZachK_, I found it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi But I guess it's the same
<ZachK_> Motig: it is the same yes
<nomnex> ZachK_, wubi for "using the .exe"
<Motig> nomnex said it was slower?
<Motig> Slower to install, or it runs slower?
<ZachK_> Motig: it is a bit yes...runs slower in my opinion
<nomnex> Motig, run slower
<Motig> Hmm
<Motig> I would rather wait to get a blank CD then
<ZachK_> Motig: and while dualbooting isn't the fastest way either it is a bit faster than Wubi
<nomnex> Motig, what are you looking for?
<ZachK_> Personally I just run Ubuntu by itself on an external hardrive while keeping Windows on a drive all by it's lonesome
<Motig> I want to run Ubuntu on this laptop. Dual booting is what I want to do, because I want to keep Windows until I like Ubuntu
<Motig> I have two hard drives on this laptop
<ZachK_> Motig: do you have an external drive?
<Motig> Um, I do, but it has my music on
<ZachK_> nigelb: WELCOME DUDE!
<Motig> And is probably slower than a real HDD
<ZachK_> Motig: actually it's about the same..
<ZachK_> I should know as I've done it a few different ways. Running an OS that is
<Motig> You mean to run Ubuntu on the external one? Or install it only from there?
<ZachK_> I've done VM, External Drive, Dual Boot.
<ZachK_> Motig: I mean running Ubuntu from an external drive
<ZachK_> completely
<Motig> My external drive cannot be as fast as a real one :p
<ZachK_> Motig: you'd be surprised
<nomnex> Motig, wubi is fine for your purpose. when you like it, delete the v.part and dual boot install
<ZachK_> Motig: but like I said...it's your preference
<Motig> hmm.
<Motig> I will buy a blank CD I think
<nomnex> Motig, keep in mind that 10.04 is a few weeks aways before installing
<Motig> How hard is it to update it?
<nomnex> Motig, don't
<Motig> Don't upgrade?
<nomnex> Motig, update is the recipe for troubles
<Motig> But doesn't Ubuntu update all the time?
<nomnex> Motig, that's different
<ZachK_> Motig: updating the drives and file systems is a HECK of a lot different than updating the entire SYSTEM
<Motig> I think I read somewhere that the system updates once every 6 months?
<Motig> The kernel, right?
<nomnex> Motig, the Ubuntu distribution 9.10, 10.04, 10.10 etc
<Motig> Errr
<Motig> 2009/10, 2010/04 etc. you mean?
<nomnex> Motig, correct
<Motig> So yes, that means within 6 months my OS will be old? D:
<Motig> I thought Linux was meant to be better at this :}
<nomnex> Motig, 10.04 is a LTS version it is supported for 2 years (stable) the others are dev. version (unstable), but you can use them too
<Motig> Ah, right.
<Motig> That's better
<Motig> :}
<nomnex> Motig, I would recommend a bit or reading beforehand
<Motig> About what?
<nomnex> Motig, Ubuntu, Linux
<nomnex> Motig, using Windoze now?
<Motig> Yes
<nomnex> win7?
<Motig> Vista
<nomnex> ubuntu 9.10?
<Motig> Don't use Ubuntu atm
<nomnex> but you said you want to try it, so what's your image?
<Motig> I don't have one...
<nomnex> it's still 9.10 on the downl. page
<nomnex> from the 29 of April there going to be the 10.04, a LTS (stable) Ubuntu version
<nomnex> might be good to wait a bit if you can
<Motig> Ok.
<nomnex> the diff between a Stable release and a dev. release is the testing period
<nomnex> plus these version are maintained for 2 years (updates)
<Motig> Okay, thanks.
<Motig> I'll read about Linux.
<nomnex> it's recommended to wait a bit when a new distro comes out (a few weeks or so)
<nomnex> so the new bugs can be ironed out
<nomnex> what's you notebook make?
<Motig> Vaio
<Motig> Err
<nomnex> Motig, there a bit of learning curve at the beginning, but it worths it. I hope you will like it.
<Motig> Well I've tried Ubuntu before
<Motig> But I hated it
<Motig> But I decided maybe I had a bad start
<Motig> So I want to try it again
<nomnex> Motig, hardware issues?
<Motig> No, literally found no help
<Motig> Didn't know what was going on
<Motig> Everything I found on Google was full of jargon
<nomnex> Motig, wait a sec.
<Motig> I am totally new to Linux, these tutorials didn't get that; they used stuff like "grub" and "sudo" and "gnome" without even explaining them
<Motig> I now know what these are
<Motig> But I grew tired of it :}
<Motig> And when you see no advantage over Windows... You give up :P
<nomnex> Motig?
<Motig> Yep>
<nomnex> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/index_main.html -- free guide
<nomnex> Motig, .pdf or hard copy, it's a good start to have an idea of Ubuntu linux
<Motig> I see.
<Motig> Does it assume you know other Linux distros?
<Motig> 'Cause I know nothing of linux
<nomnex> No, that's for Ubuntu
<Motig> No, I mean
<Motig> Do I need to know anything about linux
<Motig> Atall
<nomnex> no, that's why I recommend you this free book
<Motig> Okay, thank you
<Motig> Oh, free?
<Motig> Oh, yes
<nomnex> yes, many people will tell you the same around here about this book
<Motig> Okay I'll jsut read it then ^^
<nomnex> yes, only the hard copy has a fee
<nomnex> Motig, if you get by Linux (any distro) you will never use or want to use Windoze again
<Motig> I am a gamer...
<nomnex> Oh, then that's different, you stick to windoze for the gaming part
<nomnex> Motig, what games?
<Motig> Hmm
<Motig> UT2004, BF:BC2... Err
<Motig> Lemme think
<Motig> I know UT2k4 actually runs on Linux
<Motig> I doubt BF does
<nomnex> Batt. field, that's right
<Motig> hmm
<Motig> Tbh though
<Motig> I don't game on this laptop
<Motig> I use it to make games, though
<Motig> And work
<Motig> :}
<nomnex> so Linux will do
<Motig> Yes.
<man0riaX> Morning
<paultag> Hallo man0riaX, wie geht's ?
<man0riaX> paultag: Gut, und dir?
<paultag> man0riaX, mir geht es gut! Ich bin ein bisschen mude, aber gehts gut :)
<man0riaX> 6:30AM here and I have school in about an hour. :D
<paultag> man0riaX, way too early for me :)
<man0riaX> paultag: Well, yes. But since this is my last week ever I have to go there, I don't expect anything to work much
<paultag> man0riaX, Gymnasium?
<paultag> man0riaX, congrats :) Have you taken the arbitur ( not sure on how to spell it ) ?
<man0riaX> paultag: Yes, Gymnasium. My Abitur exams start by the beginning of next week
<paultag> man0riaX, Math first, then English, if I recall, right?
<man0riaX> paultag: Monday Electrics Engineering, Friday Math, the week after (I don't know the exact day yet :D) English and at the beginning of May religion
<man0riaX> Even though I don't believe in God I have chosen religion to be 4th exam :D
<paultag> man0riaX, I would do the same, I think :)
<paultag> man0riaX, I love studying religion. I don't like the idea much, but I like learning about them :)
<man0riaX> Ye (:
<man0riaX> I have only done much for Math and EE yet…I think I can handle English :D
<paultag> I think so as well man0riaX, your English is very good :)
<paultag> man0riaX, Have you seen the film Brüno? It's an American film
<man0riaX> Ya
<paultag> man0riaX, I just watched it for the first time tonight
<paultag> man0riaX, I don't know how ANYONE could think his accent was German
<man0riaX> My bus arrives in 3 minutes so I gotta go.
<man0riaX> Well
<paultag> eeeeeecsh
<man0riaX> Yes
<man0riaX> :D
<paultag> man0riaX, Viel glük!
<paultag> man0riaX, Tschuss :)
<man0riaX> See ya later
<smeag0l> good morning / evening everybody welcome leoquant
<st4aluck> @women
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash player 10 for 64bit?
<Akos> hi ZeRoDeAtH50435
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: read this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2032-bit%20Flash%20plugin%20%28Officially%20supported%20by%20Ubuntu%20to%20the%20extent%20possible%20with%20Flash%29
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thanks
<Akos> my pleasure
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> will not work
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: any errors you're getting?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 404 not found
<Akos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> do you know the command for installing restricted software
<Akos> ZeRoDeAtH50435: it depends on what do you want to installed
<Akos> *-d
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> well I used it to install adobe on 9.10 64bit
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it was the only way it would work
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey
<duanedesign> hello ZeRoDeAtH50435
<duanedesign> ZeRoDeAtH50435: did you get Flash installed ok
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I just got it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> now I need to install adobe reader
<C-Ray> Hello! I need an Offline English Dictionary for Ubuntu 9.10. Any suggestions?
<C-Ray1> ok I found it
<C-Ray1> thanks
<C-Ray1> goldendic is the answer
<michae1> trying to install zimbra desktop beta 2 and am getting permissions denied. can anyone tell me where I can find instructional on how to correct?
<pleia2> michae1: are you using sudo?
<michae1> yeah. and it installs it to root, not user ( me )
<pleia2> where are you getting permission denied?
<michae1> after I run the user-install.pl and open / access the app.
<pleia2> open / ?
<michae1> there's a lock on the desktop icon ( open ) and a lock on the directory in /opt ( access )
<michae1> when I try either, I get the permissions denied message.
<pleia2> unfortunately I don't know much about zimbra and telling you to arbitrarily chmod things until the user can run them would be unwise
<pleia2> is there install documentation that came with it?
<michae1> nope.
<michae1> followed the directions on the zimbra forum right up until it mentioned "it's a permissions issue" but didn't ellaborate on how to adjust accordingly.
<pleia2> http://www.zimbra.com/forums/installation-help/38181-zd-2-0-beta-linux-installation-f12.html seems to have some tips (search for user-install.pl)
<pleia2> "chmod" is the command to change permissions on something, so to give all users read access you'd do something like: chmod o+r file.pl
<pleia2> execute would be o+x (o == other users not in the file's group, so everyone), x == execute, r == read
<michae1> be right back - got an idea...
<michae1> last question for the session - is there a resource available that illustrates how to see what permissions are set where for who ( kind of a global permissions search )?
<pleia2> you can figure it out per file, but you'd have to write a little script for something globally
<pleia2> for the single file:
<pleia2> elizabeth@r2d2:~$ ls -alh test/check.sh
<pleia2> -rw-r--r-- 1 elizabeth video 184 2009-04-13 11:18 test/check.sh
<pleia2> so it's read write for the owner (u), elizabeth, readable by the group video (g) and readable by everyone else (o)
<pleia2> michae1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<michae1> pleia2: yeah... uh... got through the first couple of lines and my eyes crossed. guess I need to find a dumbed down version for me who's trying to break away from the death clutch of winblows.
<pleia2> michae1: if you open up gnome's file manager and click on "properties" of a file it should also show you permissions
<michae1> pleia2: are you still available?
<pleia2> michae1: somewhat, am at work :) what's up?
<michae1> pleia2: never mind. know you got stuff to do to... will look more into chmod - zdesktop directory in my home direcotry is accessible only by root and me thinkst that's where the problem may lie...
<michae1> thanks for the insight.
<pleia2> perhaps, feel free to ask your questions anyway, there may be others here who can help :)
<pleia2> good luck
<michae1> what the worse that can happen. I'll have to reload the box...
<pleia2> yeah, hopefully you can avoid that
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> can anyone tell me the command to install a Brother MFC-255CW printer/scanner on 64bit
<michae1> hey - it's not aiwndows box, so it's not like it's gonna go lurch on me. most of this is reverse engineer-fixable.
<PabloRubianes> hi... anyone know how to...
<PabloRubianes> I am asking something in name of a guy from uruguay...
<PabloRubianes> Network problem
<PabloRubianes> someone here?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<PabloRubianes> :-)
<PabloRubianes> the thing is...
<PabloRubianes> He has a server connected to internet via wireless modem
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<PabloRubianes> that server is also connected to a router
<PabloRubianes> and the router to other clients
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<PabloRubianes> he can see the server from the clients but he want to share the internet access
<PabloRubianes> there's any way?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> so the sever is wireless but the other computer connections are wired
<PabloRubianes> the only wireless is de modem
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> share how
<PabloRubianes> but that works
<PabloRubianes> share as have internet access in the clients
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> so the clients can not access the internet
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> that's the problem
<PabloRubianes> the clients only access to the server
<PabloRubianes> duanedesign: ping :P
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> so they can access the server but not the internet
<PabloRubianes> yes
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> are the client computers setup to access the internet though a server
<PabloRubianes> don't know that, what he had to setup to do that?
<PabloRubianes> so I ask him...
<cliff> I was wondering if there was anyway I could set up the keyboard shortcuts to a command that includes the compose key. This is hard to explain but I'll try. Suppose what I want for the shortcut to be is every time I press: winkey + a, the result (command) is: compose + ' + a, (which yields the result á). This would be very useful cause it takes the effort from 3 keys I press to 2. Does any1 have any idea if this is possible?
<PabloRubianes> cliff: have you tried System- prefference- key conbination?
<PabloRubianes> I don't know if is key combination because I have and spanish version...
<cliff> I really dont know what that is, can u show me?
<pedro3005> PabloRubianes, System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<PabloRubianes> That one... Sorry I have the spanish version!
<PabloRubianes> thanks pedro3005
<cliff>  I just dont know how to write the command for: comp. + ' + a in the keyboard shortcuts to create as a custom...
<cliff> I can already write and use comp key, its just thaat i need to use 3 keys to write á or ñ, etc and was wondering if I could shorten it with a keyboard shortcut down to 2...
<pedro3005> cliff, hm.. well, try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<cliff> I just did, right now... I dont know if it helps, but in what language are the commands written in? Maybe I can google it up as a command for the language it uses...
<cliff> I'm just looking to see if I get lucky and it ends up being something like: print á or cout << "á"  or something like that...
<michae1> pleia2: thank you...thank you...thank you. took me a while, but finally figured out how to get the chmod to work allowing me access to the zdesktop directory and being able to FINALLLY launch the app. did I say thank you?
<pleia2> michae1: hooray! you're welcome :)
<michae1> well, fortunately no blood, more sweat than I care for and almost came to tears!!! thank you for your help and patience and sorry for bothering you at work ( again ).
<pleia2> no worries, glad to hear you got it figured out
<drew212> i need some help getting my printer back online after upgrading to 10.04, anyone available?
<drubin> drew212: what is your printer make and model
<drew212> hp psc950
<drew212> it worked in 9.10
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-13
<ringer> am setting up a laptop with U9.1 for my wife to use and want to connect to it via my m/c (U9.1 also) via home wireless. Which progam(s) should I be using. Is there a guide somewhere?
<swoody> ringer: what exactly do you want to control/use on her computer? Just updates? file sharing, printer sharing, etc.?
<swoody> for simple maintenance, the easiest way would be ssh
<ringer> I'm anticipating her having problems with setup. I want to be able to see her machine (remote desktop) from mine
<ringer> not sure if remote desktop is the right way to go. Is that for Ubuntu - > Windows?
<swoody> ringer: well Ubuntu comes with a pretty nice app for that out of the box :)...
<ringer> I've tried to use remote desktop, and put in her ip address but just get a black screen.
<ringer> I made sure her machine has 'allow other users....' set for remote desktop
<swoody> ringer: ok, and you got no error messages?
<ringer> no errors - just a black screen. I just tried disabling it on her m/c and get the same symptoms.
<ringer> could this mean firewall settings have to be changed?
<collinp> It might.
<swoody> ringer: have you noticed any other kind of networking/internet issues on either computer?
<ringer> swoody, no - both connect to the internet ok. No other computers are on the (local) network
<swoody> ringer: also, can you ping her IP just as you entered it into your Vinagre settings? Try: ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -c 3
<swoody> where the x's are her IP
<swoody> (from a terminal)
<ringer> yes - ping responses in 1.3 ms
<swoody> good
<swoody> ringer: have you tried SSH'ing to her computer at all? Any luck there?
<ringer> ssh 192.168.1.101 connection refused
<ringer> so that would suggest firewall?
<ringer> because ping worked ok
<swoody> ringer: have you setup and configured sshd (the ssh server) on her computer? If not, you won't be able to ssh into it, and I wouldn't bother setting it up just to test it
<swoody> I was more curious if you had already setup/used SSH
<ringer> no not use ssh before
<swoody> ok, that's np then.
<ringer> swoody, are you suggesting I install sshd on her m/c? It is not currently installed.
<swoody> ringer: have you restarted her computer since you selected to "Allow other users to view your desktop"?
<ringer> swoody, no, I'll try that
<swoody> ringer: no, no need. Again, I was just curious if you had already used it. No need to bother installing and setting it up :)
<swoody> ringer: do try that, or try: sudo /etc/init.d/vino restart
<swoody> on her computer
<ringer> ha - hold on - I forgot her password already!
<swoody> haha, that may not be good ;)
<ringer> also have a sticky key - just trying to sort it out
<ringer> remembered the password now but she's not in sudoers - just having to fix that
<stlsaint> celthunder: ping
<ringer> swoody, /etc/sudoers is read only. Do I need to chmod or am I looking at the wrong file
<swoody> ringer: from her terminal, run: su username
<swoody> (where username is whoever has sudo privelages)
<swoody> then once logged on as that user, do: sudo visudo
<swoody> ringer: does that make sense, or am I just mucking things up? :)
<ringer> swoody, no I think I understand.
<swoody> so if the account Bob on her computer is the one with sudo priv. then you would do: su bob (to login that terminal as bob) and then: sudo visudo (to edit the sudoers info)
<ringer> swoody, yes I did that (her account is jill) so I did su jill
<swoody> ringer: but you said she doesn't have sudo privelages?
<swoody> you were trying to add her as a sudoer?
<ringer> swoody, it did not return an error. How can I check if she has sudo?
<swoody> ringer: try something simple like: sudo apt-get update
<swoody> you can also view the /etc/sudoers list to see there
<ringer> swoody, it says she is not in the sudoers file. I thought su jill would amke her 'superuser'
<swoody> ringer: no, sorry about that confusion. Is there an account on her computer that currently has sudo rights?
<swoody> or is hers the only account on it?
<ringer> swoody, no, I have an account but I'm not in sudoers either!
<swoody> ringer: ah, so there's no sudoers? That's a tale of a different horse ;)
<ringer> sw is /et/sudoers the right file?
<swoody> ringer: yes it is
<ringer> swoody, i did a cat sudoers and it said permission denied.
<ringer> but sudo apt-get update is working for me!
<stlsaint> swoody: sup
<swoody> ringer: well that is odd, but glad it's working :)
<swoody> ringer: now from your account, do: sudo visudo
<swoody> heya stlsaint :)
<swoody> ringer: it's not recommended to edit the /etc/sudoers file directly, it's best to do it via visudo. If this doesn't work, you can either create a password temporarily for root, or you could boot from a liveCD and edit the file
<ringer> swoody, sudo visudo worked - my username not listed but %admin ALL=ALL is there
<ringer> perhaps I made myself in admon group but can't remember how
<swoody> ringer: you're probably a member of the admin group.
<swoody> so you could either add her to the admin group, or add her as a sudoer
<stlsaint> bgs000: sup
<ringer> swoody, can't remember how to add people to admin group
<swoody> ringer: logged in as your user, go to System>Admin>Users and Groups
<swoody> pick the user name you want to edit, and click 'Manage Groups'
<ringer> swoody, just looked - I'm not in any groups!
<swoody> hmmm... and visudo didn't show any users either? that's odd :/
<ringer> swoody, head is spinning - am enjoying getting to grips (or not) with linux but it is late & I need to sleep
<ringer> swoody, many thanks for your help - I will try again tomorrow
<swoody> ringer: it's np :) Feel free to stop by when you have time, and hopefully we can get this working for ya
<ZachK_> swoody!!!!!!!!
<swoody> heya ZachK_ :)
<ZachK_> swoody: pm please
<ZachK_> swoody: or -team
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how do I install adobe reader on 64bit
<swoody> heya ZeRoDeAtH50435 :) Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 10.04
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> got adobe flash installed this morning
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> have to restart
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well, you can install it via the medibuntu repo
<swoody> d'oh
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> back
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well, you can install it via the medibuntu repo
<swoody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: then: sudo apt-get install acroread mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> command doesnt work
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what error does it give you?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> Package acroread has no installation candidate
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: did you do apt-get update already?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I did what was on the page
<swoody> try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-acroread acroread-plugins
<swoody> do those two work?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<stlsaint> anyone try this out??? http://www.menuetos.net/
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: try searching in Synaptic, does anything come up for Adobe Reader?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> nothing for adobe reader
<stlsaint> swoody: adobe can be installed via wine
<pleia2> I think it's in medibuntu repos
<pleia2> oh, swoody said that :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but I have had it installed on 9.10 64 bit so I dont know why 10.04 is giving me trouble
<swoody> does medibuntu only come with the 32bit? and won't install on a 64bit? :/
<swoody> otherwise I'm not too sure what's going on there
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i installed it
<pleia2> ZeRoDeAtH50435: what does your medibuntu line look like?
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: ah, gotcha.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> dont know have not used it yet
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: did you add it to /etc/apt/sources.list, or did you just copy/paste the command into your terminal to add the repo?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yet I just did
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> oops yeah
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: can you tell us what the repo info says: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
 * swoody wonders if they just haven't added Adobe Reader for Lucid?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ## Please report any bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid lynx"
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> deb-src http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu (source) - Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid lynx"
<swoody> I guess not: http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well, if you'd like to get Adobe Reader, you can edit that file, and change 'lucid' to 'karmic' for the time being
<swoody> you'll have to remember to update it later on when they add Reader for lucid
<ravibn> Hi! When I try to access http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/bruceky/Whirlwind-14-Whats-new-in-C-4-Events/ it shows up the player in Firefox But when I press play button nothing comes up why?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> well is there something like reader that I could use
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 10.04 LTS comes out 29th of this month
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: are you looking to read .pdf's in Firefox? Ubuntu does come with evince to read .pdf's that you download. Is there anything you needed in specific?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> some I can read docs for school
<swoody> ravibn: for me it tries to download the video file or open it with a video player. Is this what you're aiming for?
<ravibn> swoody : thanks for the reply. I just wanna watch this on the browser
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: well yeah, if you just need basic .pdf reader capability, there's evince which is included with Ubuntu, and there are many other programs out there which wil do the same thing - try looking for "pdf" in Synaptic, and see if any of the other ones tickle your fancy :)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok thanks
<swoody> ravibn: open a new tab in FF, and in the URL bar enter: about:plugins
<swoody> what's listed there?
<swoody> any flash plugins, or Multimedia Plug-in's?
<ravibn> hangon swoody
<ravibn> the browser crashed
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: then I would also keep an eye on this site: http://packages.medibuntu.org/lucid/index.html
<swoody> ZeRoDeAtH50435: when you see acroread pop up on that list, it'll be available to download through their repository :)
<ravibn> swoody : http://pastebin.com/Hkey7Qgk
<swoody> ravibn: well the video file is an .mp4, and one of the plugins you have looks like it should play it...
<swoody> however, I got it to play in browser with my vlc plugin.
<swoody> In a terminal, try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ravibn> if u look at the pastebin I hv the vlc plugin
<swoody> hmmm... that is true, but it doesn't list mp4 under vlc...
<swoody> it has it under xine and totem
<swoody> I wonder if they're conflicting with one-another...
<swoody> try: sudo apt-get remove xine-plugin totem-mozilla
<ravibn> Yeah! It removed that Xine plugin I will try now playing it
<swoody> does it list mp4 under totem still? Does it also show it under the vlc plugin now?
<ravibn> let me see that
<ravibn> only sliverlight and shockwave is installed everything else is gone
<swoody> it doesn't show the VLC plugin anymore?
<ravibn> nope
<swoody> ok, try: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<swoody> it's the hefty VLC plugin that can handle just about anything ;)
<swoody> it's the only one I have installed, and I can play just about everything on the web
<ravibn> yes! VLC is back after installation
<swoody> great, and does it show mp4?
<ravibn> yes! it shows mpeg4
<swoody> excellent :) Try out the vid again.
<ravibn> I went to the url and it is working now Thank you
<swoody> np, enjoy :)
<ravibn> swoody : one more Q . I cannot see the control buttons on the player why?
<swoody> ravibn: no idea, I can't either, lol
<swoody> space doesn't pause either :/
<swoody> right-click doesn't do anything...
<ravibn> oops : we have no control to go fwd or bckw Is this a bug in VLC ?
<swoody> Could be. I'm not thinking it would be FF :/
<ravibn> Nope none of them work
<swoody> ravibn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/source/vlc/bug/179473
<swoody> it's been around for a while it looks like
<ravibn> any workarounds ?
<swoody> ravibn: well, if it bugs you, you can always right-click on the image that you clicked on to start the movie, select 'Save link as' and then play it from your desktop
<ravibn> any other plugins that can work properly ?
<swoody> or if you don't feel like waiting for it to download, you can File->Open Network Stream from VLC
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> not sure, I haven't given it a shot. Gimme one min...
<swoody> ravibn: well, it looks like you can install the w32codecs from the Medibuntu repository...
<swoody> and use those with totem/xine
<swoody> ravibn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<swoody> then: sudo apt-get purge mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ravibn> should I run the command on that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu ?
<swoody> ravibn: yeah, run the first command on there, the big one
<ravibn> Ok!
<swoody> then copy/paste the one I posted above ^
<swoody> sudo apt-get purge mozilla-plugin-vlc && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<swoody> we might have to reinstall the totem or xine plugin for mozilla, but we'll see if this does it first
<ravibn> hang on it is currently running that big command
<ravibn> That big command got over I am running the command u gave me and it is doing it right now
<swoody> hmm... well I installed the codecs I posted above, and totem, and now the controls are there, but the movie doesn't play, haha
<swoody> let's see if it works for you
<ravibn> try xine
<swoody> playing with that now...
<swoody> lol, sorry I was playing with it, the video wasn't ;)
<swoody> and it's still not :/
<ravibn> Ok! my w32codecs is still downloading and it is insanely slow
<swoody> yeah, mine took nearly 3 mins :/
<swoody> dang, xine doesn't look like it wants to play either...
<swoody> one more to try...
<ravibn> u feel better to live with vlc without the controls ?
<swoody> I think it may be the only way to get this thing to work :/
<swoody> I didn't have any luck with mplayer, totem, or xine
<swoody> at least vlc will play it
<talsemgeest> Anyone have any idea of how to make a gui windows app run under wine sending its gui output to vnc on a headless cli server?
<swoody> and like I said, for now if you want the controls, you can always right-click, save-as for the time being
 * talsemgeest is amazed he put that into one sentanc
<talsemgeest> *sentance
 * swoody applauds talsemgeest :)
<swoody> lol
<talsemgeest> Haha
<swoody> ravibn: and also this way, you can get rid of the Medibuntu repository, too
<man0riaX> Heya
<Raidsong> hello man0riaX
<man0riaX> Booh
<_CommandeR_> zup long time no see
<Guest65224> hi all, is there a way of setting a program to only appear (from launch) in a second workspace?
<Guest65224> ie: i want to launch Google Calendar and for it to launch in a second workspace
<leoquant> nmap shows tcp-wrapper-d with an open port, etc/initd shows no tcpd, so is tcp-wrapper needed in a non server situation? if not how can i kill this tcpd?
<ibuclaw> leoquant, are you using nmap from outside the network?
<leoquant> ibuclaw from zero open ports, from outside this tcp wrapper
<leoquant> inside
<ibuclaw> eh?
<ibuclaw> so scanning your network from outside it shows that one port is open?
<leoquant> sorry from inside 0 open ports
<leoquant> ibuclaw yes
<leoquant> its weird
<ibuclaw> leoquant, behind a router?
<leoquant> yep
<ibuclaw> check router config?
<ibuclaw> (for port forwarding)
<leoquant> yes i have not tried that, i will give it a try
<ibuclaw> if nothing is being port forwarded on the router, one can only assume that it is probably the router itself to blame.
<leoquant> could i close it via ufw for instance?
<ibuclaw> the job of the router is to drop packets, so nothing can connect to your network / internal machines unless you tell it to.
<ibuclaw> leoquant, it won't make a difference.
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> i'll take a look in my "box"
<leoquant> latersz
<pedro3005> hello ibuclaw
<leoquant> ibuclaw i set/reset it (router/modem) to its default values, new pass 0 open ports. thx
<leoquant> (new modem pass)
<leoquant> have a nice evening/day all
<_CommandeR_>  nice
<_CommandeR_> lucid 10.4 and eveything works smoothly with all my new boot screen aswell :P
<swoody> _CommandeR_: very good to hear :)
<_CommandeR_> this is my new bootscreen =) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-4xTkN1_RQ
<_CommandeR_> not my video bot same working bootscreen and it is awesome :P
<swoody> _CommandeR_: that's wicked cool :D
<_CommandeR_> better than standard lucid one, ugh the pink was driving me mad
<hobgoblin> you need to sort your eyes out :D
<_CommandeR_> pink is not my thing :P
<hobgoblin> :) /me tries out space-sunrise ...
<_CommandeR_> you need plymouth
<_CommandeR_> gonna post a short guide on how to get it to work in lucid on the forums.
<_CommandeR_> the script needs a few "tweaks"
<hobgoblin> I have that - currently boots with solar
<_CommandeR_> the space-sunrise need a few fixes.
<_CommandeR_> need to give it a timer and edit some plymouth to make it play the sequence.
<_CommandeR_> if you have encrypted drive you dont need to do it :P
<hobgoblin> I likely not bother then - it is never there long enough to worry about much :)
<_CommandeR_> ubuntu seems to have an odd implementation of plymouth
<hobgoblin> but looks pretty good :)
<_CommandeR_> it not mutch of work to get it to work really, and it works on my core 2 intel 1.7Ghz and 965 intel
<_CommandeR_> but I am really awsomed of few tweaks done to the nautilus :P
<hobgoblin> which ones?
<_CommandeR_> 1 sec upploading screen :P
<_CommandeR_> http://bayimg.com/image/paldbaaco.jpg
<_CommandeR_> see the awesome nautilus :P
<_CommandeR_> and google :
<_CommandeR_> :3
<hobgoblin> mine doesn;t look like that
<hobgoblin> perhaps it's the /home
<_CommandeR_> no whole natilus is that for me, it is "modded"
<hobgoblin> oic
<_CommandeR_> few things from gnome-look
<_CommandeR_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nautilus-MOD+%28final+version%29?content=121675
<_CommandeR_> install that then scrool down to post 8 and download the thems then you can edit it some for your own look and feel
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> well I'm off cya
<_CommandeR_> o7
<Phrea> can one update the list of hardware drivers in the hardware driver screen?
<Phrea> not sure how it's called in english, we use Ubu in Dutch
<Phrea> there never seem to be updated drivers in that screen
<Phrea> my gf uses an ATI card, and I KNOW for a fact that the installed drivers are older than the current supported drivers
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-14
<Phrea> bump [read up to my question] :D
<_CommandeR_> sorry was not paying attention to this channel
<_CommandeR_> in that you mean restricted drivers Phrea?
<Phrea> yes
<Phrea> can one refresh that list?
<_CommandeR_> there should be a button line update or something if im not wrong
<Phrea> asking
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> it's so weird that the little program doesnt do that automatically
<Phrea> it's a question of refreshing the list...
<_CommandeR_> hm but there is a button yes?
<Phrea> I'm asking her
<_CommandeR_> long time since i used it.
<Phrea> no answer as of yet
<Bodsda> Phrea: Have you enabled the extra repositories?
<Phrea> Bodsda: have to ask
<Phrea> Bodsda: this should be apart from the repo's...
<Phrea> [imho, I know it doesnt work that way]
<Phrea> asking her these questions
<Bodsda> Phrea: Whenever I reinstall, I have to enable the repo's to get my nvidia drivers
<Phrea> even via the hardware driver app?
<Bodsda> Yes
<Phrea> hmmm, odd....
<Phrea> never had to do that before...
<Bodsda> not really, it is a restricted driver
<Phrea> yes, but they DO show up in my driver window
<Phrea> added or not
<Bodsda> I personally dont care much for open source when it comes to drivers - it will show up, but wont install
<Phrea> it sees what kind of card I use, and it shows what I could use as a driver
<Phrea> Bodsda: neither do I :D
<Phrea> it just has to work
<_CommandeR_> Bodsda, well there is some good stuff in open source drivers.
<Phrea> I dont care a lot about 'free free'
<Phrea> to me, it's just free
<_CommandeR_> From what i know devs that create programs know better how to do it.
<Bodsda> yeah, - im off for no, but my recomendation is to enable all repo's, run   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    then open the restricted drivers section and see if you can install
<Phrea> Bodsda: ok
<Phrea> thanks :)
 * Bodsda does care about free free, just not when it comes to my video display
<Phrea> Bodsda: same as me :P
<Phrea> I bet you dont care about 'free free' codecs either, do you :D
<Bodsda> couldnt give a scooby
<_CommandeR_> love are you mad
<Bodsda> dma = bad though
<_CommandeR_> you mean drm ?
<Phrea> I bet he does
<Bodsda> yeah, sorry, been writing dma a lot recently, its one of my variables in my bot
<_CommandeR_> ^^
<Phrea> and who can live without codecs, closed, lisenced or whatever :D
<Phrea> I couldnt ever
<_CommandeR_> i can live without WMA WMV
<Bodsda> night
 * Phrea is pragmatic
<Phrea> it needs to work, period. :D
<Phrea> Linux is free to ME
<Phrea> that's what I care about
<_CommandeR_> well there is still allot of man hours behind it
<Phrea> I know
<Phrea> It's not that I dont appreciate it
<Phrea> I LOVE OS
<Phrea> but I love even more that it's free to me
<Phrea> and I do fight for freedom if need be
<_CommandeR_> hm, well Windows is also free in a way.
<Phrea> ya, no
<Phrea> it costs me an arm and a leg
<_CommandeR_> are few ways to get windows for "free"
<Phrea> I know
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> but I also care about getting stuff legally nowadays :)
<_CommandeR_> hm..
<Phrea> and I really do love FOSS
<Phrea> it's a no brainer
<_CommandeR_> but thing i love about linux is how you can change it for your own liking.
<Phrea> oh, very true too !!
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> I love that bit :)
<Phrea> eventhough I dont hack much myself
<Phrea> I still love that I KNOW that I can
<Phrea> it's amazing
<Phrea> I have one more pc to go [this one]
<Phrea> then I'm windows free
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> [my default box is running Linux, home server is, this one is left, waiting for Lucid]
<_CommandeR_> here you got mine = http://bayimg.com/image/ialekaaco.jpg
<Phrea> your what?
<_CommandeR_> desktop ^^
<Phrea> thought so :)
<Phrea> seems cool
<_CommandeR_> Lucid Lynx ^
<Phrea> but I'm a Gnome user
<_CommandeR_> that is gnome lol
<Phrea> it is?
<Phrea> wow, cool
<Phrea> hacked it to bits, didnt you :D
<Phrea> I'm more of a user than anyting else
<Phrea> I think my screenie is posted on the forums somewhere
<Phrea> let me find it
<Phrea> http://i.imgur.com/Ppx7n.jpg
<_CommandeR_> not really, added Docky2 to use it instead of the lower panel and gnome-do to launch apps by typing them and on the right you got firefox and on left terminal and top left nautilus
<Phrea> I've left that poo colored theme behind
<Phrea> it's a bit different now, but oh well
<_CommandeR_> hehe
<Phrea> it's mine none the less
<Phrea> :)
<Phrea> as you can see, I dont 'hack' a lot
<_CommandeR_> i still have the top panel for "when i need it" but it on auto hide
<Phrea> ah :)
<_CommandeR_> seems more slik this way :P
<Phrea> I dont understand docky at all
<Phrea> it takes up SO much room
<_CommandeR_> mutch no...
<_CommandeR_> change icon size then
<Phrea> still
<_CommandeR_> then change to inteli hide and it hides when you have something fullscreen and only shows when you move your mouse over it.
<Phrea> I dont see how it's usable over the standard gnome panels
<Phrea> I'm not one for eye candy
<Phrea> as you can see :D
<Phrea> I just dont care
<_CommandeR_> hm
<Phrea> I'll prob not even change the theme of Lucid
<Phrea> it seems cool enough.
<_CommandeR_> i dont like the pink
<Phrea> change of wallpaper is all I need prob
<Phrea> it's purple :D
<_CommandeR_> same thing diferent hex code
<Phrea> wich comes out as a different thing :P
<Phrea> you dont catch me that easily, sir
<Phrea> :D
<_CommandeR_> but I am proud of this = http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSg2rRj4HQ&feature=related
<_CommandeR_> this is my lucid boot screen :P
<Phrea> I'm ignorant, but not THAT ignorant
<Phrea> :P
<Phrea> I dont do bootscreens
<Phrea> ...but ok, it does look effing cool
<Phrea> I might steal it
<Phrea> :P
<Phrea> is it your own?
<Phrea> bw ibuclaw
<Phrea> *wb
<Phrea> it's late
<_CommandeR_> i did not make it I use it:P
<Phrea> oh
<Phrea> :\
<Phrea> I love original stuff
<_CommandeR_> xsplash is gone.
<_CommandeR_> plymouth replaces it.
<Phrea> aha... [as if I know what you are talking about]
<_CommandeR_> here is another oldschool bootscreen :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwPVySwkaxw&feature=related
<Phrea> I cant fap that fast !!
<Phrea> :D
<Phrea> that is the coolest thing I've ever seen ! :D
<_CommandeR_> ^^
<Phrea> the voice lights should've been animated too
<Phrea> I adored KITT
<Phrea> couldnt care less about the rest of the show
<_CommandeR_> dont think there is really a problem improving it.
<Phrea> I just cared about KITT
<Phrea> :D
<_CommandeR_> Plymouth does really have big improvements over usplash
<Phrea> nah, it's prob done easily
<Phrea> must be posted with layers in tact, I'd do it that way too
<_CommandeR_> mm
<Phrea> I can animate it in seconds, if posted in layers
<_CommandeR_> hm
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was wondering. does vmware work on ubuntu?
<ShadowKnight> i know its available to download on linux 64bit on its website but not sure if that will work or to take the client on the software center
<haz3lnut> ShadowKnight: used to. I couldn't compile on karmic and finally resorted to virtualbox
<ShadowKnight> virtualbox? where and how can i get that?
<haz3lnut> virtualbox.com
<ShadowKnight> and how does it work?
<haz3lnut> pretty much just like vmware
<haz3lnut> even reads vmdk disks
<haz3lnut> added benefit, the USB ports work
<haz3lnut> sorry, virtualbox.org
<ShadowKnight> oh wow okay ill look into it right now. thank you haz3lnut
<haz3lnut> it's a Sun (now Oracle) program.
<paultag> Howdy beginners
<phillw> hi paultag, you know about git ?
<paultag> yeah phillw :)
<phillw> kewl, if i had this
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$ git clone git://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/lxde/menu-cache
<phillw> how do i update it ?
<phillw> i.e get the latest version
<paultag> phillw, git pull
<paultag> phillw, :)
<phillw> -clone + pull ??
<paultag> phillw, cd menu-cache
<paultag> git pull
<phillw> I'll learn this stuff one day, just don't count on it being soon :-D
<paultag> phillw, it's different then svn in one really really important way -- every checkout is a full repository. You commit to the local "glob" and when you want, you can push or sync with another repo ( such as sourceforge's )
<paultag> phillw, so when you "update" you are updating against the repository ( locally ). You want to sync remote to local, so you "PULL" their changes locally
<paultag> phillw, have you got it to update?
<phillw> drat and darnation, that worked, but the same for libfm: git://pcmanfm.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/pcmanfm/libfm
<phillw> ass="q
<phillw> did not, yeah, it said i was uptodate
<paultag> what was the output phillw ?
<phillw> hillw@piglet:~$ cd menu-cache
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/menu-cache$ git pull
<phillw> Already up-to-date.
<paultag> phillw, then your local branch is already at the latest copy
<paultag> ( that it knows about )
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$ cd lbfm
<phillw> bash: cd: lbfm: No such file or directory
<paultag> Hold on phillw
<phillw> it would help if i gave you the instructions ..
<phillw> wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide#The_latest_source_code_in_development_from_git
<paultag> phillw, what's  git branch -a
<paultag>   remotes/origin/HEAD -> origin/master
<paultag> is that there?
<phillw> I already have built it once, and have all the bits, I need to update what I had to the new ones, and then i can follow the instructions
<paultag> kk hold on phillw
<paultag> phillw, info on libfm
<paultag> commit 60a482af6ab7902e247494515e3f09f23e7e2da0
<paultag> Merge: 88be756 bf0d174
<paultag> Author: Martin Bagge / brother (or Pootle...) <brother@bsnet.se>
<paultag> Date:   Tue Apr 13 23:52:35 2010 +0200
<phillw> I need to add the --debug bit for the dev, as it is mis-behaving and feel like a reet twerp asking him to go through it all over again with me ;-(
<paultag> Info on menu
<paultag> commit 9f7ccf425f8db411098374305ac1bafb462fd571
<paultag> Author: Hong Jen Yee (PCMan) <pcman.tw@gmail.com>
<paultag> Date:   Sat Feb 27 16:45:37 2010 +0800
<paultag> phillw, on pcman
<paultag> commit faba3593dd59c4d85fe328270cfdc89465ed84a0
<paultag> Author: Martin Bagge / brother (or Pootle...) <brother@bsnet.se>
<paultag> Date:   Tue Apr 13 23:51:35 2010 +0200
<paultag> phillw, go into each repo and run "git show" ( q to exit )
<paultag> phillw, see if that data lines up. If it does, you are up to date
<phillw> paultag: which means exactly zero to me, took him 2 days for me to be able to compile it the 1st time :-(
<paultag> phillw, go into each repo and run "git show" ( q to exit )
<phillw> cd libfm  ?
<paultag> phillw, the top three lines should match my three lines for each one I posted
<paultag> phillw, yis
<paultag> phillw, what makes you think you are out of date?
<phillw> libfm says
<phillw> Date:   Sun Mar 21 17:55:21 2010 +0100
<paultag> yeah you are _slightly_ out of date
<phillw> so, git pull ?
<paultag> phillw, rm -rf libfm; git clone git://pcmanfm.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/pcmanfm/libfm
<phillw> paultag: is there no way of updating them, or do we have to always do an rm -rf ?
<paultag> phillw, git pull should work
<paultag> phillw, but if your remote is fscked up, it could have issues
<paultag> phillw, you should check with git branches -a and verify remote/HEAD is set to local
<phillw> can i try git pull 1st :-)
<paultag> phillw, :)
<phillw> Date:   Tue Apr 13 23:52:35 2010 +0200
<phillw> :-D
<paultag> phillw, :)
<paultag> phillw, congrats :)
<phillw> paultag: as i say on the forum, do not a couple thousand coffee beans catch you out, I'm very much a n00b, espcially to this level of testing releases
<paultag> phillw, :)
<paultag> phillw, I trust you are smart enough to take all this in :)
<phillw> I have it logged, I will make notes later
<ShadowKnight> Hey, i downloaded the virtual box, i was wondering, how much ram should i put for it? my comp has 4gigs of ram
<paultag> phillw, I'm here to help
<paultag> phillw, please message me if you need more help
<paultag> ShadowKnight, it's up to you :)
<paultag> ShadowKnight, what are you running inside the vbox ?
<ShadowKnight> i want to run windows (idk which one to run either yet lol) because of some things i needed with it. and i was just planning to see which other systems would be good to try out to just test them out
<phillw> paultag: I hope I summarised it here --> ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9108616&postcount=218
<ShadowKnight> the max it lets me put is around 3144mb of ram
<paultag> cool! Thanks phillw :)
<phillw> paultag: the people who help me are those on #ubuntu-beginners, ##devil, ##ufbt, #lubuntu, #ubuntu+1 and then a load off the forums, the only reason I have those beans is that I always try to help back, as I know many do.
<paultag> phillw, Yup :)
<ShadowKnight> paultag, do you have any recommendation on how much ram or how i should set up this virtualbox?
<paultag> ShadowKnight, what are you running inside the vbox ?
<paultag> Oh shit
<paultag> sorry ShadowKnight, you responded to me
<ShadowKnight> its okay dont worry lol
<paultag> ShadowKnight, what version of windows?
<ShadowKnight> i was thinking windows 7 but if you recommend a lower one ill try that one. i know i am in between 7 or xp
<paultag> ShadowKnight, give it a healthy 2 GB
<paultag> ShadowKnight, go a bit over if you want, but 2GB is a sweet spot, I think
<ShadowKnight> okay then ill try that out right now, what are the limitations of virtualbox?
<ShadowKnight> paultag, do i create a new hard disk or use an existing one? o_O
<paultag> ShadowKnight, the OSE is missing some functionality of the "full" version
<paultag> ShadowKnight, new hard drive
<paultag> ShadowKnight, but it should have everything you need, and it's "more" F/OSS then VMWare
<ShadowKnight> paultag, what do you mean the "full" version? and  more in what sense?
<ShadowKnight> paultag, sorry for bothering you again but dynamically or fixed size?
<paultag> ShadowKnight, please bug me, I'm here to help :)
<paultag> ShadowKnight, it's up to you
<paultag> ShadowKnight, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<paultag> "The application was initially offered under a proprietary software license. One version of the product was available at no cost for personal or evaluation use, subject to the VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL).[4] In January 2007, VirtualBox Open Source Edition (OSE) was released as free software, subject to the requirements of the GNU General Public License (GPL), version 2.[5]"
<paultag> More:
<paultag> Licensing
<paultag> There are two versions of the VirtualBox software.
<paultag> The full VirtualBox package comes under a proprietary Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL), which allows using the software free of charge for personal and educational use and evaluation of the product.[14] Licenses for commercial deployment of the full VirtualBox package can be purchased from Oracle, although commercial use by individuals within a company is covered by the free PUEL.[15]
<paultag> A second version called the VirtualBox Open Source Edition (OSE) is free software released under the GNU General Public License (GPL), from which the following closed-source features are missing:[16]
<paultag> The built-in Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server
<paultag> USB support (see below) and the combination of running the RDP server with support of remote USB devices
<ShadowKnight> lol thanks paultag, well i dont think that ill be missing those features very much lol
<paultag> ShadowKnight, :)
<ShadowKnight> paultag, if you uninstall the package would it take away the harddisk storage it is using?
<paultag> ShadowKnight, no
<paultag> ShadowKnight, What it does is it creates a disk image in ~/.VirtualBox or something
<paultag> ShadowKnight, and you can manually remove the files ( that act as hard drives )
<ShadowKnight> oh okay then thanks for clearing that up paultag
<paultag> ShadowKnight, sure thing :)
<ShadowKnight> paultag, what does this mean?
<ShadowKnight> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot. Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<paultag> what CPU do you have ShadowKnight?
<paultag> Wait, hold on
<paultag> ShadowKnight, can you pastebin /proc/cpuinfo ?
<paultag> !pastebin
<Votebot> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<paultag> ShadowKnight, `cat /proc/cpuinfo`
<ShadowKnight> yea sure, ummm how do i do that paultag? is that a terminal command?
<paultag> ShadowKnight, yis :)
<ShadowKnight> paultag, okay done lol what do i paste for you here?
<paultag> ShadowKnight, paste the whole thing in a pastebing
<paultag> pastebin*
<paultag> !pastebin | ShadowKnight
<Votebot> ShadowKnight: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ShadowKnight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/414055/
<paultag> ShadowKnight, flawless, thank you :)
<paultag> OK you can support it. ShadowKnight If you could reboot into your BIOS and check that you are allowing virtualization Check for something like VT-x, or Hypervisor
<ShadowKnight> so i enable virtualization under bios? okay thanks ill go try that right now.
<paultag> ShadowKnight, let us know :)
<ShadowKnight> hey
<ShadowKnight> paultag, it still give me the same message even after enabling intels virtualization technology
<paultag> ShadowKnight, odd
<paultag> ShadowKnight, and you are sure you enabled it?
<ShadowKnight> yep i tried it twice and it says enabled
<paultag> ShadowKnight, can you paste the error message again?
<ShadowKnight> yea sure np
<ShadowKnight> VT-x/AMD-V hardware acceleration has been enabled, but is not operational. Your 64-bit guest will fail to detect a 64-bit CPU and will not be able to boot.
<ShadowKnight> Please ensure that you have enabled VT-x/AMD-V properly in the BIOS of your host computer.
<paultag> ShadowKnight, what's the output of `uname -m` ?
<ShadowKnight> x86_64
<paultag> Hummmmm
<paultag> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=17544
<paultag> ShadowKnight, ^
<paultag> ShadowKnight, looks like your situation, I think
<ShadowKnight> okay then ill look into this right now paultag, thanks
<paultag> ShadowKnight, keep us updated :)
<ShadowKnight> paultag, it says that my processor does offer hardware support for virtualization but that it needs to be run with administrative rights in order to determine whether intel's vmx virtual machine extensions are being locked on, locked off, or neither. it says that the bios may be deliberately disabling support and that i should do it with administrative privileges under a 32bit version of nt xp or vista
<paultag> ShadowKnight, :/
<ShadowKnight> any guesses? i also saw that i should try to update my bios
<ShadowKnight> i got this all from a program called securable
<paultag> ShadowKnight, let me meditate on this real quick
<ShadowKnight> okay thanks paultag
<ShadowKnight> hey paultag, ill be right back imma try something in windows really quick
<paultag> OK ShadowKnight
<ShadowKnight> hey paultag, it says it doesnt support some hypertreading thing is that a problem?
<paultag> I don't think so
<ShadowKnight> okay, i checked some utility for my processor and it is able to be used on it so idk.
<ShadowKnight> should i update my bios? its in A10 and theres an update for A14
<paultag> Give it a try ShadowKnight
<ShadowKnight> okay thanks paultag, ill be back again later then lol
<paultag> kk
<ShadowKnight> hey paultag, it doesnt display the error message anymore but now it says
<ShadowKnight> FATAL: No bootable medium found! System halted. in a terminal screen.
<paultag> Woo!!!!!
<paultag> ShadowKnight, that's awesome, congrats, it works :)
<paultag> ShadowKnight, just open up the manager and set a CD to put in the CDROM drive
<paultag> ShadowKnight, you can use an ISO for that, then install to the HD :)
<ShadowKnight1> hey paultag, thanks ill go try that right now :)
<paultag> ShadowKnight1, congrats, you bested me :)
<paultag> you beat me too it, outstanding show :)
<ShadowKnight1> paultag, thank you. i had your help i owe you a lot :)
<paultag> ShadowKnight1, Nah, great work
<ShadowKnight1> paultag, im so sorry lol but idk how to make a new HD for it, i have been looking and and the only thing i find is to make a new .vdi
<paultag> ShadowKnight1, that's what you want
<paultag> ShadowKnight1, just open up the manager and create a new drive, and set the new machine to that HD
<ShadowKnight1> that one to be the primary master?
<paultag> aye
<ShadowKnight1> okay, so the original one i made is the primary slave then?
<st4aluck> need help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<st4aluck> ~$ /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose This CPU has nx in the flags, so the BIOS is not disabling it.
<st4aluck> Pls help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<man0riaX> Morning
<LzrdKing> i'm here to help, if i can
<rajagenupula> i am a new one how can i learn ubuntu effectively?
<rajagenupula> :)
<rajagenupula> hello anyone plz
<rajagenupula> give me the start point
<LzrdKing> i'm sure there a books you can read
<rajagenupula> ok
<LzrdKing> or you can just install and play with it
<rajagenupula> i here lucid released
<LzrdKing> 2 weeks, april 29
<rajagenupula> is a good one
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: Download ubuntu manual beta from ubuntu-manual.org if you want to learn ubuntu 10.04 (which is not yet released)
<rajagenupula> ?
<rajagenupula> ok
<rajagenupula> thank you
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: if you want to learn 9.10 then try out ubuntupocketguide.com
<rajagenupula> i have learned some concepts in this like how to install and update
<rajagenupula> i am still fail while installing from tar
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: install the package build-essential using synaptics
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: then just unpack the tar
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: cd into it from the command line
<rajagenupula> i have install that from sudo apt-get install build-essentila
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: and type the following command exactly:- ./configure && make && sudo make install
<melm> how can i stor my downloaded programmes in usb to install them on other pc
<melm> ?
<bilalakhtar> melm: programs downloaded using what?
<bilalakhtar> melm: I think for this purpose you should install aptoncd
<bilalakhtar> melm: it will help you a lot
<bilalakhtar> melm: install aptoncd from synaptic
<rajagenupula> malm saying that after downloading from sudo he wants to save the dump
<bilalakhtar> melm: yes for that he needs aptoncd i got it
<melm> ok
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: so you installed build-essential?
<duanedesign> rajagenupula: the ubuntu dos are helpfull as well for learning your way around current releases. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/
<rajagenupula> yes i have
<rajagenupula> ok
<rajagenupula> that ./configure and ,make all done from the client or the user
<rajagenupula> i mean root or user
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: do ./configure and make as your own user
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: then when you do sudo make install root is used
<bilalakhtar> rajagenupula: then when you do 'sudo make install' root is used
<rajagenupula> bilalakhtar don't mind may i take ur messanger id and if have any problem then i will send u
<rajagenupula> ok
<bilalakhtar> bilalakhtar: ok take by yahoo id bilalakhtar96@yahoo.com
<bilalakhtar> and password ****************************** lol
<rajagenupula> hahaha
<leoquant> /disconnect/quit
<ShadowKnight> hey, i was trying to install virtual box yesterday  but i still cant get it to get a bootable medium, is there anything i can do about that? i have tried a lot of different things and nothing works so far
<ShadowKnight> does anybody know why?
<Raidsong> is the computer on?
<ShadowKnight> yea i have it on i am using virtualbox for windows 7 but it says fatal: bootable medium something something
<Raidsong> is your windows 7 a legit copy?
<ShadowKnight> yea but does that have anything to do with virtualbox on linux? o_O
<Raidsong> if your copy of the OS is no good it wont work
<Raidsong> did you check the md5sum on the file?
<ShadowKnight> no i wouldnt know how to check that actually.
<ShadowKnight> so virtualbox is linked to your os? what about if you just have linux by itself installed? how would that work?
<Raidsong> vbox runs the os in a virtual computer the base os has little effect on this
<ShadowKnight> oh okay then so how would the windows 7 legit thing work in this case when im trying to run virtualbox in linux to emulate windows 7?
<Raidsong> well if your copy of windows 7 doesnt work, it wont work
<Raidsong> is it a .iso?
<ShadowKnight> so is there anything i can do about that?
<ShadowKnight> yea it should be, imma try to redo everything right now i think cause this is really weird to me.
<Raidsong> you should double check to see if the image is good
<ShadowKnight> okay ill be back in a bit thanks raidsong
<krish-1> no videos is running on youtube plz help
<pedro3005> krish-1, have you installed flash?
<krish-1> u mean adobeflash
<pedro3005> krish-1, have you installed any flash, adobe or not?
<krish-1> no i dint
<pedro3005> krish-1, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<krish-1> 9.04
<pedro3005> krish-1, ok, click Applications -> Add/Remove
<pedro3005> Found it?
<krish-1> done den
<pedro3005> krish-1, search for 'ubuntu restricted extras'
<pedro3005> got it?
<krish-1> ya
<pedro3005> krish-1, install it
<krish-1> ya i installed
<pedro3005> krish-1, has it finished already?
<krish-1> 1 min
<krish-1> finished
<pedro3005> krish-1, alright, try restarting firefox now
<krish-1> started
<pedro3005> krish-1, try opening youtube
<krish-1> opened  but no video is running
<pedro3005> krish-1, hm.. are you sure it installed correctly?
<pedro3005> does it report any error?
<ShadowKnight> hey Raidsong, is there a way to do it without the iso? because it says something about creating a new hard disk and what not so i was wondering about that
<Raidsong> i have no idea, ive never used vbox
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay then thanks
<pedro3005> ShadowKnight, do you have a burned CD?
<ibuclaw> ShadowKnight, an iso of w7...
<Raidsong> ibuclaw, its legit though
<ibuclaw> legit != legally acquired.
<Raidsong> it was legally acquired
<Raidsong> he assured me so
<ibuclaw> now last time I checked (being an MCP) - Microsoft only supply trial versions via the mcp site
<Raidsong> ibuclaw, what are you trying to say?
<pedro3005> denying someone help just because they supposedly acquired it illegally (with emphasis on supposedly) does not demote piracy
<swoody> and I wouldn't jump to conclusions. My school offers W7 Pro for free, and you can download it as an .iso and burn it yourself :)
<Raidsong> see
<Raidsong> its not what you know its what you can prove
<ibuclaw> Raidsong, what I'm saying is - this is the only legal version of the W7 iso you can get. http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx
<ibuclaw> true on school volume licenses though...
<Raidsong> perhaps hes friends with somebody who works for microsoft
<ibuclaw> am not sure on isos though (although - am not a MCT ... but knowing one - he downloaded gigabytes of images onto his server)
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, innocent until proven guilty!
<ibuclaw> bleh
<Raidsong> yea lets say he got it from a school
<ibuclaw> in any case he's probably being a dumbass and not loading the iso as a cdrom
<ibuclaw> "fatal: no bootable medium found" being round abouts the message emitted when the vbox BIOS can't find anyhting to boot from
<pedro3005> ibuclaw, no need for disrespect
<Raidsong> ...shadowknight left a long time ago
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I need help installing my printer/scanner
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what's the model?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> brother MFC-255CW
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, have you checked out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256630 ?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> will this work for wireless
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, probably
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is there a easier way to install it
<ibuclaw> ZeRoDeAtH50435, Only installation via the command line interface (terminal) is supported.
<ibuclaw> You can have a look at their website - http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> had can I install i386 architecture
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> how
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, it's explained in that tutorial, just ignore things about 64 bits
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I am running 64bit
<pedro3005> oh
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, so don't ignore things about 64 bits
<pedro3005> :P
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> well there is something I want to try and I do not know the command that lets you install i386 architecture
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, oh, I think what you want is
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture pkg.deb
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> doesnt work
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, well, what exactly are you trying to do?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I have the drivers that I need but there are for i386 and I cant install them
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, they are .deb's?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, and you did substitute pkg.deb with their proper names?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<pedro3005> well
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, do you know how?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> change the pkg.deb to the name of the file
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, did that work?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> trying it now
<digevol> hey all.  when someone gets a chance, I am trying to get an Intel Corp 82801DB Pro/100 VE Ethernet Controller (rev 81) setup and online on ubuntu 9.10
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no it did not work
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> my not have put it in right
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, are you sure you are in the correct directory?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah that might be why
<pedro3005> digevol, so it's a wired connection?
<digevol> yes it is
<pedro3005> digevol, what's the output of ifconfig?
<digevol> im on a mac sitting next to the linux box, any lines you prefer me to write out?
<pedro3005> digevol, are there a lot of lines?
<digevol> RX packets: 7783 errorrs: 0 dropped: 0 overruns 0 frame: 0
<digevol> eth0 and lo
<digevol> under each sectin theres a bit of info
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah Im not getting any where
<pedro3005> digevol, does eth0 has an IP address somewhere?
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, where are the drivers located?
<digevol> im not seeing a standard external or internal ip.. i see what looks to be MAC addresses, but no 192's or other ips
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> downloads file
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, the absolute path
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<digevol> im showing an Ethernet HWaddr and inet6 addr
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it in my home file
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, can you see the files with 'ls'?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what do you mean
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, run ls on a terminal
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, you see the files?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what are their names?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> mfc255cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb & mfc255cwcupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386.deb
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, run:
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture mfc255cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> http://pastebin.com/hHkph4ZS
<digevol> pedro3005, you look to be a smart yet busy guy, does anyone else know where I might be able to find some further information, any other channels i should look into?
<pedro3005> digevol, oh, don't mistake me for smart :p you can try your luck on #ubuntu or the forums (ubuntuforums.org).. or someone here who knows more than me (anyone)
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what's the output of 'ls /var/spool' ?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anacron  cron  cups  mail  openoffice  plymouth
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, run?
<pedro3005> run:
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get -y install lib32stdc++6
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its running
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok its done
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, now:
<pedro3005> sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/MFC-665CW
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, then
<pedro3005> sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, run this one:
<pedro3005> sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/MFC-255CW
<pedro3005> and then:
<pedro3005> sudo rm /usr/share/cups/MFC-665CW -r
<pedro3005> ^ carefully though, don't wanna mistype anything
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah, done
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, try
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture mfc255cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<pedro3005> again
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> same as before
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, try this:
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install lpr
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that worked
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok its done
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, did it finish?
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> now, try again?
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture mfc255cwlpr-1.1.2-1.i386.deb
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> worked and done
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, now try:
<pedro3005> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture mfc255cwcupswrapper-1.1.2-2.i386.deb
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its working
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its done
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, try printing now..
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> nope nothing
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> still has not printed anything
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, does it detect the printer?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, can you see it in System > Administration > Printing ?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yes
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, right click and then click properties (on the printer)
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok
<pedro3005> nothing if you click Print Test Page?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i know what it is
<pedro3005> hm?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> the device URL: usb:/dev/usb/lp0 its wireless
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> that has to be changed for the network i think
<pedro3005> indeed
<ZeRoDeAtH50435>  how would I go about doing that
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, do you know the printer's IP?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ssid right
<pedro3005> huh?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> MAC address
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, try accessing your router's configuration page and finding out all the network's ips
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok got ip address
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what is it?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> 010.000.000.004
<pedro3005> uhh
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> thats what it is on the printer itself
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, well, just to be sure, run this on a terminal:
<pedro3005> ping 010.000.000.004
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its doing something
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, tell me what it's saying
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> PING 010.000.000.004 (8.0.0.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> is all right now
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, then what next?
<pedro3005> does it say anything else?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> not yet still waiting
<pedro3005> yep
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, your printer isn't connecting to the network
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> to my computer
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> it works fine on the other computer running windows
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, oh ok, that helps
<pedro3005> so there's a technique
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, on the windows machine, go to the control panel
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah I know its connected
<pedro3005> open Printers and Faxes
<pedro3005> right click on the printer, select properties
<pedro3005> click the "Ports" tab
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ok its slow had to run some updates
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, can you see the printer's IP there?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what do you see there?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> LPT1-3, COM1-4, FILE, USB DOT BR SEN NUa
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, yeah, try widening the LPT1-3 column
<pedro3005> whatever that means
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> problem
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, what?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> what I tried to test print it didnt
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, on windows?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its says that its offline
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, see, it isn't connecting to the network
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah it isnt
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> but its connect
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ed
<pedro3005> but it isn't
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> yeah
<pedro3005> ZeRoDeAtH50435, try restarting it etc
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> did
<pedro3005> success?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> ?
<pedro3005> did it work?
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> no
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> sorry about that
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> still off line
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> I think I know what the problem is
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-15
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> its not the network that is not allowing me to connect to the printer
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> anythere
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> can anyone tell me how to get my scanner to work
<elhoyos> hi all
<Raidsong> hello elhoyos
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> hey
<elhoyos> guys (and girls), do you know what's the name of a package with a set of unix games that include popular acronyms?
<elhoyos> I always forget about it
<ZeRoDeAtH50435> i don't
<elhoyos> damit
<elhoyos> I believe nhandler might know about it, dont you?
<nhandler> bsdgames
<elhoyos> great
<nhandler> :)
<Raidsong> the great nhandler knows all
<elhoyos> what about this: easiest known way to export and load your XChat prefs (w/ networks and channels).
<nhandler> elhoyos: Copy the ~/.xchat folder
<gwdean> Hello. This is the absolute first time I've been on IRC. I've been using Ubuntu for 9 mos, so Im a quasi-beginner I guess. Look forward to using IRC-- I've heard a lot about it, but I finally decided that this is something I need to learn...
<gwdean> Question 1: Is there a directory that lists open source projects that a newcomer can contibute to?
<gwdean> contribute I mean:)
<steelsteve> "Bad Request (Request Header Too Long)" I get this error message when I try to use Firefox to log into EBSCO (a library resource website) via one of my profiles
<steelsteve> currently, only one profile works with this site
<steelsteve> and it does not have any addons installed
<steelsteve> this is part of an alleged ongoing profile problem with firefox
<Preacher> Playing with karmic
<Preacher> Absolutely beautiful
 * steelsteve needs help with firefox profiles
<steelsteve> lovinglinux has been unable to help me though...
<Preacher> Can except rhythm box isn't listed in applications menu
<Preacher> how can i add it?
<steelsteve> is it even installed?
<steelsteve> well that sucks
<steelsteve> "Bad Request (Request Header Too Long)" I get this error message when I try to use Firefox to log into EBSCO (a library resource website) via one of my profiles
<steelsteve> Currently, only one profile works with this site and it does not have any addons installed
<steelsteve> This appears to be a part of an alleged profile problem with firefox
<steelsteve> And I have discussed this with LovingLinux and he doesn't know what to do about it (last time I checked)
<man0riaX> Heya
<PD187> hello
<matt3206_> hi
<matt3206_> i am having trouble using my webcam with empathy
 * matt3206_ shits on everyone's coat in the server
<g33kergRL> i'm having problems with step 4 in the install process, is there a guide with screen shots?
<g33kergRL> there used to be one with pcis
<g33kergRL> When installing ubu804 i have these issues  1. it doesn't offer me dual booting and 2. i've created partitions (an ext3 and a swap) but it says nowhere explicitely "i will install on those ext3 partitions and not wipe your ntfs partion, no way no how"
<zeer0> hey, bit of a problem with the 10.04 beta 2. Supposedly it should have a pulse-audio equalizer ready-to-use in the sound&video application folder. I've only got pulse-audio device-chooser/volume-control applications.
<zeer0> should i reinstall my pulse-audio files
<uRock> g33kergRL, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<uRock> zeer0, I don't have that in my menu either
<g33kergRL> uRock:  is that for dual booting also?
<uRock> Yes, when you get to the partitioner screeen, you want to select the bottom selection to select partitions manually. When you go through and create/selct the aprtitions you want to use for the install such as /, /home and swap, it will only make changes and install to those partitions.
<LzrdKing> umm... i downloaded the ubuntu ISO but i don't have a CD-R to burn it on; can i use a DVD-R?
<uRock> g33kergRL, It only makes changes to the partitions you select. And it will install grub to the MBR which will allow you to dual boot
<uRock> LzrdKing, Yes, using DVD is perfectly fine. I think it actually runs smoother and faster using DVDs to install.
<LzrdKing> i had some iso that i tried to put on a dvd and it didn't work
<LzrdKing> i forget what it was though
<g33kergRL> if there's no checkmark on that particular partition, it won't erase it for sure? like, 99 percent sure?
<g33kergRL> uRock:
<uRock> Ubuntu works perfectly on it
<g33kergRL> i'm trying to do a usb install
<uRock> g33kergRL, ?
<g33kergRL> if there's no checkmark on that particular partition, it won't erase it for sure? like, 99 percent sure, uRock?
<uRock> you are correct
<LzrdKing> no, 100% sure
<g33kergRL> uRock: i would really appreciate a guide with pics that is NOT about dual booting WITHIN windows, do you know of one?
<uRock> 1 min
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: theoretically, nothing's 100% sure, but i get your drift ... ;)
<LzrdKing> g33kergRL: if you don't check it, the installer will not erase it; it may however get erased by other means coincidentally at the same time as and noticed immediately after the installer runs
<g33kergRL> dam
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: it's just that the windows partion is seriously effedup
<LzrdKing> maybe you should erase it then
<g33kergRL> it's not mine to erase, it's complicated
<uRock> g33kergRL, I do not see any tutorials with the screenshot you want.
<g33kergRL> uRock: that seirously sxx
<LzrdKing> "its not yours" isn;t so complicated
<uRock> When you get to that part of the install, the only partitions that get changed are the ones you select
<LzrdKing> that get changed by the installer*
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing:  aha, a man with a sense for detail
<uRock> If one of the team members here have a screenshot of the partitioning screen for selecting partitions manually, it would be nice to share. I haven't installed a virtual machine since installing Lucid to be ble to get the screenshot
<LzrdKing> so THATS how you get those screenshots!
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: i sooooooo ALSO wondered about that!!
<g33kergRL> ;)
<uRock> THat is how I normally get them. Some people manage to do them while installing with the livecd and saving them before restarting
<g33kergRL> i'm gonna try to login via me laptop
<uRock> g33kergRL, if you want to run the LiveCD and let it boot without making changes then do a screenshot when it gets to that screen, you can post it on ubuntuforums.org and let one of us see it, then we can say, whether you will be safe or not.
<g33kergRL> uRock: isn't there a way to do it faster via pastebin something
<uRock> g33kergRL, you can do a screenshot at any time with the livecd by clicking on Applications> Accessories> Take Screenshot.
<LzrdKing> pastebin is text only
<g33kergRL> uRock: noway!
<uRock> I have never used pastebin, but if you wanna post there and give the link, I can do that too
<g33kergRL> okay, i gotta use this keyboard for me laptop since its kb is fried for just a mo
<uRock> I'll be here, just be sure to use my name in the post to sound an alert, so I know to look, g33kergRL
<g33kergRL> ok
<g33kergRL> i know now two things
<uRock> I find it disappointing that none of the Installation Docs have a screenshot of the manual partitioning screen. Maybe after this semester is over I can find time to create one.
<g33kergRL> how do i resize two windows side by side in this livecd ubuntu? What are you studying?
<uRock> You should be able to click on one of the window borders and drag to make bigger/smaller. I am working on a degree in network security.
<g33kergRL> so, there's no tiling of windows like in windows? aha, you're all about the ip-this-or-that, right? i used to lowlevel helpdesk at an isp
<g33kergRL> how do i mount a recently switched on external drive, attached via usb?
<g33kergRL> how do i mount a recently switched on external drive, attached via usb? uRock ...
<uRock> More than that, but yeah, I will work with the routing protocols that routers use to talk to each other and such
<g33kergRL>  i do realize " ip-this-or-that" is not really doing you justice ... ;)
<uRock> It should be listed in the Places menu or click on COmputer in the Places menu and it should be there
<uRock> lol
<g33kergRL> uRock: the prob is, it isn't there
<g33kergRL> can i "kickstart" it
<swoody> g33kergRL: it should be detected automatically, if it's not, try unplugging the USB, and plugging it back in
<g33kergRL> swoody: already did that, didn't worl
<g33kergRL> it's a toshiba 1tb
<uRock> She's using 8.04
<swoody> g33kergRL: from a terminal, try running: sudo fdisk -l
<g33kergRL> on a live-usb at that
<g33kergRL> k
<swoody> g33kergRL: use pastebin.ubuntu.com to post the output
<g33kergRL> uRock: swoody: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415114/ can u see it?
<swoody> g33kergRL: is that it there on the end? The 500GB partition? or is that something else?
<swoody> sorry, 500GB disk*
<g33kergRL> nope, that is a portable hdd without an extra feed cable, so it;'s like a usbstick
<g33kergRL> fuggedaboudid
<swoody> gotcha. And /dev/sdb and sdc aren't what you're looking for either?
<g33kergRL> those are all usbs
<g33kergRL> i just looked at my partitions in Gped  and they are all locked, at least they all have a key symbol next to them
<swoody> gotcha. Can you plug in the USB again, and then give us the last few lines (maybe a dozen or so) from: dmesg
<g33kergRL> it's already plugged in?
<swoody> well yeah, unplug it, and plug it back in, so it's the last action your computer makes :)
<g33kergRL> i just looked at my partitions in Gped  and they are all locked, at least they all have a key symbol next to them, is that good, or should i swap the  ext3 and swapfile partitions, swoody
<g33kergRL> and that other disk, fuggedaboudid please
<swoody> g33kergRL: that should mean they are all mounted. Does your computer show them as mounted on your desktop, or in the Places menu?
<swoody> and for the swap, from a terminal run: free -m to make sure you're not using any of the swap space, and then you can do: sudo swapoff -a to unmount the swap
<g33kergRL> on both the desktop and the places menu, but it doesn't show the swap and ext3 as a separate thing, they're lumped together as 70GiB media
<g33kergRL> which worrries me
<swoody> I would try unmounting them all. What does 'free -m' show you on the "swap" line?
<g33kergRL> where? if you want me to do a terminal command, plse gimme the exact command, or is that it?
<swoody> yes, sorry :) Terminal command: free -m
<swoody> there will be a line that has the title 'swap' on the left side of the output
<swoody> and also, swap won't be shown on your desktop/Places menu, it will only show the ext3 partition as a mounted drive
<g33kergRL> wait, but i don't wanna swapoff the swapfile partition now, or do i? i am now looking at my pc hardware, from a liveCD, maybe i wasn't clear about that?
<swoody> well for clarification, what are you trying to do here? :)
<swoody> I do understand that you're on a liveCD. The majority of the time, the live disc will utilize the swap space that you have on your HDD, and will be using it.
<swoody> so with the 'free -m' command, if it shows that it has swap space available, that means it's using your internal HDD's swap partition
<g33kergRL> sorry. I wanted to ask you, if it would be better to unkey the ext3 partition and the swap partition that i've partitioned using Gped, so that my installation of ub804 will go more smoothly. My goal is a dual booted system
<g33kergRL> So, the free -m command will NOT unmount/swapoff the swap partition?
<swoody> g33kergRL: no, that just shows stats about your memory and swap
<LzrdKing> no, you need to use swapoff -a to unmount all swap
<g33kergRL> aga
<swoody> g33kergRL: if you're planning on installing, or modifying your partitions, you will need to unmount them first. So right-click on any mounted drives that are shown on your desktop/Places menu which you plan on using for the new install, and unmount them
<swoody> g33kergRL: then, once everything is unmounted, and you run: sudo swapoff -a
<g33kergRL> what really bugs me, is that in while installing ubu804, it never says explicitely, do u wanna install on this here nice ext3 partition?" but it just has stuff about editing  a partition, which i thought i don't need to do anymore, since i've created partitions already?
<swoody> then in Gparted, in the menu at the top, go to Gparted>Refresh Devices, and it should show them all as unmounted now :)
<swoody> g33kergRL: if you've made partitions already, select 'select partitions manually' during the install
<swoody> then you can pick where and what to use
<g33kergRL> does it matter to swap them off in gped or in the desktop?
<g33kergRL> sorry to be so confusing
<swoody> g33kergRL: no, you can unmount them either way :)
<swoody> g33kergRL: using gparted will work, too
<LzrdKing> will ubuntu's installer be able to nondestructively repartition my windows drive?
<swoody> LzrdKing: it *should* as long as you have enough free space on your Windows partition to do it, but *please* make backups of anything you don't want to lose just in case :)
<LzrdKing> swoody: there is nothing there, except what i backed up from my wubi install
<swoody> LzrdKing: then yeah, it should work fine, but just know that with any kind of partition modification, there's always a chance of losing some data :)
<LzrdKing> 7yeah
<LzrdKing> i spent like 4 hours defragging the thing last night, it kept leaving stuff at the end; i used every trick i knew, including downloading a trial of diskeeper 2010
<swoody> LzrdKing: have you tried disabling the pagefile, rebooting, then defragging again?
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: did you manage to get a password serial for dk2010?
<LzrdKing> i finally got it to where there is just some system file in the middle, which should leave enough space for windows to be happy and give me enough space for ubuntu to be happy
<swoody> if you remove the pagefile, and then resize the partition, it will allow it to be moved, and will usually be much smaller
<LzrdKing> it's not the page file, i removed that, and hiberfil.sysand the usn journal
<swoody> ah, ok.
<LzrdKing> and used diskeeper, smartdefrag and pagedefrag
<LzrdKing> not all at once though
<swoody> LzrdKing: this may help free up some space until after you're done patitioning: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-10878_11-5630184.html
<LzrdKing> its not the free space thats the issue, its that there is blank space and then a small file in th emiddle of it all
<LzrdKing> swoody: i already deleted hiberfil.sys
<swoody> LzrdKing: oh, ok. You already removed those, gotcha :)
<LzrdKing> yeah, and i killed wubi too
<LzrdKing> seems to be running ok with no swap, interestingly enough
<swoody> g33kergRL: so did that all work out for you? :)
<swoody> LzrdKing: yeah, as long as you have enough RAM, or don't use any real memory-intensive apps, you can run fine without swap - although it's not 'recommended' ;)
<LzrdKing> just boxee, thats all i'll be running
<LzrdKing> does ubuntu-server install X?
<swoody> nope, I don't think so, not by default
<LzrdKing> so when my install is done i have to install it, or can i specify to add that during the install?
<swoody> well, if you're doing a new install, I would absolutley include a swap space, though
<swoody> LzrdKing: hmm... tbh, I'm not positive, I have done that kind of install with Debian, but not Ubuntu before :/
<LzrdKing> yeah, even though wubi was also happy without swap
<swoody> if it doesn't give you the option, it's easy to 'apt-get install...' after installation
<LzrdKing> very tru
<LzrdKing> e
<LzrdKing> but what's the package called? x? X? X11?
<LzrdKing> X11-crypticservername-server?
<swoody> LzrdKing: are you doing an actual server install, or are you using the CD to do a minimal Desktop install and build it yourself?
<swoody> lol, I think what you're looking for should just be 'xorg'
<LzrdKing> well if dependencies work as well as they should i can just install the boxcee .deb and it'll get the right X for me
<LzrdKing> boxee*
<LzrdKing> i have the server ISO
<LzrdKing> can i mount it on another linux machine and install from there so i don't need to burn it?
<swoody> yeah, that should work out fine :) (re: dpkg -i boxee.deb)
<swoody> LzrdKing: yes, you should be able to do a network install, or even mount it on your HDD and run it from there...
<LzrdKing> but i'd still need to boot to something other than windows
<swoody> LzrdKing: for more options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<g33kergRL> i am trying to login via laptop also, so ..
<swoody> g33kergRL: you're having issues logging into your laptop?
<LzrdKing> network install looks like more work than just burning a disk
<swoody> LzrdKing: yeah, sometimes it's much easier to burn a disk, but for those cases where you absoloutely can't boot from a disc, there's other options :)
<LzrdKing> funny how grub4*dos* still works in windows
<swoody> LzrdKing: one of the easiest methods I've found - and it saves on not having to burn a CD - is using a USB stick with either unetbootin or Ubuntu's USB creator app
<g33kergRL> swoody: really serious issues. with the first bootcd i didn't have inet, with the 2nd no FF and chatzilla, and with the third i had a small screen
<LzrdKing> if i use unetbootin and make a live usb drive, will it be able to boot windows off the harddrive?
<g33kergRL> how do i icrease the windows virtual memory?
<swoody> g33kergRL: http://www.hotcomm.com/FAQ/FAQ_virtualmemory.asp
<g33kergRL> thnks
<LzrdKing> what are this disadvantages of booting off USB?
<swoody> LzrdKing: compared to a LiveCD?... none that I can think of. Unless like some installers (Debian in particular) where it tries to mount the CD in the cd-rom, and won't detect it if it's on your USB.
<swoody> but it's basically just a livecd on a usb drive, so it will be very similar
<LzrdKing> swoody: compared to a harddrive install
<swoody> also, I *think* unetbootn will give you the option of booting *to* your harddisk, but I'm not sure if it will boot an .iso *from* your HDD
<LzrdKing> wait, would the usb drive bee read-only?
<LzrdKing> be*
<swoody> LzrdKing: yes, I think so, unless you use Ubuntu's USB Creator, you can set it save changes to the spare space on the USB
<swoody> nifty for having drivers, etc. already on the liveUSB for future use
<LzrdKing> ok, i thikn i'll install to my harddrive then
<swoody> sounds good :)
<LzrdKing> i have installed ubuntu a few times but i don't recall the option to repartition my harddrive; is that step integrated in the install?
<g33kergRL> swoody: im booting of a usb now, how do i save settings?
<swoody> LzrdKing: well you can setup partitions from the installer, but for modifying/moving exisiting partitions, I prefer to use Gparted before going through the install
<LzrdKing> so i boot with gparted first?
<swoody> LzrdKing: ah, you're using the server .iso, hmmm...
<swoody> I would try going through the install then, it may give you the option to move/resize partitions during install
<LzrdKing> i can download desktop if i need to
<swoody> LzrdKing: which version of Windows are you running?
<LzrdKing> xp
<swoody> ah, no partition resizing then :/
<swoody> yeah, I would give the server CD installer a go first. During the partitioning step, select to do it manually, and then see if you can shrink your XP partition. If not *then* I would look into downloading the Ubuntu desktop .iso and use gparted
<g33kergRL> wow this blows
<swoody> g33kergRL: what's that?
<geek3rgrrrl> this alos me
<g33kergRL> but from a laptop
<LzrdKing> xp pro*
<g33kergRL> but it has a rubber key board which blows
<g33kergRL> swoody: okay, so i will unmount the ext3 partition and swapoff the swap part, yeah?>
<swoody> g33kergRL: yup :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: it has a install icon on the desktop, if i hit that, will it kill this entire ubuntu-livecd session?
<swoody> g33kergRL: no, that'll open up the installation process, it's not harmful to your session at all:)
<g33kergRL> ??/
<g33kergRL> very odd
<g33kergRL> it will live install?
<g33kergRL> okay, here goes!
<swoody> g33kergRL: well it'll start the installation process, you have to go through a lot of menus and options before it actually installs. But yeah, it won't interfere with your liveCD session
<g33kergRL> ur right, im in the proces now 4 of 7, but it's confusing, im gonna look for way to upload screen shots
<swoody> g33kergRL: which step is confusing ya?
<g33kergRL> swoody: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38396060@N06/4524210132/ can u see this?
<swoody> g33kergRL: yup :)
<g33kergRL> hold on
<swoody> g33kergRL: just fyi, I would add a second or two to the delay for the screenshots. It looks like your window is fading out slowly, and it's still somewhat visable in the image :)
<g33kergRL> not sure what that means. can u c this http://www.flickr.com/photos/38396060@N06/4524220908/
<swoody> g33kergRL: ok, so you want to install to the ext3 partition you made, right?
<g33kergRL> yes
<swoody> g33kergRL: ok, you had it right the first time, in the 'manual' option
<swoody> select the ext3 partition, click on 'edit partition'
<swoody> then select the mount point as "/" and the file system as "ext3"
<g33kergRL> yes and then journal as ext3?
<g33kergRL> check mark format too? i think not?
<swoody> g33kergRL: you can, it won't add any time to the process, but since it's a new partition, it shouldn't matter either way really
<g33kergRL> i've noticed that i cannot do a mount point for the swap partion?
<g33kergRL> is that normal?
<swoody> g33kergRL: yeah, it's not a file system, it's a swap space, so it doesn't have a mount point
<swoody> so that's perfectly normal :)
<swoody> just make sure to select it as a linux swap space, and you're good
<g33kergRL> odd
<swoody> think of it more like RAM. You don't mount your memory :)
<g33kergRL> i'd expected SOME sorta indexing thingee, but no matter. more importantly, I can NOT checkmark that one like the ext3 thing. is that normal?
<g33kergRL> ram, schram ;)
<g33kergRL> swoody:  more importantly, I can NOT checkmark that one like the ext3 thing. is that normal?
<swoody> g33kergRL: to format it? or add a mount point?
<swoody> yeah, that's normal, and np :)
<LzrdKing> swoody: accoridng to "http://www.howtoforge.com/unetbootin_windows_ubuntu_fedora" the ubuntu installer can resize the partitions for me, but it's old
<swoody> LzrdKing: that's true, but IIRC the server install doesn't have the entire live desktop on the disc, so you won't be able to use gparted unless it's part of the installation process
<LzrdKing> page 3 of that articlewentions a unetbootin package called partition magic but unetbootin seems to work a lot differently now than it did then :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: check it out: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415180/
<swoody> g33kergRL: this is correct for your keyboard?: "USA - With EuroSign on 5
<g33kergRL> yep
<swoody> g33kergRL: yep, then everything looks good :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: check it out: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2696/4523633131_08194919d3_m.jpg should i change something in that?
<swoody> LzrdKing: well, I'm not sure if partition magic is included with unetbootin, if it is that's awesome, but I know it's available as an .iso that you can use with unetbootin (just like using the ubuntu .iso)
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: are trying to install ubu on loads of pc's at the same time?
<swoody> g33kergRL: no, I would leave it on /dev/sda, or (hd0). This will install grub onto your HDD bootloader, so it will show Grub at bootup, and give you the option of which OS to boot into. It will be much easier than trying to modify Windows' bootloader to add Ubuntu :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: ok here goes nothng
<swoody> :)
<g33kergRL> its asking me to unmount my c drive
<swoody> yeah, go ahead and unmount it - right-click on the icon on your desktop, select unmount
<g33kergRL> it says it is locked, should i now unlock it via gped?
<LzrdKing> g33kergRL: no, i'm just installing on one for now
<g33kergRL> it says it is locked, should i now unlock it via gped?, swoody
<swoody> g33kergRL: is it giving you a permissions error? or what did it say exactly?
<g33kergRL> hmm not sure, i forgot
<g33kergRL> becos now it's installing stuff
<swoody> oh, is it installing fine now?
<g33kergRL> it's copying files and all that
<g33kergRL> i guess
<g33kergRL> if i suddenly dissappear w'll know
<swoody> lol
<g33kergRL> this morning, all of a sudden, my pc went down, black screen,
<g33kergRL> and i smelled some burnt rubberr!
<swoody> ouch :/
<LzrdKing> always pleasant
<g33kergRL> i checked and cheked
<LzrdKing> sounds like the powersupply
<g33kergRL> can u imagine that!?!?
<LzrdKing> was it the powersupply?
<g33kergRL> i NEVER had a power cable just crap out like that
<g33kergRL> well it must have been since i replaced it and the juice came back
<LzrdKing> it was the cable?
<LzrdKing> ir the supply itself?
<g33kergRL> no the cable
<g33kergRL> i didn't replace the supply box
<LzrdKing> good you had a spare
<LzrdKing> did your dog bite on the cable?
<LzrdKing> mine would have
<g33kergRL> ha ha, i heard a good one the other day, in class a bloke didn't do his homework, and the teacher asked: what happened, did the dog eat your homework andthat boy said, I've never thought of my dick as homework and i resent you calling me girl a dog
<LzrdKing> wow, that took balls to say in class
<g33kergRL> he's like that
<g33kergRL> he dont care nothing
<LzrdKing> you from UK?
<g33kergRL> no
<LzrdKing> autralia?
<g33kergRL> yes, autralia
<LzrdKing> australia
<LzrdKing> you making fun of my typing?
<g33kergRL> no, no, autralia
<g33kergRL> what?
<g33kergRL> ;)
 * g33kergRL advises LzrdKing to shoot his typist
<LzrdKing> yeah; he can spell, just not type
<g33kergRL> it's bad, i know
<g33kergRL> hard to get good help these days
<g33kergRL> okay im gonna restart it, in 1 sec ill be on the laptop
<laptop-geek3rgrl> okthat was odd
<LzrdKing> what was?
<laptop-geek3rgrl> the screen went purpele
<laptop-geek3rgrl> and then the usb got stuck
<laptop-geek3rgrl> wow its kinda worken
<laptop-geek3rgrl> this feels really werd
<LzrdKing> thats what she said
<pedro3005> -.-'
<laptop-geek3rgrl> she who?
<pedro3005> laptop-geek3rgrl, don't mind it, just a lame joke
<laptop-geek3rgrl> okay so there's a diff between ubu-live and ubu installed, this one does see my usb hdd
<bodhi_zazen> lol LzrdKing , you should have that thing fixed
<swoody> laptop-geek3rgrl: that's good to hear :)
<swoody> laptop-geek3rgrl: so installation went well then?
<laptop-geek3rgrl> yes
<swoody> very good to hear :)
<swoody> I had to go afk unexpectedly, sry
<laptop-geek3rgrl> im on my way ak
<g33kergRL> okay
<g33kergRL> i'm back
<g33kergRL> swoody: ur still here
<LzrdKing> bodhi_zazen: what thing?
<swoody> g33kergRL: yes, on and off :)
<g33kergRL> ok a definite improvement over the live-usb version is that i seem to be able now to play youtubes
<LzrdKing> hooray for tax refund check tomorrow!
<g33kergRL> aaaargh
<g33kergRL> too soon
<g33kergRL> god dam
<swoody> g33kergRL: have you installed the flash plugin?
<g33kergRL> yes,
<swoody> did you also remove swfdec?
<g33kergRL> no, how do i do that?
<swoody> g33kergRL: use Synaptic, System>Admin>Synaptic Package Manager
<g33kergRL> LzrdKing: i wanted to tell you, that a disadvantage of the usb installer over a cd installer is that the usb installer might get infected with a virus
<swoody> search for 'swfdec' and also 'gnash'. Remove anything installed with those in their name
<swoody> g33kergRL: ^
<swoody> they're open-source versions of adobe's flash player, and they might conflict with the flash-plugin when trying to view websites
<g33kergRL> none of those seem to be installed now, there's no option to uninstall when i righclick them
<g33kergRL> only to install
<swoody> well that's good I suppose :)
<swoody> and you're having issues with Firefox?
<swoody> sry, youtube*
<g33kergRL> yes
<g33kergRL> it keeps telling me to upgrade
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> how did you install flash? Through Ubuntu?
<swoody> or did you go to their website and get the .deb?
<g33kergRL> i guess both
<g33kergRL> nah i went to their site
<g33kergRL> via youtube
<g33kergRL> this "Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10"
<g33kergRL> maybe it doesn't work with FF 3.0
<g33kergRL> ?
<swoody> well, it should. If it's being recognized that it's there...
<g33kergRL> it's 10.45
<swoody> let's try installing it through Ubuntu's repositorys though..
<g33kergRL> i'm wide open for that
<swoody> go to Synaptic again, search for 'Flash' and uninstall the flash plugin there
<swoody> then search for 'flashplugin-nonfree' and install that package
<g33kergRL> ok
<swoody> g33kergRL: then restart Firefox, and test it out :)
<g33kergRL> no it didn't work
<swoody> hmm...
<g33kergRL> really odd
<g33kergRL> since i now checked the specs and i have good specs
<g33kergRL> right browser, etc
<g33kergRL> swoody: what does this mean "Only Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (ALSA) is supported (OSS/ESD will not play audio; audio will silently fail). Only GTK2-based browser versions are supported."
<swoody> g33kergRL: ALSA is a system for your sound, and that it's the only version supported. Since you are using FF, you should be good :)
<swoody> g33kergRL: open a terminal, and run:      sudo apt-get remove --purge swfdec-mozilla swfdec-gnome mozilla-plugin-gnash gnash
<g33kergRL> swoody: what good will that do? they're not even installed?
<swoody> g33kergRL: well just to double-check they're all gone. In case something may not have displayed correctly in Synaptic
<swoody> with it asking you to upgrade, I'd just really double-check that they've all been removed successfully :)
<g33kergRL> Reading package lists... Done
<g33kergRL> Building dependency tree
<g33kergRL> Reading state information... Done
<g33kergRL> Package swfdec-mozilla is not installed, so not removed
<g33kergRL> Package swfdec-gnome is not installed, so not removed
<g33kergRL> Package mozilla-plugin-gnash is not installed, so not removed
<g33kergRL> Package gnash is not installed, so not removed
<g33kergRL> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 350 not upgraded.
<g33kergRL> so ... yeah, sorry to spam
<g33kergRL> but i get you
<swoody> g33kergRL: it's ok, but please use pastebin in the future :)
<g33kergRL> ;)
<swoody> hmm... you haven't run updates yet?
<g33kergRL> no!
<g33kergRL> should i ?
<swoody> try that, and maybe it'll help :)
<swoody> of course! :)
<g33kergRL> 358 updates?
<swoody> nice :)
<g33kergRL> orly? ;)
<swoody> it's been a while since 8.04 was released (you're using 8.04, right?) So there's going to be a lot the first time around :)
<swoody> nearly two years of updating ;)
<g33kergRL> hmmm still 3 mins to download 300 mb
<g33kergRL> hmmm still 3 mins to download 328.1 mb
<swoody> wow, that's a quick connection :)
<swoody> that would take me probably ~40mins, lol
<g33kergRL> it kinda is
<g33kergRL> you on a phone?
<swoody> DSL. You have cable?
<g33kergRL> 56k6?
<g33kergRL> no but i have A-dsl
<g33kergRL> its the A that makes *A*LL the diff ;)
<swoody> ah, ok. My real DL speeds are about ~160KB/s max
<g33kergRL> download or upload?
<swoody> down, up is like 40KB/s max :/
<g33kergRL> or whatever ...
<g33kergRL> with pop[ular torrents, i can get 1.2 MB down. I get 100kb up
<swoody> very nice :)
<g33kergRL> it's like 30 euros p/m
<g33kergRL> so its not really cheap
<g33kergRL> u on a uni connection?
<swoody> nope, home. My house is kind of odd, and it's the fastest I can get here without going to satellite :/
<g33kergRL> dude, sux2bu
<swoody> and that's just crazy expensive
<swoody> no kiddding :(
<g33kergRL> what u pay now?
<swoody> $30USD a month
<g33kergRL> oooh sooo cheap
<swoody> yeah, but I'd go with a faster setup for a bit more $ if I could
<g33kergRL> is your house like isolated?
<g33kergRL> u live on a farm?
<swoody> haha, almost. Small town, long road, long driveway. Just a tiny bit too far for cable :/
<swoody> and this is the fastest DSL they offer here
<laptop-geek3rgrl> hey
<laptop-geek3rgrl> brb
<laptop-geek3rgrl> itmade me restart
<g33kergRL> swoody: u still here? it worked, i can now see and hear youtube
<g33kergRL> now im gonna worry about avi and vdub
<swoody> g33kergRL: excellent :)
<swoody> g33kergRL: if you're going to setup all your video/audio codecs, this might be of use to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<g33kergRL> swoody: okay thanks
<g33kergRL> thanks for all your patience
<swoody> g33kergRL: it's np :)
<g33kergRL> so, maybe you should move to a blue state .... ;)
<g33kergRL> to get a better connection
<swoody> lol, I am in a blue state ;)
<swoody> just a bit outside of town, lol
<paultag> :)
<paultag> +1 there g33kergRL
<g33kergRL> blue states are quite red once you leave the cities
<g33kergRL> paultag: wot?
<swoody> very true. I'm only 40 mins from Chicago, but it's a different world here ;)
<paultag> I agree with you there g33kergRL. Red states are the suck
<g33kergRL> if only red staters realized how much blue states subsidized them ...
<g33kergRL> if we treated red states like they wanted us to treat black people they'd have no roads, electricity or running water
<g33kergRL> not to mention luxuries like fire dept
<g33kergRL> paultag: if we treated red states like they wanted us to treat black people they'd have no roads, electricity or running water, not to mention luxuries like fire dept
<g33kergRL> paultag: or y dont' u like redstates?
<paultag> g33kergRL, because I'm a communist
<g33kergRL> really? how odd, there's not many around
<paultag> g33kergRL, Do you use GNU/Linux?
<g33kergRL> i would be a communist if i wasn't a greenie first
<g33kergRL> ubu808
<paultag> g33kergRL, Well, you support the same kind of Communist that I am :)
<g33kergRL> ;)
<paultag> BRB, taking the new netbook out for a spin
<g33kergRL> check out that youtube
<g33kergRL> paultag: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jng4TnKqy6A
<swoody> g33kergRL: that seems rather simplified, but I am a supporter of the idea :)
<g33kergRL> the rebuttal vid is pure lies, though
<swoody> but if you'd like to keep chatting about this, join ##politics :)
<running_rabbit07> g33kergRL, I watched the first 40 seconds of it, I agree with
<g33kergRL> ;)
<swoody> no, really :)
<swoody> it's a good channel for political discussion :)
<running_rabbit07> swoody, I agree
<g33kergRL> hmm, i think those channels r kinda useless, except to vent
<running_rabbit07> too much flaming there
<g33kergRL> yes
<running_rabbit07> no real conversations
<g33kergRL> i'm too old for that sorta crap
<swoody> lol
<g33kergRL> swoody: is it true that aaron schock is gay?
<swoody> g33kergRL: no idea tbh, and it's a bit offtopic for a support channel :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: idk ne body from chicago
<g33kergRL> as long as there's no support questions. ....
<swoody> g33kergRL: you could ask in #ubuntu-chicago if you'd like :)
<swoody> maybe someone there would know?
<g33kergRL> its too trivial, i admit
<swoody> :)
<g33kergRL> how do i do that whole Wine thing
<g33kergRL> i wanna run some windows apps in ubuntu
<swoody> g33kergRL: you can find it in synaptic, or from a terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<swoody> g33kergRL: also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<g33kergRL> how do i check again if something is installed via terminal?
<g33kergRL> u gave me that command
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-16
<swoody> well the comand before, was to remove those packages...
<g33kergRL> ?? oh yah
<swoody> you could try: dpkg --get-selections | grep packagename
<swoody> so for wine it would be: dpkg --get-selections | grep wine
<swoody> if it doesn't print anything, the package isn't installed
<g33kergRL> so, it isnt
<g33kergRL> swoody: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415230/ do u see anything odd?
<swoody> g33kergRL: nope, looks good :)
<swoody> like it says, you can run: 'sudo apt-get autoremove' to remove the old kernel packages you won't need
<g33kergRL> how do i know what i don't need?
<swoody> and if you're going to be running Windows apps, I would recommend intalling the msttcorefonts
<swoody> g33kergRL: well, that command mostly :)
<swoody> there are also various sections in Synaptic that can tell you...
<swoody> on the left side, go to 'Status' at the bottom, and on the upper left, there will be a section named 'Installed (local or obsolete)' which will show obsolete packages...
<g33kergRL> swoody: so i do:               sudo apt-get autoremove  ??? and I don't actually need to know which is not-needed?
<swoody> but you have to be careful, because it may also show packages which you installed yourself, and you don't want to remove
<swoody> g33kergRL: yes, that will remove packages which Ubuntu considers no longer needed
<g33kergRL> ok, i've been using this for 2 hours now, so not much whihc i installed
<swoody> :)
<g33kergRL> here, a vid i made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hecX4yfmGFo
<swoody> lol, very nice :)
<g33kergRL> the music is scottish with latin lyrics
<g33kergRL> ha ha did you see that thing about  the Icelandic ash-cloud?
<g33kergRL> okay, WINE
<swoody> wine :)
<swoody> g33kergRL: one thing to keep in mind, you're going to need to configure Wine before you try to run apps
<g33kergRL> orly?
<g33kergRL> how do i do that, or do u have a link
<swoody> yep, You can find that in the menu: Applications>Wine>Configure(?)
<swoody> you'll need to auto-detect your drives, set which Windows version you want to emulate, etc.
<g33kergRL> swoody: wow seems complicated
<swoody> it's also explained on that Wine wiki page
<swoody> g33kergRL: well you don't need to change a whole lot, most of the default settings should work fine for you
<g33kergRL> swoody: hmmm, it doesn't see all my drives or all the folders on my c-drive. it seems as if it runs a tiny version of windows somewhere, instead of the actual thing
<swoody> g33kergRL: yeah, it sets up a 'virtual Windows' drive in your home directory
<g33kergRL> i see
<swoody> so /home/yourname/.wine/
<g33kergRL> do you think i could run uTorrent from there?
<g33kergRL> i really loved that program
<swoody> probably, but why don't you give one of the Linux versions a try?
<g33kergRL> its so tiny!!
<swoody> I use transmission, and love it :)
<swoody> there's also vuze
<g33kergRL> yech vuze
<g33kergRL> i couldn't find the ETA column in transmission
<swoody> sorry, I meant deluge :)
<g33kergRL> which skked
<tenach> g33kergRL, ETA shows up under the name
<tenach> of the torrent after it's started and has connected to peers
<g33kergRL> which one looks the most like utorrent?
<swoody> on mine, it shows ETA right above the progress bar of the torrent
<tenach> swoody, mine shows both
<g33kergRL> i had to right click it, and of course i couldn't sort on ETA
<g33kergRL> or on anything
<swoody> tenach: no, that's what I meant, it shows both, but it's just above the bar :)
<tenach> Ahh
<swoody> g33kergRL: well I also used deluge, which has a few more options, but is still user-friendly
<g33kergRL> which linux app looks the most like utorrent?
<swoody> hmm... not too sure :/ It's been a long time since I played with utorrent...
<swoody> g33kergRL: some options and pics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent
<swoody> err.. rather a pic of transmission only :/
<g33kergRL> wow, europe has no flights at all, great opportunity to prove global warming
<swoody> but you can follow the links there for more info on the different apps
<g33kergRL> yes it works under wine!!!
<g33kergRL> or so it says
<swoody> :)
<g33kergRL> swoo
<g33kergRL> swoody: hey
<swoody> heya g33kergRL :)
<g33kergRL> ooh that was useless waste of tieme
<g33kergRL> it's like eating big macs
<swoody> what was?
<g33kergRL> the pol channel
<swoody> haha
<g33kergRL> you know it's bad for you, but you go anyways
<g33kergRL> bleeh
<swoody> masochistic nature? ;)
<g33kergRL> no, more procrastinating?
<g33kergRL> i gotta study, and idontwanna
<swoody> c'est la'vie :/
<g33kergRL> swoody: what do you do actually?
<g33kergRL> on your 'farm'?
<swoody> go to school full-time, trying to find a job, otherwise I'm either outside or online :)
<g33kergRL> swoody: well, we have something incommon
<g33kergRL> i wanna use apt-get autoremove but i am not root, how do i set my self as root
<g33kergRL> .... swoody
<swoody> g33kergRL: use sudo
<swoody> sudo apt-get...
<swoody> it gives you temporary root privelages, rather than running as root :)
<g33kergRL> ok, i think i did it
<g33kergRL> muzha: hey
<g33kergRL> you commie baztard ;)
<muzha> Challah g33kergRL
<g33kergRL> muzha: meaning?
<muzha> g33kergRL, Hello
<g33kergRL> what language?
<swoody> hola muzha :)
<muzha> g33kergRL, it's not -- it's a type of bread
<muzha> g33kergRL, but you say it kinda like Holla!
<muzha> hey swoody
<g33kergRL> challah, or inshallah
<Raidsong> muzha you seem familiar
<g33kergRL> Raidsong: whoa, did u sleep?
<muzha> g33kergRL, Challah, it's a braided bread
<Raidsong> g33kergRL, whats sleep?
<muzha> g33kergRL, it's also Jewish, not Arabic
<g33kergRL> both are semitic
<muzha> g33kergRL, Insha'Allah is Arabic :)
<Raidsong> it is?
<g33kergRL> Raidsong: muzha and i a fellow communists
<Raidsong> what kind of communism?
<muzha> Marxism, yo
<g33kergRL> Raidsong: u know a lot about raid disks etc
<g33kergRL> ?
<Raidsong> not at all
<muzha> BRB
<g33kergRL> me2
<Kirsten> Good evening
<Kirsten> hey guys, beginner ubuntu user here, suffering the infamous(?) updated and "gave up waiting for root device" problem, anyone know of a definitive, hand-holding workaround documentation for fixing this through busybox?
<suddenzero> Hello, I am trying to install the web tools plugin in eclipse on ubuntu 9.10 and I am getting an error even using the eclipse update feature. I have an error log. Can someone help me please?
<Vantrax> Which version of ubuntu and which kernel Kirsten
<Vantrax> suddenzero what java do you have installed
<suddenzero> Ubuntu 9.10 - the Karmic Koala
<suddenzero> Eclipse SDK Version: 3.5.1
<suddenzero> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_19-b04)
<suddenzero> apache-tomcat-6.0.26
<Kirsten> vantrax: pretty sure I'm running 9.10, not sure which kernel
<Vantrax> suddenzero: did you run eclipse as administrator the first time?
<Vantrax> Kirsten: id check http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8285183&postcount=12
<suddenzero> It asked me to use my password when I ran the update tool does that count or do I need to go to the commandline and run eclipse as root from the terminal.
<Vantrax> run eclipse with sudo the first time
<Kirsten> thank-you
<Vantrax> seems to bug out otherwise from memory
<Vantrax> after that you should be ok
<suddenzero> Ok I'll give it a shot thanks a lot!
<Vantrax> if not let me know, ill check my notes
<suddenzero> will do thanks again
<haywire> Good evening.  I'm having trouble re-enabling autologin with xubuntu 9.10.  I believe this is a function of GDM...any takers?
<voss749> Thats a beginner question? Wow
<haywire> I swear I've only played with xubuntu for abt a week... linux in general for 1 1/2 weeks... I am just unlucky I guess..(that I have to dig this deep...)
<swoody> haywire: hello :)
<haywire> good evening
<swoody> haywire: It's been a while since I've used xubuntu, is there a 'Users and Groups' option in your menu?
<suddenzero> @Vantrax I am running eclipse as sudo and I still get the same error.
<haywire> Yep
<Vantrax> suddenzero: what is the error
<suddenzero> Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
<suddenzero>   Software being installed: Dali Java Persistence Tools 2.2.2.v200911250220-7L7OAPFBBoPS0TBgXV1je (org.eclipse.jpt.feature.feature.group 2.2.2.v200911250220-7L7OAPFBBoPS0TBgXV1je)
<suddenzero>   Missing requirement: Dali Java Persistence Tools - DB UI 1.1.100.v200906070220 (org.eclipse.jpt.db.ui 1.1.100.v200906070220) requires 'bundle org.eclipse.datatools.connectivity.db.generic.ui [1.0.1,2.0.0)' but it could not be found
<suddenzero>   Cannot satisfy dependency:
<suddenzero>     From: Dali Java Persistence Tools 2.2.2.v200911250220-7L7OAPFBBoPS0TBgXV1je (org.eclipse.jpt.feature.feature.group 2.2.2.v200911250220-7L7OAPFBBoPS0TBgXV1je)
<suddenzero>     To: org.eclipse.jpt.db.ui [1.1.100.v200906070220]
<swoody> haywire: great. Open that up. Then select the user you want to login automatically. Then on the right side of that window click on 'Change' next to the password option
<swoody> haywire: there should be an option "Don't ask for password on login"?
<Vantrax> suddenzero: uninstall the package, looks like its somehow incomplete
<swoody> suddenzero: please use pastebin.ubuntu.com to post long outputs :)
<Vantrax> where did you get eclpse from?
<suddenzero> @swoody sorry
<suddenzero> I got it straight from the eclipse website.
<swoody> suddenzero: np, just a good habit to keep in mind :)
<Vantrax> which release?
<suddenzero> Eclipse SDK Version: 3.5.1
<haywire> swoody: Hmmm.. xubuntu is a little diff. perhaps, but I did login with admin pwd and got to the change password "button...."
<swoody> haywire: hmm... yeah I'm not on xubuntu now, so it may be a bit different. Gimme one sec here...
<haywire> Seems like it ignores the keypress just like it ignores the "unlock" button in "Login screen settings"
<suddenzero> @vantrax should I use a different version?
<haywire> There is a "Don't ask for password at login" dialogue below that button, but is dimmed...
<Vantrax> suddenzero: it will be called something like Ganymede
<suddenzero> I am using Galileo is that not right?
<Vantrax> btw haywire Xubuntu doesnt use GDM, if your searching the web for solutions your looking for XCFE
<swoody> haywire: well, I think that's what we're looking for here. I could be mistaken though :/
<Vantrax> hold on, let me check its been a while
<suddenzero> k
<haywire> swoody:  I should've given you some background, too...
<haywire> I have a dual boot setup that installed flawlessly at first using GRUB, Windoze xp home on master hdd, xubuntu on slave,
<swoody> haywire: which version? Karmic 9.10?
<haywire> at some point I foolishly ran recovery mode from the grub bootloader, now this problem started.... Yes 9.10
<Vantrax> galileo should be right
<Vantrax> you using the right version 32/64bit
<suddenzero> Hmm, then I wonder why I am getting the error. 32 bit.
<Vantrax> suddenzero: here is my confusion, the list of basic packages is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/415274/
<suddenzero> This computer is a little old 2.4 ghtz P4 with 2 gig RAM but it gets the job done
<Vantrax> your package that is having errors isnt in that.
<Vantrax> ive found with eclipse you download the most simple, then have it update itself with the more advanced packages
<Vantrax> I usually pull down http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-ide-java-developers/galileor
<haywire> If I run sudo gdmsetup and tick the "run in terminal" box, I get some serious errors... I wonder if I can just remove gdm completely (will lose my gui, I think) and reinstall from terminal somehow....
<Kirsten> Follow up question: how do I determine my root drive partition (/dev/sdaxL)?
<Kirsten> forget the L, bad typing
<Vantrax> Kirsten you should be able to find out by going sudo fdisk -l (or without the sudo on a live cd)
<suddenzero> Ok well then how do I uninstall the one I installed I'm kind of a newb
<Vantrax> or looking in gparted if you prefer a graphical method
<Kirsten> oh thanks
<haywire> swoody: I hate to lose some other custom configuration I had to work hard on (over 5 hrs. to get the display at 1360x768 for my 16x9 LCD monitor..for one...)
<Vantrax> suddenzero delete the folder its in, and remove the symlink from /bin
<suddenzero> ok cool sounds good I will give it a shot and if that doesn't work I'll be back tomorrow. Thanks
<Vantrax> haywire: your running xubuntu with GDM?
<Vantrax> not xcfe (the default)
<haywire> gosh, I thought so, but am unsure.... If i remove the gdm package, will I lose my desktop?
<Vantrax> not if your running with xcfe as the default UI
<haywire> Vantrax: o.k. how do I tell?
<Vantrax> you know what gnome looks like?
<Vantrax> and what xcfe looks like?
<Vantrax> id look at screenshots of each and see which one it looks like
<haywire> sorry, I really AM new to all linux..
<Vantrax> yeah, its ok
<haywire> Okay...
<Vantrax> we are here for that
<Vantrax> its not the only way, just the easiest one for a beginner
<haywire> where's the guickest place for me to have a look at some screenshots?
<swoody> sorry about that, connection lagged out :/
<swoody> haywire: did you get that autologin straightened out?
<haywire> no, still hashing it out...
<Vantrax> swoody did you know if he was running xcfe or gdm for his desktop manager
<haywire> Let's put it this way, the default program from the applications tap for "Login screen settings" is the same that comes up when...
<swoody> Vantrax: I thought Xubuntu used gdm by default, no?
<haywire> I type sudo gdmsetup from the run (Alt-f2) window..
<swoody> haywire: yeah, that's gdm :)
<haywire> So I'm afraid if i untinstall it completely and all it's dependencies, I'll loose all gui?
<haywire> I have tried "Marking it for reinstall" and that didn't help...
<haywire> I am really otherwise impressed with xubuntu  9.10.  (Having no prior versions to compare with...)
<swoody> what happens when you run that: sudo gdmsetup ?
<haywire> I was trying to avoid treating it like a windoze problem and completely reinstalling... :-(
<swoody> does it not allow you to select "Login as"
<haywire> swoody: It just brings up the same window "login screen settings", and everything but "Unlock" and "Close" are dimmed....
<Vantrax> unlock it
<haywire> It totally ignores me when I click unlock, and close, of course closes the window...
<Vantrax> oh
<Vantrax> hrm
<Vantrax> what the login screen applet name
<swoody> hmmm... root doesn't have permissions for GDM? :/
<Vantrax> swoody can you do a little something
<swoody> Vantrax: a dance, or a jig?
<Vantrax> run alacarte and check what command that the menu entry from login settings has
<haywire> I've had a look at the custom.conf file in gdm, and all is correct, I believe...
<Vantrax> then haywire should be able to run that with sudo and have it unlocked by default
<swoody> Vantrax: gdmsetup ;)
<haywire> I told you guys I get all the "good" ones "bad luck!"...
<swoody> haywire: it's not bad... it's *fun* ;)
<haywire> I thought it was windows that hated me ...turns out it is just computers...heh heh... and yeah, once in awhile I enjoy a good challenge, too
<haywire> after all I spent over 5 hrs researching and custom editing an xorg.conf file for my 32" 16x9 LCD display to drive it with it's native 1360x768 res..
<haywire> looks better than windows was ever able to drive it..
<swoody> haywire: wait, what happens when you just run: gdmsetup (without sudo?)
<swoody> does it allow you to unlock?
<swoody> and also, are you logged in as root?
<haywire> no...
<hell0> how do i find out which application is opening a port
<swoody> hmm... sudo gdmsetup for me won't even open the window, whereas running 'gdmsetup' does, and I can unlock it then
<haywire> that's a good question, how can I tell?  I read somewhere that the settings in custom.conf are ignored if you are logged in as root...
<swoody> haywire: well, did you setup a root password with the command: passwd ?
<swoody> otherwise, your account should just be a sudoer by default
<haywire> swoody: you're correct abt. sudo ... it does same for me...looks like I remembered that wrong...
<haywire> I don
<Kirsten> Vantrax: just wanted to say how much I appreciate your help, finally got through
<swoody> haywire: ah, ok then. Can you run other commands with sudo? try something simple: sudo apt-get update
<haywire> Sri... I don't remember setting up a root passoword...remember this problem started after doing a "recovery mode" boot from grub...
<swoody> gotcha :)
<haywire> Hope u didn't miss that, maybe I typed it while u were out...
<frank1_> HELP! im in over my head here.
<swoody> haywire: can you check if you can run other commands with sudo fine?
<haywire> I think so, but haven't tried to run much...
<frank1_> trying to install a second hard drive. thought it would just be plug and play. its not and i have no clue what to do
<swoody> haywire: try out something simple for now, like: sudo apt-get update Is it successful?
<haywire> swoody: standby...
<swoody> frank1_: what kind of HDD's? SATA, IDE? My first thought would be BIOS, have you checked for any options in your BIOS?
<frank1_> its a wd 1TB sata
<frank1_> figured the comp would just recognize it but no such luck
<swoody> frank1_: what about your other disk? SATA, too?
<frank1_> yessir
<swoody> frank1_: and just to cover the basic stuff, have you checked that the plugs are all in tight, and tried swapping the plugs to different SATA ports?
<frank1_> i would like to keep the linux os on the org hd and use the 1tb strictly for storage
<frank1_> yea. im not so good with the technical stuff so  thats the first thing i looked at
<haywire> swoody: hmmm - I tried running that from alt-f2, and no dice, but works o.k. from terminal after asking for admin pwd... Lemme take a standby, though and let you work with frankl awhile, I have been hogging the room..
<swoody> haywire: no, it's np at all :)
<swoody> haywire: one last thing to try, with alt+F2, try running: gksu gdmsetup
<swoody> see if you can change it that way
<swoody> frank1_: can you pastbin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<haywire> okay..
<frank1_> pastbin?
<swoody> frank1_: pastebin.ubuntu.com - to paste long outputs, and not flood channels :)
<swoody> then just give us the link
<haywire> swoody: I thought for a moment that was going to work..I got the window asking for my pwd, and after entering it I got the Login screen settings window, but still could not unlock, and every option there appears dimmed..
<swoody> haywire: this is quite odd :/
<frank1_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415299/
<frank1_> thats pretty freakin cool
<swoody> :)
<swoody> frank1_: well you're in luck :)
<frank1_> im assuming that whole no valid partition table thing is a problem
<swoody> it looks like you just havne't formatted the disk yet
<swoody> can be, but can also be resolved :)
<swoody> do you have gparted installed?
<frank1_> that i like to here
<frank1_> not to my knowledge. lemme check
<swoody> if not, in a terminal: sudo apt-get install gparted
<frank1_> i will assume this is a partitioning program
<swoody> frank1_: now when you use gparted, you have to be very careful. If you select the wrong drives or partitions to play around with, you can really mess up your system :/
<swoody> frank1_: yep :)
<frank1_> oh no. this is not the program for me than.
<swoody> lol, well it's not terrribly dangerous, but you have to just watch what you do :)
<frank1_> ok it looks like the dl is done. though im not too sure where it is
<swoody> System>Admin>Gparted
<frank1_> there ya go
<swoody> :)
<haywire> swoody: I have pastebinned the terminal output of an alt-f2 run of gksu gdmsetup, might that help? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/415301/)
<swoody> haywire: that might, let me take a look through it :)
<swoody> frank1_: in the top-right of the window, there should be a drop-down box for you to select your disk
<frank1_> yea.
<swoody> frank1_: does it show /dev/sda and /dev/sdb?
<frank1_> yup
<swoody> great, select /dev/sdb (your 1tb drive)
<frank1_> k
<frank1_> wow 70 gigs missing already
<swoody> then on the menu at top, select Device>Create Partition Table
<frank1_> k. it erases everything on the disk but it doesent look like anything else happened
<Vantrax> the disk should have show as unpartitioned (just to make sure you nuke the right one)
<frank1_> yep
<frank1_> still gray and unallocated
<haywire> (I really don't know much abt. what I'm looking at, but it didn't look "happy" about anything...) Surprising gdm is working at all, and I even have a desktop!
<swoody> dang lag :/
<swoody> frank1_: so were you able to make a partition?
<frank1_> lag in my comp i can deal with . lag in my ps3 i can not
<frank1_> no its still all gray and unallocated
<swoody> lol
<swoody> frank1_: did it ask you which kind of partition table to create?
<swoody> it should default to msdos, did you change that?
<frank1_> i was asked nothing and changed nothing
<swoody> gotcha
<frank1_> default is msdos
<swoody> and when you right-click on the unallocated space, what does it show you? Are all the options greyed out?
<John-_> John{brb}
<frank1_> yea all gray except new and information
<swoody> frank1_: select new :)
<frank1_> k
<frank1_> ive got alot of options. i just wanna make sure that i can use the stuff on the tb hd in windows. i would like to repartition my org hd to i can dual boot and acess my storage across both platforms
<swoody> frank1_: then you'd probably want NTFS or FAT32
<swoody> frank1_: what version(s) of windows are you planning on accessing it from?
<frank1_> i have a copy of xp and i can use vista if i choose. mostly ill be using windows solely to sync my bbery. i just dont wanna screw myself in case i need to get something across platforms
<swoody> frank1_: well if you really want to make it compatable, go with fat32, just about any OS out there can use it. NTFS will be fine for XP, Vista and 7, but may not work well with other versions or OS'es
<frank1_> i hate windows with a passion. if it werent for my berry i prolly wouldnt do this at all
<swoody> frank1_: I know the feeling, I only used Windows for my BB, till I got a new phone ;)
<frank1_> well maybe when the iphone comes to verizon i can cut windows out of my life all together but i dont expect that any time soon
<swoody> gotcha :)
<frank1_> is their any diff in speed between fat32 and ext2 which is the preselected option
<haywire> frankl: I'm dual-booting xp home and xubuntu 9.10.. abt the only prob. I ran into is windows likes to be on the 1st logical drive (mine were IDE) GRUB does a beautiful job of handling boot :-)
<swoody> in all honesty, I doubt you're going to notice any difference in speeds with the different filesystems...
<swoody> using the disk for storage won't require a ton of speed :)
<frank1_> ok so than ntfs or fat32
<frank1_> whats the diff there
<swoody> well, ntfs is a newer version of Windows' filesystem, it can be compressed and encrypted
<swoody> fat32 is compatible with just about every OS out there, but won't compress or encrypt if you need it
<swoody> but with 1TB, I don't think you'll need to compress data any time soon ;)
<frank1_> well since i know nothing of compression or encryption......
<frank1_> guess fat 32 it is
<swoody> yeah, it's a good, safe choice :)
<frank1_> thats what i like to here
<frank1_> so do i wanna create this as a primary or extended partition? ext right
<swoody> primary
<frank1_> that would not have been my guess
<swoody> you can have up to 4 primary partitions on a disk, so I would use those before you considered thinking about ext.
<frank1_> ok
<swoody> or at least have a plan to need more partitions in the future. Again, being storage, I don't see that being a neccessity :)
<frank1_> so the slider is all the way to the right and the free space precieding and following are 0
<frank1_> new size is 953867
<swoody> good, that'll take up the entire disk space
<frank1_> ready to go?
<swoody> sounds good to me :)
<swoody> you could also set a label on the drive, something like 'Storage' or 'Pr0n Gallery'
<swoody> it'll show up that way in your 'Places' menu in Ubuntu
<frank1_> ok now heres what i would like to do. if possiable
<frank1_> i wanna keep my doc, music, pict, vid folders but i want the folder to store things on the tb hd. so the org hd is storring linux and all its programs and thats it
<frank1_> if that makes sense
<swoody> so you want to move all of the stuff in your home to the external drive?
<frank1_> yea and from this point forward i want all my stuff to go there
<frank1_> ie. when i put something in the music folder i want it on the tb drive
<swoody> frank1_: well that can be rather easy, but just to keep in mind, if you do move all of your info the the ext drive, you won't be able to boot successfully if it's not attached
<swoody> so if you are running ubuntu, and want to transfer some stuff to another computer off your ext drive, you'll have to shutdown, and then transfer it
<frank1_> hmm. not sure i follow. the org 200gb hd would still have ubuntu on it
<swoody> also, with this method, I don't think you can install your home partition on a fat32 or ntfs folder, which means all of your info on your ext drive won't be able to be read from Windows
<frank1_> ouch
<swoody> what I think would work out well, would maybe setup system backups of your /home to the external drive?
<swoody> that way you still have all of your personal info, and can read it on Windows
<frank1_> i just dont want the music folder linked to the smaller hd. i dont wanna have that folder in my places menu and have it acess nothing while all my music is someplace else
<swoody> hmm... ok. Then yeah, give me one min to see if we can do this on a fat32 partition.
<frank1_> my hd is full of music now and my comp is slow as balls. thought it would go back to normal if i only had linux os on the rive
<swoody> I haven't done this before, so I'm not positive :)
<frank1_> ok
<frank1_> does it at least make sence?
<frank1_> it seemed much less complex when i spoke to my friend about it the other day
<swoody> yeah, I understand what you're aiming for here :)
<frank1_> k cool
<swoody> but do keep in mind like I said, you won't be able to disconnect the external drive while you're using Ubuntu
<frank1_> i have no intentions of doing that
<swoody> so if that's going to be an issue...?
<swoody> ok, good :)
<frank1_> this babies in there for good
<swoody> lol
<swoody> frank1_: do you have an Ubuntu liveCD on hand? I know to move the data to a new partition, we're going to need to boot from a CD
<frank1_> i have an ubuntu cd. kinda old though. ibex i think
<swoody> hmm... I don't *think* that will be a problem :)
<frank1_> kewl
<swoody> but let me find someone who is more comfortable with moving partitions. I would hate to mess this up for you ;)
<frank1_> ok. idk how im going to get back into this chat room when i boot from cd. i have my info saved into pidgen so i only had to set this up once
<frank1_> and i saved the chat room so if i need help i cam just jump rght in
<swoody> ah, gotcha. well let me see how this is going to work first, and then we can figure out if we need to do that or not :)
<frank1_> that works
<haywire> swoody: I think I found a big piece of the puzzle that might help my situation (but only by someone more linux-smart than I)... This I found added to the terminal window output only AFTER i clicked the unlock button in Login Screen Settings..."** (gdmsetup:1779): WARNING **: Failed to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files"
<haywire> Of course, I don't want to totally sidetrack you on the hard drive job ;-)
<swoody> haywire: it's np :) However, I'm still not quite understanding what's going on with that :/
<swoody> haywire: I think you may be better off posting on the forums, and getting more input than just I can provide :/
<frank1_> how long does this gparted program take to make this partition? its still running
<frank1_> NM
<haywire> sounds good...thanks a heap for ur efforts... I may just save my carefully edited xorg.conf file for reinstallation later, and reinstall xubuntu... thnks agn.
<swoody> haywire: np, best of luck on that one :)
<haywire> cya
<swoody> frank1_: ok then :) Do you have backups of any info you don't want to lose?
<frank1_> no. all i have is on that original hd
<frank1_> roughly 200gigs of my music
<swoody> frank1_: well, with moving around partitions and info, there's always a chance of losing info, so if you want to make backups somewhere, now would be the time :)
<frank1_> not really sure how i would backup 200+ gigs wortha crap
<swoody> if not, this process will make duplicates of your info until we're done, so there's a good chance of not losing anything
<frank1_> id have to burn alot of cds lol
<swoody> well if you're ok with continuing without backups...?
<frank1_> a good chance sounds like good odds. loosing everything would be more of an inconvience than anything. not much of this stuff was purchased from an online retailer *wink*
<swoody> lol
<frank1_> so how do we do this
<syrinx2112> hello... I was wondering if anyone knows where the default wallpapers that are installed with ubuntu are stored?
<swoody> syrinx2112: try /usr/share/wallpapers I could be wrong though :/
<swoody> frank1_: ok, from a terminal: sudo blkid
<swoody> frank1_: and pastebin the output
<syrinx2112> hmm, not there... great idea though
<frank1_> command not found
<frank1_> wait one se
<frank1_> sec
<frank1_> my bad
<swoody> syrinx2112: sorry, /usr/bin/backgrounds
<swoody> syrinx2112: sorry, lol /usr/share/backgrounds :)
<syrinx2112> Yay!
<syrinx2112> very good :)  thank you
<frank1_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415317/
<swoody_> sorry, more lag :/
<frank1_> damn
<swoody_> eh?
<frank1_> with the lag. that sucks man
<swoody_> yeah, it's no buenos :/
<swoody_> frank1_: so did you get that pastebin?
<frank1_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415317/
<swoody_> great :)
<frank1_> what it mans is beyond me lol
<haywire> swoody: Problem solved! U helped me more than you realized! I'm happier than a bear cub that just found his d..k !  I searched the forums, and came up with the answer faster than I thought possible.  I don't know how it got switched, but I know when :)
<swoody_> haywire: that's great to hear :D
<frank1_> thats preaty friggin happy
<haywire> my default desktop manager got swapped to "kdm" somehow during the "recovery mode incedent...
<swoody_> frank1_: now we're going to make a backup of your current fstab: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<swoody_> frank1_: then edit it: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<swoody_> Add this line:
<swoody_> UUID=95FC-FFB3   /media/home    vfat          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<swoody_> then save it, and close it
<swoody_> frank1_: and now we're going to mount it: sudo mkdir /media/home
<swoody_> and: sudo mount -a
<frank1_> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<frank1_> not found
<swoody_> not found?
<frank1_> command not found
<swoody_> cp isn't found?
<swoody_> hmm...
<frank1_> beans@beans-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<frank1_> beans: command not found
<swoody_> that's odd :/
<swoody_> try: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstabbackup
<frank1_> nope
<swoody_> does it still say "beans: command not found"?
<frank1_> yup
<swoody_> that's odd. Normally it'll display the command that's giving you the error, like "cp: command not found"
<frank1_> ill take your word on that one.
<swoody_> well, let's try this: sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<frank1_> same command not found
<swoody_> that's odd...
<haywire> swoody: for your notes...I dropped to a terminal window and typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and set gdm to my default thanks agn. <grin>  I'm "gone".
<swoody_> haywire: very nice! take care :)
<mattrug> Not sure how beginner-y this question is, but I am trying to find the source for sys_getpid to edit it; however, all the documentation I can find does place it in the place they say it is. Does anyone know where it is located in 2.6.31?
<swoody_> hello mattrug :)
<mattrug> Hey
<swoody_> I don't think I'm going to be much help with this one :/
<swoody_> hopefully someone else can happen along here who may know
<mattrug> :/ S'okay.
<mattrug> Thanks for trying, I guess!
<swoody_> have you tried asking in #ubuntu? Any responses there?
<swoody_> frank1_: I'm still looking into this by the way, that is a very odd error to have :/
<mattrug> Well, I figured I'd ask here first. :P I'll try #ubuntu next. Thanks.
<swoody_> mattrug: np :) Stay idling in here too incase someone does know
<mattrug> Thanks. Will do.
<swoody_> frank1_: try closing that terminal, and opening a new one. Maybe it's something simple like that ;)
<frank1_> did that for both commands
<swoody_> hmmm...
<frank1_> was all i could come up with on my end
<swoody_> :)
<swoody_> frank1_: try: which cp
<frank1_> type that into terminal?
<swoody_> did it give you an output?
<swoody_> yeah
<frank1_> /bin/cp
<swoody> lol, well this is fun :P
<swoody> lag-nation
<swoody> frank1_: ok, try the cp command again:
<swoody> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup
<duanedesign> mattrug: the newest kernel source i had on my computer is 2.6.30. I did a grep and came up with linux-2.6.30.6/kernel/timer.c ??
<mattrug> Okay.  I looked in timer.c and found something close, but it isn't quite what I'm looking for. Either that, or I'm just confused.
<frank1_> cp: cannot stat `/etc/fstab': No such file or directory
<swoody> I wonder if that move worked...
<swoody> frank1_: try:
<swoody> sudo cp /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<frank1_> command not found
<frank1_> wtf
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> what does it say exactly?
<swoody> beans: again?
<frank1_> beans: command not found
<swoody> this is odd. And you're entering the commands just as I type them? nothing before or after it?
<frank1_> nope just straight copy and paste
<swoody> that's odd :;/
<swoody> :/
<swoody> ok, try:
<swoody> sudo mv /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<frank1_> beans: command not found
<swoody> hmm...
<duanedesign> frank1_: does 'where mv' return anything
<swoody> duanedesign: do you mean 'which'?
<frank1_> No command 'where' found, did you mean:
<frank1_>  Command 'gwhere' from package 'gwhere' (universe)
<frank1_> where: command not found
<duanedesign> should get something like:
<duanedesign> mv: aliased to mv -i
<duanedesign> /bin/mv
<frank1_> which mv yields..... /bin/mv
<swoody> mine is same as frank1_ 's
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> which gets me
<duanedesign> mv: aliased to mv -i
<duanedesign> i must have an alias in my bashrc
<duanedesign> try:   /bin/mv /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab
<swoody> sudo?
<duanedesign> yeah if you need it
<duanedesign> which you probably will
<frank1_> no such file
<frank1_> sudo where
<frank1_> ???
<swoody> hmm.. well it' working :)
<swoody> now we have to figure out why it doesn't recognize your fstab...
<swoody> thanks duanedesign :)
<swoody> frank1_: output of:  ls /etc/fstab*
<frank1_> /etc/fstab  /etc/fstabbackup
<swoody> great :)
<swoody> now we're back in business :)
<swoody> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<frank1_> oh dear
<frank1_> that made things much more confusing on my screen lol
<swoody> and add the line: UUID=95FC-FFB3   /media/home    vfat          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<swoody> to the bottom of that file
<frank1_> and than? save?
<swoody> yup :)
<swoody> and you can close that for now
<frank1_> k
<swoody> now we need to create the mount point:
<swoody> sudo mkdir /media/home
<swoody> and mount your new drive:
<swoody> sudo mount -a
<frank1_> that first command did nothing
<swoody> good so far? :)
<swoody> well, it created a directory, it won't give any output
<frank1_> oh ok
<frank1_> [mntent]: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> can you post the output of: sudo blkid
<swoody> I only really need the line that starts " /dev/sdb1"
<frank1_> its not letting me copy and paste
<frank1_> unknown command when i try and paste
<frank1_> weird
<frank1_> /dev/sda1: UUID="8e535b4a-2ddf-4dc5-a948-ae78fb72d4d0" TYPE="ext3"
<frank1_> /dev/sda5: UUID="7ff50fe3-9120-4cb1-875f-162583fdaf57" TYPE="swap"
<frank1_> /dev/sdb1: LABEL="" UUID="95FC-FFB3" TYPE="vfat"
<swoody> hmm.. that is odd :/
<frank1_> yet i can paste the whole thing lol. ok
<swoody> lol
<swoody> ok, go back and let's edit the /etc/fstab file again:
<swoody> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<swoody> remove the line we added, and instead add this:
<swoody> /dev/sdb1   /media/home    vfat          nodev,nosuid       0       2
<swoody> now save it, close it, and run:
<swoody> sudo mount -a
<frank1_> k
<swoody> all good? No errors?
<frank1_> didnt say anything
<swoody> good :)
<swoody> no to copy over the info from your home to the new home:
<swoody> sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<swoody> not sure how long this will take :)
<swoody> 220GB may be a while ;)
<frank1_> rsync: chown "/media/home/./beans" failed: Operation not permitted (1)
<frank1_> oh god
<swoody> hmm...
<frank1_> how do i stop this
<swoody> stop what?
<frank1_> a million things scrolling through terminal and their all not permitted
<swoody> ctrl+C
<frank1_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/415354/
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> try this:
<swoody> sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home
<mattrug> Since I'm here, I might as well ask if anyone knows where the task_struct source is located. o:
<frank1_> looks much of the same
<swoody> frank1_: still same 'Operation not permitted'?
<frank1_> yea
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> try this:
<swoody> sudo /usr/bin/rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<frank1_> nada same issue
<frank1_> out of ideas yet?
<swoody> frank1_: working on it ;) Not familiar with rsync, but I don't want to try cp'ing all your data just yet
<frank1_> kk
<swoody> oh...
<swoody> this is a problem with the fat32 filesystem. It doesn't accept permissions :/
<swoody> hmm...
<frank1_> ok well what about ntfs. cant i just repartition
<swoody> ok, we're going to have to repartition your hdd again
<swoody> yeah, ntfs will work, but it's not as stable as ext3 or ext4. So it's your choice if you want Windows compatibility or stability more
<frank1_> stability
<swoody> well it does look like you 'might' be able to access ext3/ext4 from Windows afterall, let me see...
<swoody> ok, ext2 and ext3 are supported, but you will need to install an app in Windows to do it
<swoody> so let's unmount the drive:
<swoody> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<swoody> and open up gparted again, System>Admin>Gparted
<frank1_> umount: /media/home: device is busy.
<frank1_>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<frank1_>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<swoody> hmm...
<swoody> try:
<swoody> lsof -l | grep rsync
<swoody> any output?
<frank1_> no
<swoody> try the umount command again
<swoody> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<swoody> not sure what's keeping it busy here :/
<frank1_> isnt their some way to just force quit whatever actions going on
<swoody> frank1_: if we could find out what process(es) is keeping it busy
<swoody> is gparted open?
<frank1_> nope
<swoody> frank1_: here we go:
<swoody> fuser -m /dev/sdb1
<frank1_> k
<frank1_> nothing happened
<swoody> no output?
<swoody> try umounting one last time
<frank1_> sudo umount /dev/sdb1?
<swoody> yep :)
<swoody> and try:
<frank1_> asked for my password than nothing
<swoody> sudo umount /media/home
<swoody> ok, good it should be unmounted now :)
<swoody> don't know what was making it hang, but it must have ended
<swoody> now open gparted, and select '/dev/sdb' in the top-right
<frank1_> yea cuz media/home is not mounted
<frank1_> ok]
<swoody> and now right-click on the fat32 partition you made earlier, and format it to ext3
<swoody> then hit 'Apply' to let it run
<frank1_> running
<swoody> while we're waiting, let's go make a quick edit in your fstab file:
<swoody> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<swoody> in the line you added, change "vfat" to "ext3"
<swoody> then you can save, and exit
<frank1_> k
<swoody> is gparted done now, too?
<frank1_> nah thats still running
<swoody> haha, you have a big HDD :)
<frank1_> done
<swoody> great :)
<swoody> now to mount it again:
<swoody> sudo mount -a
<swoody> and finally to copy your data:
<frank1_> ok
<swoody> sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<frank1_> hmmm
<swoody> yeah?
<frank1_> nothing happened
<swoody> no output?
<frank1_> none from either command
<swoody> try:
<swoody> ls /media/home
<frank1_> i cant try anything.
<swoody> does it show anything?
<frank1_> nope
<frank1_> and if i cloose it says it will kill a process
<swoody> maybe working in the background? Are your disk activity lights on?
<frank1_> que?
<swoody> the light on your computer that flashes when your HDD is working. Should be close to your power light?
<frank1_> sure
<swoody> lol, do you know what I mean?
<frank1_> ill assume the second little light is what your refering to and in that case yes its flickering
<swoody> well that's good. Really fast and consistantly, or just kind of puttering every now and then?
<frank1_> really fast. almost solid
<swoody> try this:
<swoody> lsof | grep /media/home
<swoody> does it print output?
<frank1_> nah terminal is just sitting
<frank1_> beans@beans-desktop:~$ sudo mount -a
<frank1_> beans@beans-desktop:~$ sudo rsync -axS --exclude='/*/.gvfs' /home/. /media/home/.
<swoody> no, I meant that command^
<swoody> lsof | grep /media/home
<frank1_> theres no place to type it
<swoody> oh, try it in a new terminal if you don't have the prompt on your current terminal
<frank1_> yea no prompt
<frank1_> open another one and try that?
<swoody> yeah
<swoody> and that's a good sign that it didn't give you a prompt. Hopefully means it's working and not hung up ;)
<frank1_> nuffin
<swoody> hmm...
<frank1_> but i cant close that terminal eithr
<swoody> yeah, I would leave it for the time being. 220GB is quite a lot to transfer
<frank1_> and you think thats what its doing now>?
<swoody> hopefully ;)
<swoody> if your discs are spinning, and it says there's a command running in that terminal, chances are it's doing what we want it to
<frank1_> alright well im guessing 220gb is gunna be a while
<swoody> true, go watch some TV or something, and let me know when it finally gives you a prompt :)
<frank1_> yea the drives are doing something
<swoody> frank1_: also for future reference, I would bookmark this page: http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<frank1_> how often are you on here?
 * mattrug bashes his head over a rock.
<swoody> for when you do install Windows
 * swoody feels bad for mattrug 's rock :/
<swoody> frank1_: oh I'm here quite often :)
<swoody> I'll be here for a bit longer tonight still
<frank1_> well idk where your from but its 140 here in NY and im gunna guess all these gigs are gunna take a while
<mattrug> ): The rock started it.
<swoody> lol
<swoody> frank1_: I'm only an hour behind you, but it's your call :)
<swoody> frank1_: if you want to try and finish this when you have time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<frank1_> im gunna go shower and eat. ill check back b4 bed. if its done ill lettcha know. otherwise ill be back
<frank1_> oh ok
<swoody> we're all the way down at the copying point, and there's not much left to do once it's done copying
<mattrug> I'm trying to do some /dev work. Am I crazy that I can't figure out how to do a write to a char dev?
<frank1_> yea it looks like its copying
<frank1_> if i click the tb drive i have an exact copy of my home folder
<frank1_> though all the folders there have an X on them and a lock
<frank1_> and i dont have permission to access
<swoody> well not yet, we're copying as root here (sudo)
<swoody> so hopefully everything will get worked out :)
<swoody> mattrug: hmmm.. I'm not a dev by any stretch of the imagination ;)
<swoody> mattrug: have you tried #ubuntu-devel?
<mattrug> Nope. D:
<mattrug> I don't mean developer. :P
<mattrug> If that's what you think.
<swoody> oh, /dev.... it's getting late ;)
<mattrug> Besides, I mostly just have C questions, rather than ubuntu questions, I suppose. *shrug*
<frank1_> you think terminal will do something when this is done>?
<swoody> frank1_: should just return you to the prompt. Probably nothing exciting
<swoody> maybe a confirmation?
<frank1_> ill take that
<frank1_> wish something would show the status
<swoody> yeah, that would have been nice :/
<paultag_> Challah, ya'll
<swoody> hello paultag_ :)
<paultag_> heyya swoody
<paultag_> swoody, how goes?
<swoody> paultag_: good, good. Waiting for frank1_ 's copying to finish :)
<paultag_> :)
<swoody> paultag_: how's goes things with you?
<paultag_> I'm watching the Royal Tennenbaums and sitting with my new netbook
<swoody> very cool. Which netbook did you pick up?
<paultag_> swoody, HP Mini 110
<paultag_> Small WiFi problem, but it got resolved in the first hour
<swoody> ah, very cool. Didn't go for the Lemote YeeLoong?
<swoody> very nice :)
<paultag_> :)
<swoody> so is that going to be your main rig now?
<paultag_> Hell naws. :)
<paultag_> swoody, I can't do development on a single 1.6 GhZ atom
<paultag_> swoody, my main rig is 2x core 2 @ 3.37 GhZ + 8 GB RAM and a bitching video card
<swoody> very nice :)
<paultag_> :)
<LzrdKing> whats a good protocol to use for playing video files over a lan?  i'm using SMB now because it makes my windows client happy and ubuntu is ok as well, but is there something that would make ubuntu happier?
<leoquant> LzrdKing sorry i am not into gaming, maybe someone else here
<LzrdKing> video streaming isn't gaming :)
<nigelb> LzrdKing, I think smb is your best bet for now.  But checking to make sure :)
<LzrdKing> better than ftp, nfs, etc?
<LzrdKing> where are you checking?
<nigelb> old forum posts
<nigelb> I'm sure someone came into this problem earlier
<nigelb> LzrdKing, sorry, found none other which works out of the box with windows.  But probably someone else knows too :)
<LzrdKing> no no, it doesn;t have to work with windows
<LzrdKing> windows (if/when it gets used) can keep using SMB
<LzrdKing> but is there something better for ubuntu (the server is also running ubuntu)
<nigelb> LzrdKing, well, nfs is certainly faster, but I'm not sure how to set it up with windows
<nigelb> i.e. windows as client machines
<LzrdKing> don't have to set it up with windows
<LzrdKing> just linux
<nigelb> LzrdKing, take a look this forum post, that should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473136
<LzrdKing> as long as the same directory can be exported as both an NFS share and a SMB share
<LzrdKing> wow, this one post says he get 30-40MB with nfs but only 8-15MB with SMB
<nigelb> yup
<paultag> hey nhandler
<paultag> hey drubin
<drubin> paultag: hey
<paultag> drubin, I'mma gana P.M. you
<LzrdKing> would it be better to run jaunty or karmic as a server?
<drubin> LzrdKing: karmic
<phillw> LzrdKing: as the next LTS, Lucid, is due immently, I'd suggest hanging on for that one.
<drubin> LzrdKing: januty will be end of live before karmic will. also it is easier to upgrade to lucid which will be the next LTS release
<drubin> or install the beta and upgrade through to final release
<drubin> but would not recommend it for production just yet.
<drubin> phillw: I would never install lucid on a server in the first 2 weeks of it comming out
<phillw> depends how long you've been running the beta for ;-)
<phillw> if you want lts --> lts, then simply put on 8.04.4 and jump to 10.04 from it.
<phillw> 8.04.4 has been out a couple of months now, and has been tested for the leap to 10.04
<drubin> phillw: so has karmic
<hobgoblin> phillw: but in a real life test to upgrade drs had issues
<drubin> LzrdKing: the truth is on production or server stuff you have to test hings before upgrading or installing any thing mission critical
<LzrdKing> it's running jaunty now, so i should just leave it there?
<LzrdKing> its just a home server
<drubin> LzrdKing: I would upgrade to karmic.... and then when lucid is released I would upgrade too
<drubin> the reason is karmic will get more frequent updates/upgrades
<drubin> and Jaunty will be come end of line in like 6months
<LzrdKing> clean install or upgrade?
<hobgoblin> make sure you have good backups and upgrade would be my choice
<hobgoblin> though I clean installed lucid over hardy as I wanted ext4
<LzrdKing> does end of live for jaunty mean no more updates, ever?
<drubin> you can upgrade
<drubin> LzrdKing: yes
<LzrdKing> YAY!
<duanedesign> jo
<rathin2j> hi every one,
<rathin2j> i would like to ask one question which may appear strange or silly!!!
<rathin2j> i currently installed ubuntu 9.10 on my new HP box through WUBI,
<rathin2j> now the thing is that
<rathin2j> in my nautilus i dont see the partition in which i installed the ubuntu!!!
<pleia2> hmm, I'm not all that familiar with how wubi sees partitions (or not)
<rathin2j> during this i installed AWN DOCK,in that a FILE MANAGER shortcut is given,i installed that,in that i see my partition,now what to do???
<phillw> rathin2j: wubi installs ubuntu as a 'programme' under windows with a 'virtual file system'
<rathin2j> yes u r right it appears in "add/remove programme"list of win7
<phillw> rathin2j: if you want to anything more than just 'play' with ubuntu, I'd recomend setting it up as dual boot, this has two advantages: 1) you get a full ubuntu system 2) if your win area ever gets really hacked by viruses / nasties you can use the ubuntu partition to rescue your data & possibly heal it.
<drubin> phillw: you can technically do both those things with wubi
<rathin2j> "phillw"&"drubin" u both r rit,
<phillw> drubin: have you done that with wubi and win7 ? last i heard wubi and win7 were barely on speaking terms
<drubin> the pro's of using wubi is that you don't need to repartion you hard drives.. and it is very easy to uninstall, also using wubi isn't as fast because it is running on a windows formatted hard drive
<drubin> phillw: ;/ might be wrong with windows 7 but I know that it works with windows XP and Vista
<drubin> also windows 7 plays pretty well with ubuntu and dual boot stuff
<rathin2j> i ws previously having dual boot,but as DURBIN said it's difficult to uninstall
<phillw> drubin: indeed it does, but it's been reported as unhappy with win7
<rathin2j> and currently i m bit busy with studies
 * drubin hasn't exprienced that before
<rathin2j> so coldnt handle all that reformatting stuff
<phillw> rathin2j: there is no problem uninstalling, ask win7 to make 10 GB area free (win7 has a tool to do that) no repartioning required.
<rathin2j> ya,in fact i had already repartitioned 15GB
<rathin2j> for it
<phillw> leave the area free (un formatted) ensure you can boot win7 then just tell ubuntu to install into the free area, it will just get on and do it for you. We stopped using gparted for these things at Vista
<rathin2j> but i bcame a bit LAZY about uninstalling and main thing was that my PC was new so didnt wanted to MESS wit it :)
<rathin2j> bt i think u people r right
<rathin2j> i will install the OLD WAY ;)
<drubin> phillw: what is wrong with gparted? and why did we stop using it
<rathin2j> perhaps coz it is currently hving bug
<rathin2j> in repartitioning NTFS
<rathin2j> m i right?
<phillw> drubin: there were problems reported whereby win screamed like a scalded pig. nothing to do with ntfs, as it works perfectly with XP, it's just win not being able to cope with it would kick in chkdsk etc and get all confused
<phillw> @ rathin2j re ntfs
<rathin2j> sorry i dnt understand what u r saying??? can u repeat it??
<rathin2j> measn by " re ntfs"
<rathin2j> :(
<rathin2j> :-[
<phillw> win xp uses ntfs, and gparted gets on fine with it, ntfs is the 'new' version of FAT - just as we joke that ntsc colour scheme in USA is Never Twice Same Colour, so it seems that MS did that to ntfs, and made it Never Twice the File System, but that is just a bit of a joke. What is more important is that after Vista, you should use the inbuilt file shrinking system and not gparted
<phillw> I don't have a real easy win7 one to hand, but the rules are the same for this one --> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm?page=2
<phillw> apcmag are good with their stuff, as they have screen shots and the instructions work.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-17
<phillw> rathin2j: I'm looking for a ubuntu doc on the installation, brb
<rathin2j> Oh!! thanks4 the info
<rathin2j> ya u can use HANDBOOK for that
<phillw> all i see, is that you *must* use win7 to shrink the area, or else it all goes horribly wrong, I don't have win7 so can only inform you that I have not seen a set of instructions to use gparted, and many to say not to use it.
<phillw> I have vista, which was the 1st one to change from using gparted.
<rathin2j> ya i wont
<rathin2j> but i generally use acronics
<rathin2j> disk director suit
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot!
<rathin2j> it's marvelous
<rathin2j> software
<phillw> if i have access, i will use the win stuff to do win stuff, it stops the system screaming, spitting out the dummy etc.
<phillw> if i need to get deep and nasty, I'll just get the surgeons knife out, cut out the the bits I need and let the rest go to the wonderful place of heaven called 'un-allocated' :-D
<rathin2j> ha..ha..ha..:P
<phillw> rathin2j: I do use general anaesthetic, the win system is not actually booted up. I may not like Win, that does not mean I am a cruel person ;-)  Heck, I still like XP and support it, it was the best OS they brought out since win98, which is still going well. I've just not really got the inclination to try Win7 with having 10.04 flavours to play with. So many variants, so much choice, so little money to pay :-D
<phillw> rathin2j: I'm not sure if I am allowed to post this one, but it is just a real quick guide to the *buntu family, I hope it is of use while you make your mind up --> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=52
<rathin2j> phillw: ya,u r right,and thats why i m currently running hacked win 7 ;)
<phillw> rathin2j: I do not like hacked s/ware. 1) it is illegal  2) there is better stuff there for free
<rathin2j> ya  i know it's illegal but i couldnt resist
<rathin2j> and on the same time FUNDING was a prbm :'(
<phillw> so, your win7 will be full of trojans... yipee, i hope you and your computer helping the bot-net system helps you sleep easy at night, while I receive spam >:o
<rathin2j> no,
<rathin2j> i can guaranty that it's without trojans
<phillw> ubuntu is free, as in completely free. you can do skool work in the required formats, you can draw, design, etc. all for free - why be a criminal ? I just don't get it ?
<rathin2j> and r u working with security or something? ;)
<phillw> rathin2j: as you have not examined every line of  code, that is something you cannot do
<rathin2j> ya i m a intermediate user,no doubt
<rathin2j> hey dont think that i m supporting WIN or hacking \,i m just discussing
<rathin2j> HEALTHLY :)
<rathin2j> phillw: hey,every thing OK?
<phillw> no rathin2j, i have about a zero tolerance of such things, so "every thing OK?" = NO
<rathin2j> phillw:i m really sorry :'(
<phillw> before i receive an infraction, i will leave and get on with some other stuff.
<rathin2j> i didnt wanted2 hurt u
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57
<rathin2j> hey,hey no man i m currently on UBUNTU
<rathin2j> phillw: OH!! i c !! u r a ADMIN
<rathin2j> !!
<phillw> on my site yes, on here, no I am just a member who has signed the CoC
<phillw> that is my baby forum
<rathin2j> phillw:sorry SIR,bt hough i hv to keep WIN bcoz it's a FAMILY PC thats why i keep other wise i m the last person to keep windows=-O
<rathin2j> phillw: other wise i m  i m a full HEARTED open source supporter
<rathin2j> :'(
<Raidsong> how many here use a PC?
<pedro3005> +1
<phillw> rathin2j: there is no need to keep win on a family PC, the ubuntu family can do all of that, skool work etc for free, there is no need to have pirated software. That is a common mis-conception.
<pedro3005> misconception*
<Raidsong> phillw, older folks are unable to make the change from windows to linux
<Raidsong> *as a general rule
<pedro3005> phillw, some times there is a real need for windows and proprietary software
<rathin2j> but my mom dad r stuborn MS OFFICE users :( thats why
<Raidsong> rathin2j, and that will never change so dont try and force it
<pedro3005> it is a fact that not all proprietary software is replaceable with open source. sometimes the quality is beyond inferior and other times it is simply non-existent, or much too complicated, unreliable
<rathin2j> raidsong: no man,i m a full hearted linux user
<phillw> Raidsong: I dunno, my mum is 75 and loves it ... no waiting 5 minutes while it boots the anti-virus / malware and does scans "When you get to this age, 5 minutes is quite important" :-)
<Raidsong> rathin2j, but your parents are not linux users
<rathin2j> NO
<rathin2j> thats the prbm :(
<Raidsong> phillw, thats why i say *as a general rule
<rathin2j> means
<rathin2j> they say "v use windows at work,so will prefere windows"
<rathin2j> c??
<rathin2j> thats the case
<Raidsong> rathin2j, there is a good chance it wont change you can try putting OO on the windows machine
<rathin2j> otherwise i would b last person to keep windows on my PC
<phillw> as a general rule, all they want is browser and for the youngsters some way of doing their homework in a word processor etc.
<Raidsong> that is compatible with windows office
<rathin2j> it can also b done with OPENOFFICE
<Raidsong> thats OO like i said
<rathin2j> OH!! i c??! i didnt got that
<phillw> for documents, you do not need all of OO, lubuntu uses AbiWord which can 'talk' MS language, there are so many choices
<Raidsong> i prefer OO since it does much more then abiword
<pedro3005> these can "kind of" talk MS language
<pedro3005> it is not perfect, of course
<pedro3005> I've been idealist as you guys, but I've gotten more realistic
<Raidsong> pedro3005, same here
<Raidsong> and phillw i suggested OO because it has both windows and linux installs
<pedro3005> Raidsong, open source is really good, but it isn't perfect yet. it is not always the answer, and it doesn't work for everyone. it is not indubitably superior to other choices
<rathin2j> raidsong:u r RIGHT
<Raidsong> pedro3005, i agree but it he wants any shot at all of transitioning his parents to linux through OO is the best way
<pedro3005> Raidsong, I think he shouldn't even attemp
<Raidsong> if i had the option i would use Microsoft Word 2007 home and student like i used to
<pedro3005> attempt to do so*
<Raidsong> its such a nice word processor
<Raidsong> pedro3005, mine is not a place to question his action but to assist him in the attempt he feels is best
<phillw> Raidsong: OOo is best for for both systems,
<rathin2j> ok guys bye,it's SLEEPING TIME....GOOD NIGHT :-*
<pedro3005> I use Open Office and it works, but I've used MS Word and it also works... my use is not extensive enough to note a substantial difference
<Raidsong> night Raidsong
<Raidsong> err rathin2j
<phillw> Raidsong: MSWord2007 gets a platinum rating for WINE, btw
<rathin2j> ;-)
<Raidsong> phillw, wine is not the answer for everything
<rathin2j> bye bye...
<phillw> cyas rathin2j
<rathin2j> thanks....
<phillw> (00:45:03) Raidsong: if i had the option i would use Microsoft Word 2007 home and student like i used to ???? and I suggest WINE ?? - confused, okay, so it does not take much ;-)
<Raidsong> i duel boot a lot of the time
<Raidsong> phillw, linux doesnt handle flash the way i would like and i often require windows for that function
<phillw> Raidsong: as I am interested in the accessibility, I am afraid on my list of things to learn about web-design, Flash is pretty low down; I have to learn all about ensuring rule508 compliance before I get that far, although I do believe it is possible (Else why would they be putting a 'machine' up on you tube to stop a class action ;-)  )
<phillw> Raidsong: I'm just moving some stuff around, I am lurking :-0
<Raidsong> phillw, not all flash works on linux many multi player flash games dont work
<Raidsong> phillw, actually i cant think of any that work with linux
<phillw> Raidsong: well, i find club penguin works very well, but they only have about 500 servers and 200,000 members .. I guess it breaks when you have more
<Raidsong> phillw, club penguin looks like a neopets type game
<Raidsong> this computer is incredably old so i dare not try to play it
<man0riaX> Heya
<zeroseven0183> What's up, man0riaX?
<man0riaX> zeroseven0183: I'm trying to prune my Bonsai :D
<zeroseven0183> Wow! That's good. You like plants?
<man0riaX> I like them, yes. I'm trying not to kill them, though. :D
<man0riaX> Afk lunch
 * levone_Ubuntu is away: I'm busy
<nigelbabu> !away > levone_Ubuntu
<nigelbabu> !away | levone_Ubuntu
<Votebot> levone_Ubuntu: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<AJH101> Hello I am planning to back up my home folder before a fresh install of lucid but have a qn about how to do this please
<Akos> hi AJH101
<Akos> AJH101: you just need to copy the folder to a safe location, especially the folders beginning with ., usually these hold the settings for various applications, and of course the other folders, which hold your personal folders (:
<AJH101> Akos: do i install lucid and then just copy and paste the home directory?
<Akos> AJH101: yes, that should be fine, of course some settings might not apply because of new features
<AJH101> Akos: or should I imstall all software first?
<Akos> AJH101: well in the home folder only the settings are stored, not the software, so yes, you should install the software then copy their settings over
<AJH101> ok thanks
<Guegs> Well, I just installed Ubuntu using the .exe. I will be back in a few seconds with any problems I have. :)
<jfoozie420> hello
<pedro3005> hello
<jfoozie420> ey how do i bookmark this chatroom??
<pedro3005> what client are you using?
<jfoozie420> smuxi
<jfoozie420> is there one that you would recommend?
<pedro3005> I use xchat and like it
<jfoozie420> for sure ill check it out
<jfoozie420> go it, its looking like an actual aim lol
<jfoozie420> ey one thing tell me how to start with basic installations from certain directories
<jfoozie420> i know they have those different file extensions, but im having problems when i download i open it up usually and think its like windows
<jfoozie420> my mind set is completely wrong
<pedro3005> jfoozie420, what do you want to install?
<phillw> pidgin is okay for basic IRC, AIM, Yahoo!, MSN etc.
<jfoozie420> like any basic file, i know they have a load of file extensions
<jfoozie420> lets start with .tar.gz
<jfoozie420> how do i simply just do a quick extract then an install in the terminal?
<phillw> jfoozie420: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<pedro3005> jfoozie420, most programs you need will be available through Applications > Software Center, have you seen that?
<jfoozie420> 9.10
<jfoozie420> yeah i usually just do the quick sudo install, but when i download packages that arent on synaptic i have a pain of a trouble
<phillw> +1 to pedro3005, you do not need to bother with tar.gz etc, just go there and tell it to install it for you.
<jfoozie420> how do i just tell it to install it for you? permissions then allow as executable?
<pedro3005> jfoozie420, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<phillw> jfoozie420: nope, just click install, it will ask for your password & get on with it.
<pedro3005> only do that when absolutely necessary
<pedro3005> jfoozie420, what phillw said is on the Software Center.. but if you need to compile something that isn't there, you'd follow that link
<jfoozie420> thank you kind sirs, i know its simply a blunt question im just trying to keep my basic knowledge to just a little level higher than what it is
<jfoozie420> so if i might have a dumb question, just slap me with your digital pimp hand
<pedro3005> we're here for dumb questions :D
<phillw> jfoozie420: there are no dumb questions, just people too dumb to ask
<jfoozie420> ill do it that way then
<jfoozie420> its actually people too stubborn to ask these questions, i started ubuntu a couple years ago with no knowledge of things whatsoever and gave up on it
<jfoozie420> but i came back, and you guys have been hell of a help
<jfoozie420> thank you guys for sharing the knowledge lol
<phillw> jfoozie420: have a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHBDd0GGWEY
<jfoozie420> kk ill be on that
<phillw> if a picture paints a thousand words, a short video clip paints millions :-)
<jfoozie420> guess like i have to have a need for software sources
<jfoozie420> thanks for that heads up phill
<phillw> yw, that's what the people on here are for :-)  Hope it explains things for you.
<jfoozie420> alright give me a little basic terminal excercise, how do i move a certain file from a directory. Like new file.txt from desktop to home documents
<phillw> jfoozie420: there is a free e-book on stuff like that, give me a mo to get the link up.
<jfoozie420> fosho
<phillw> jfoozie420: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065
<phillw> jfoozie420: a good place to book mark is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326 that is the forum equivalent to this IRC channel
<jfoozie420> thanks brotha im on it as we speak
<jfoozie420> its funny how theres so many different ubuntu derivatives
<robbmunson> jfoozie420, and equally as funny as there are more Debian derivatives....
<phillw> robbmunson: at my last count there were these http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=52  But that's only at my last count :-D
<pedro3005> phillw, official, yes
<pedro3005> unofficial, thousands more
<robbmunson> pedro3005, debian is the most "hacked at" distro ever....
<pedro3005> robbmunson, ubuntu is technically a derivative of debian
<robbmunson> pedro3005, im completely aware ;)
<pedro3005> robbmunson, figured you would be
<robbmunson> im thinking about going back to a debian install...but that was no fun, I hated it being so darn stable, I purposely poked holes.....
<phillw> pedro3005: I have enough problems keeping up with *buntu, have a look at http://distrowatch.com/  for many more :-D
<jfoozie420> robbmunson: yeah i realize that lol
<phillw> robbmunson: , join the *buntu dev systems, we have gr8 fun :-)
<robbmunson> phillw, im a tester =)
<phillw> robbmunson: which *buntu ones are you playing with ?
<robbmunson> well, im not on *buntu right now...but I did massive work to Hardy...
<pedro3005> phillw, I thought Lubuntu wasn't official
<robbmunson> pedro3005, its not
<phillw> robbmunson: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377 is getting a bit boring, as we approach RC but Meerkat will start by the end of April
<pedro3005> why, if Lubuntu is, aren't all other unofficial Ubuntu versions on the list?
<phillw> pedro3005: oops, I'll update that post, it is noted here http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=65!
<phillw> pedro3005: for the reason stated on the wiki page, that being it is aiming for official adoption
 * robbmunson tried lxde on another distro...its nice.
<phillw> robbmunson: Pm okay ?
<robbmunson> sure
<jfoozie420> hello peace
<peace> hi jfoozie
<peace> i just recently install ubuntu on my laptop
<jfoozie420> put up any questions here there should be someone that'll give you the info you want
<peace> to learn it more and more
<peace> thanks
<peace> hi frank1
<peace> thanks
<peace> man
<phillw> peace: what would like to learn ?
<peace> i'm from irelan
<peace> anyway
<peace> anybody from ireland dublin
<peace> hi phillw
<peace> how to install a ubuntu server on ubuntu
<phillw> hiyas peace, I'd suggest starting at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1052065
<peace> i know a bit about vmware
<peace> ok
<peace> phill
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-18
<peace> thanks guys i go and get some info there
<phillw> for the commands you generally need, if you are already competent in those, I can get you more instructions. Do you want just a server, orto put a server onto a desktop system ?
<peace> anyway i seen something going on my ubuntu here
<peace> when i go to youtube i don't have sound
<peace> is something missing
<peace> i want to learn linux comand and do the RHCE OR Ubuntu certify
<peace> i have a server for redhat i did setup with a friends help
<peace> but i like to start one from scrach on a vmware or alternative
<peace> to just practics
<peace> any sugestions how it's done or how to ??
<peace> i was using windows 7  and fedora server on an old hp laptop
<peace> i did host a website as well
<robbmunson> hmm.....nhandler, if you are here.....
<nhandler> Hey robbmunson
<peace> but i like to get my hand dirty on doing things and get info
<peace> phillw
<peace> r you there
<phillw> peace: yeah
<peace> did you understand what i's saying
<phillw> pop on standard ubuntu desktop then do this ....
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4
<phillw> soz for links to my notes, they're just easier for me to refer to
<peace> yeah that great but that all done on my laptop
<peace> the only problem on this is my dns
<peace> how to check if my dns is working properly
<phillw> peace: idk, i run lamp on my lappy dns stuff i leave to my net provider and the domains I have bought.
<peace> ok
<peace> ok
<peace> phillw can you guide me in a way
<peace> let say i no nothing on ubuntu server instalation and configuration
<phillw> peace: I've had my laptop setup as a live system, it handled the tests okay.
<peace> what should i do after installing a base system
<peace> let say i do the exams witch way to start better
<phillw> peace: nor did (or do) I ;-) Are you wanting to learn about it  ?
<peace> yeah
<peace> i want to learn it in standard way
<peace> you install base server and configure it from start to finish
<peace> install lamp
<peace> install ftp
<peace> install dns
<peace> configure lamp
<phillw> peace: my advice would be to put ubuntu Desktop on your system, then add LAMP. That way you will have access to the help of GUI
<peace> ok i have it install
<peace> then
<peace> how  do i get help of gi
<peace> gui
<phillw> peace: do lamp via http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4
<phillw> the GUI will enable you to use phpmyadmin for any MySQL stuff as you learn, puts on the Apache server etc.
<peace> yeah phillw you r right
<peace> but what i wanted is how to build servers configure services on ubuntu
<peace> for the moment as i like to do the exams for system adminitrator
<peace> ok  guys
<peace> good night
<phillw> peace: for servers, if you really want to know about them, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339  and read the stickies, it will take some time to read the one from bodhi :-)
<robbmunson> bodhi likes to be in depth
<robbmunson> be back in a few
<peace> see you arround phillw thanks
<peace> thanks budy
<peace> that's cool info for me
<peace> i have  few days of reading from
<peace> now
<peace> so see you after
<peace> tkare
<peace> i will miss you guzs
<peace> guys
<peace> i leanr and share here
<peace> see you all goodnight god bless
<robbmunson> phillw, I was "ragging" on you about your forum earlier...but wow bud, thats a lot of stuff you managed to do, bravo...
<phillw> robbmunson: and before any asks again, my logo has been okayed by the copy-right / trade mark team at Canonical ;-)
<haywire> Who might like to try helping me with printing to a shared printer on a windoze (Vista) machine?
<pedro3005> haywire, the printer is connected to windows?
<haywire> yes.
<haywire> I tried Samba in xubuntu 9.10, and
<haywire> it found the printer, (by name) but when I attempt to print to it from xubuntu, everything gets hung in the print spooler on the host machine.
<Shadowmancer21> hey all
<Shadowmancer21> need some help reinstalling grub
<Shadowmancer21> I followed this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows though the issues is because ubuntu is installed on a partition
<Shadowmancer21> it doesn't like me trying to reinstall ubuntu
<Shadowmancer21> hmmm ... and i think i just realized the issue >.<
<Shadowmancer> alright
<Shadowmancer> so i'm back
<Shadowmancer> and i was wrong :(
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, what's up?
<Shadowmancer> oh
<Shadowmancer> sorry
<Shadowmancer> i just recently had to do a fresh install of win 7
<Shadowmancer> as per expected mbr was overwritten
<Shadowmancer> so i had to reinstall grub
<pedro3005> ok
<pedro3005> and?
<Shadowmancer> catch can only do it from command line (ubuntu live cd can't run my video card for some reason and i don't know the edits to xorg.conf to get it to work)
<Shadowmancer> so no real problem with that
<Shadowmancer> so i found this on the ubuntu help thing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows and tried to follow it
<Shadowmancer> i'm using 9.10
<Shadowmancer> so i'm using grub 2
<Shadowmancer> hopefully
<Shadowmancer> anyways
<Shadowmancer> so i followed the instructions and it complained a) it couldn't find a core.img file and b) its a partition not a hdd
<Shadowmancer21>  sorry
<Shadowmancer21> lost connection
<Shadowmancer21> so yeah thats my issue
<Shadowmancer21> i can't figure out where the files are meant to be
<Shadowmancer21> i've tried auto supergrub disk
<Shadowmancer21> that doesn't work
<Shadowmancer21> and i'm out of ideas since i don't know much about how to set up grub
<Shadowmancer21> hmmm any clues?
<Shadowmancer> hmmm
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, oh sorry
<Shadowmancer> its alright
<Shadowmancer> i am just out of ideas
<Shadowmancer> i don't want to go grub-install /dev/sda1
<Shadowmancer> because i don't know if it'll map ubuntu and everything properly
<Shadowmancer> i don't know the default behaviour
<Shadowmancer> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but it doesn't mention what to do in the case of ubuntu being on a partition
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, what exactly did you try?
<Shadowmancer> mounted my ubuntu os
<Shadowmancer> then did
<Shadowmancer> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sdb5
<Shadowmancer> i had to create ubuntu since i only have access to terminal
<Shadowmancer> and sdb5 is the petition of my ubuntu partition
<krhahn> I am having a hard time installing the driver for a broadcom wireless card.  I have looked at a lot of different how-tos with no luck.  Any advice?
<Shadowmancer> most broadcom cards i've found auto detect and it offers to get the restricted drivers
<Shadowmancer> doesn't it do that for you?
<krhahn> no
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, I think /media/ubuntu should be equal to /dev/sdb5/boot and not the root directory
<pedro3005> fix that
<Shadowmancer> how do you mean?
<Shadowmancer> do you mean i should go
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, how did you mount /media/ubuntu?
<krhahn> when I go to sys>admin>hrdwr drvr i get a message that says the driver could not be installed
<Shadowmancer> sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/ubuntu
<pedro3005> krhahn, which device is it?
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, do this:
<pedro3005> sudo umount /media/ubuntu
<pedro3005> sudo mount /dev/sdb5/boot /media/ubuntu
<pedro3005> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sdb5
<krhahn> sudo unmount get a command not found
<pedro3005> krhahn, it's "umount" and it wasn't directed at you :p
<krhahn> oh
<krhahn> okay
<pedro3005> I asked which device you are trying to install
<Shadowmancer> lol it can't find core.img
<Shadowmancer> thats another error message i mentioned further up
<krhahn> sorry... device is BCM4311 802.11b/g
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, my bad
<pedro3005> let's try this
<pedro3005> sudo umount /media/ubuntu
<pedro3005> sudo mount /dev/sdb5/boot/grub /media/ubuntu
<pedro3005> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/ubuntu /dev/sdb5
<Shadowmancer> core.img isn't in there, i checked
<Shadowmancer> :P
<pedro3005> it is here o.O
<Shadowmancer> yeah i am confused as well
<Shadowmancer> i got a ton of .mod files in there
<pedro3005> me too
<Shadowmancer> i can't check right now but its from memory
<Shadowmancer> i was looking for core.img since if thats all grub was crying about i would give baby its bottle
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, try
<pedro3005> ls /dev/sdb5/boot/grub | grep img
<Shadowmancer> wouldn't ls *.img do the same thing?
<jfoozie420> lol, i realize when im using firewire, windows has a super huge lag on it
<jfoozie420> when i transfered a 5 gig file from one drive to the next it works like a dream on ubuntu
<pedro3005> Shadowmancer, well, yeah, but I fail :/
<Shadowmancer> yeah didn't find it when i tried that :P
<krhahn> pedro3005, not sure if you saw this...  Not trying to be  a pain but thought i would re-send
<krhahn>  device is BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<pedro3005> krhahn, oh sorry; i'll look
<pedro3005> krhahn, your device is supported. try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<krhahn> thanks...  I'll take a look
<krhahn> pedro3005, i don't know if this matters but when I run sudo apt-get update i get a few error when loading the headers
<krhahn> Also,
<krhahn> I ran through the steps on this link and still not able to actuvate the sta driver
<pedro3005> krhahn, what errors?
<krhahn> there are some that reference not being able to access the cd...  that makes sense because there is no cd in the drive
<krhahn> but
<krhahn> the first error is
<krhahn> W: GPG error :http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic release: the following signatures could not be verified becuase the public key is not available.
<pedro3005> krhahn, what exactly did you do?
<krhahn> lol...  I did the following
<krhahn> sudo apt-get update
<krhahn> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<krhahn> then tried to activate the sta driver in the sys>adm> hrdwr drvr
<krhahn> that's all i could see on the guide that seemed relevant to my problem
<krhahn> Kinda new to this
<pedro3005> krhahn, paste everything update returns
<pedro3005> !paste | krhahn
<Votebot> krhahn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krhahn> done
<pedro3005> krhahn, give us the link
<krhahn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416436/
<pedro3005> krhahn, can you do the same for "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<krhahn> i get a No such file or directory
<pedro3005> krhahn, are you sure you typed it correctly? copy & paste
<frank1> someone please help!! swoody was helping me the other night but was only able to do half the work. now my system wont boot
<krhahn> i'm wokring on two machines...  I could get the file from the file manager it's pasted on http://paste.ubuntu.com/416439/
<pedro3005> krhahn, comment the first line
<pedro3005> save
<pedro3005> run
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get update
<krhahn> sorry...  How do i place a comment
<pedro3005> krhahn, put a # at the beginning of the line
<krhahn> thanks...  just the first line? do i have to break the comment anywhere?
<robbmunson> krhahn, no, just put a #
<krhahn> it won't let me save changes to the file when I open with gedit
<robbmunson> # is a single line comment, commonly used in programming, and understood by many programs as such...
<robbmunson> krhahn, gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<robbmunson> then try again :)
<robbmunson> ^ this should be run in a terminal
<robbmunson> !terminal
<Votebot> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<robbmunson> be back in a few...pedro if you wanna slide back in be my guest, im bouncing back and forth.
<krhahn> I can't get the sources.file to open with administrative privileges. Is there something I am missing?  I have typed: gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal and it runs for a couple of seconds then...  nothing
<pedro3005> krhahn, it's gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pedro3005> don't forget the gedit
<krhahn> oh...  that wan't in the message originally...  thanks
<pedro3005> bad robbmunson :p
<krhahn> lol
<robbmunson> frigggggggg
<robbmunson> pedro3005, I owe you one man!
<pedro3005> robbmunson, no worries :)
 * robbmunson was kinda rushed to go do something :)
<krhahn> thanks you both for all of your help... fingers crossed
<pedro3005> robbmunson, now write it a hundred times by sun rise or I'll have your balls cut off :P
<robbmunson> pedro3005, .......
<pedro3005> robbmunson, oh come on, it's monty python!
<frank1> actually i think you should make him bring you a shrubbery
<robbmunson> well, at least my command wouldnt have killed your system krhahn...thats the good part about my mess up, bad thing is...I knew better, I used to be one of those guys ^
<frank1> anyone think they can fix someone elses wrongdoings?
<robbmunson> frank1, hmm....guidance wise or what?
<frank1> lol
<frank1> nah technical computer stuff thats over my head
<frank1> way over my head
<krhahn> pedro3005 and robbmunson: still no go...
<krhahn> wait...  typo
<krhahn> No...  Still getting the same GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic release
<robbmunson> krhahn, what was the EXACT error again?
<pedro3005> krhahn, paste the file again
<pedro3005> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pedro3005> robbmunson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/416436/
 * robbmunson is really getting annoyed at not being able to solve this.....
<krhahn> pase.ubuntu.com/416450
<krhahn> paste.ubuntu.com/416450
<krhahn> I have been working on this for three days so i know how you feel
<pedro3005> krhahn, and the output of "sudo apt-get update"?
<krhahn> paste.ubuntu.com/416451/
<pedro3005> krhahn, it's bcmwl-kernel-source
<pedro3005> you misspelled it
<krhahn1> okay
<krhahn1> I just logged into this this chat on the computer in question so i can copy and paste
<krhahn1> I wil ltry again
<krhahn1> do i need to re-boot for any changes to take effect?
<pedro3005> krhahn, probably not
<robbmunson> krhahn, probably not but it would not hurt.
<pedro3005> well, if it is WIFI, perhaps
<pedro3005> "Note: A computer restart may be required before using the wifi card. "
<krhahn1> okay...  let me try that
<robbmunson> The veteran still knows a thing or two?
<krhahn1> Hi guys:
<robbmunson> krhahn, did it work?
<krhahn1> I re-booted and I still can not get the drivers to install
<pedro3005> krhahn, means you can't find it at the hardware drivers?
<krhahn1> I see the driver but it won't load
<pedro3005> krhahn, try this
<pedro3005> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<krhahn1> did that before...  says "already newest version"
<krhahn1> would you like to see a screen shot of the error message I am getting?
<krhahn1> hello?
<pedro3005> krhahn, sorry
<pedro3005> no, no need for a screen shot
<pedro3005> krhahn, and you are sure it is not working?
<krhahn1> yes...  when i click on the network in the task bar (upper right) it shows the wireless connection but says disabled
<krhahn1> sorry
<krhahn1> disconnected
<pedro3005> krhahn, what's the output of iwconfig?
<robbmunson> "no wireless extensions." means we have some minor issues...just a little hint....
<krhahn1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/416460/  yes...  no wireless extensions
 * robbmunson is using a computer without wireless...and thats a true statement for me because I dont need it...
<robbmunson> but, obviously you do.
<krhahn1> i do
<krhahn1> unfortunately
<robbmunson> krhahn, not a problem though!
<krhahn1> okay
<robbmunson> can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig" for us?
<robbmunson> (without anything behind it)
<krhahn1> i did http://paste.ubuntu.com/416460/
<krhahn1> what do you mean by nothing behind it?
 * robbmunson is sorry...man I need sleep :P
<krhahn1> okay... me too
<robbmunson> krhahn, nevermind you did just that for it ;)
<krhahn1> do you think we are close?
<robbmunson> we are so close I can smell it and it smells like bacon (a bit of a linux joke)
<krhahn1> I like bacon!
<krhahn1> be right back
 * robbmunson has a confession to make....
 * robbmunson is reading the man pages...and im officially lost
<pedro3005> sorry to leave you, but I'm craving some sleep
<krhahn1> Should I try to pick this back up tomorrow?
<pedro3005> krhahn, I wish you good luck; be back on tomorrow if you need
<robbmunson> krhahn, im gonna go dig some stuff up...im not gonna leave it till I get it right man...I dont leave things half finished ;)
<krhahn1> thanks pedro3005
<pedro3005> robbmunson, I can take a hint
<pedro3005> :P
<krhahn1> thanks  robbmunson
<krhahn1> pedro3005 i'm tired too so feel free to go if you need to.  I appreciate all of your help!
<robbmunson> krhahn, sure bud...since you at least have 1 computer with internet...
<krhahn1> okay...  Is there a time that is good to log in?
<krhahn1> Like after 6:00 eastern?
<krhahn1> US
<krhahn1> PM
<robbmunson> krhahn, any of us can help you at any time bud...i mean I am so sporadic in my logins that I may not even log in tomorrow (I will try like heck to though, I have a birthday party to attend)
<krhahn1> Okay...  Thanks for your help.  Is there something i should say when I ask for help so I don't waste a lot of someone's time re-hashing what we did tonight?
<krhahn1> Is there a log I can refer someone too?
<robbmunson> krhahn, you might have to re-establish to them our talks, tell them that you are having wireless network issues trying to connect to your own network.
<krhahn1> thanks...  Will do.
<krhahn1> Good night
<robbmunson> tell them its wlan0 that you need the command to point to.. (I would have it right off..but im exhausted)
<nomnex> help with Jabber accounts on empathy
<nomnex> Can I have a Google account, can I connect Jabber accounts with it on empathy? how
<nomnex> nobody uses empathy around here?
<Akos> nomnex: i do. And what do you mean by connecting jabber accounts?
<hobgoblin> morning - anyone in here that uses opera?
<nomnex> Akos, still there? Empathy here, with a gmail talk account (my gmail account), I have received a Jabber id "Jocker", a friend to contact, can I go through? and how?
<C-Ray> Hello
<C-Ray> Please my open office is not checking for spelling and Grammar mistakes anymore
<C-Ray> am using ubuntu 9.10\
<C-Ray> and open office 3.2 [updated today]
<C-Ray> any ideas?
<aagb> hi
<aagb> super n00b question here,  how to i scan for appropriate details to setup wireless.  i checked forums but i need some more help, thanks.
<aagb> ?
<C-Ray> I think no one is here man
<C-Ray> maybe I can help
<aagb> oh right
<aagb> only got unbuntu today trying to set up wireless on it
<C-Ray> you want to setup wireless
<aagb> apparently i can get SSID and BSSID off the router?  would be better if i knew how to scan tho
<C-Ray> do you see this kind of icon on your menu that says wireless connection
<aagb> ?
<aagb> dont thin kso
<C-Ray> preferences -> netwrok connections
<C-Ray> go theer
<aagb> i have network connections window open and thought add new connection there
<aagb> lol, yeh thats where i am
<aagb> oh hold on 1 sec
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: can you check a couple of things for the spelling - Format - Character - Language
<aagb> yep, definetly, thats where i am
<C-Ray> yeah am checking those now in forums
<aagb> so i  know the SSID thats easy
<C-Ray> I started with the format thing
<C-Ray> yeah aagb
<C-Ray> good
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: also - Tools - Options - Language Settings - Writing Aids
<C-Ray> so go to the wireless tab
<aagb> done.
<C-Ray> well I am there but I can't change anything with it
<aagb> mode=ad hoc?
<C-Ray> it says ignore all
<C-Ray> while am not able to remove the tick
<C-Ray> yeach click add aagb
<C-Ray> well for the mode it depends
<C-Ray> what do you have?
<aagb> wireless ADSL thru a LAN
<C-Ray> leave it as it is then, go for the rest of the settings and give it a shoot
<C-Ray> don't place sicurity first
<aagb> ?
<C-Ray> try it without security
<aagb> how do i get the BSSID ?
<C-Ray> I mean leave it to default
<aagb> yeh, i leaving on default now
<C-Ray> bssid leave it empty at the moment
<aagb> so just enter the SSID and try connect like that, it will search for connection?
<C-Ray> am not sure, but try
<C-Ray> am not an expert here, just an end-user
<aagb> how do i connect then?
<C-Ray> when you add the connection
<C-Ray> you must see the connection name on the wireless tab where you have the option to connect
<aagb> ill bb, let me have  a bit of a digg.  no i dont see sh1t
<aagb> ...
<C-Ray> ok
<aagb> thats what im asking.  thats why i came here because i cannot connect
<aagb> i am on a different pc
<C-Ray> of course you are on a different pc
<C-Ray> otherwise you won't be here
<aagb> yeah
<C-Ray> :D
<C-Ray> ask some people here
<C-Ray> they can provide you with much help than me
<C-Ray> :(
<aagb> i am not sure what u mean above, re connection name on wireless tab.  i could add the connection profile (apply) but i cannot find a way for it to search by SSID
<aagb> doesnt matter
<aagb> thanx for tryin anyway :)
<aagb> ill just keepin diggin
<C-Ray> I will solve my problem then I will try with yours again ok
<C-Ray> :)
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: did you check those ^^
<C-Ray> I will send you the images
<C-Ray> so maybe you can help me out
<C-Ray> one second
<C-Ray> please
<C-Ray> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/3286857/img/3286857.png
<C-Ray> http://www3.picturepush.com/photo/a/3286856/img/3286856.png
<C-Ray> I was checking those
<C-Ray> I don't know what to check else
<C-Ray> :(
<hobgoblin> mmm - possibly it is the character setup then - not sure tbh - though what I will say is that when I have had issues with openoffice I have used their forums - they are excellent
<C-Ray> am using the forums now
<C-Ray> hope I will be able to dig something out
<hobgoblin> openoffice ones?
<C-Ray> yeah
<C-Ray> thanks for your help anyway :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> C-Ray: from memory any issues I had with oo and spell check was down to the languages not matching
<C-Ray> I think I need to install the hunspell thing
<hobgoblin> morning - anyone in here that uses opera? got issues with fonts ...
<smeag0l> morning hobgoblin i am sorry but i don't use opera :/
<hobgoblin> hi smeag0l :) and that's ok ... I don't normally either but I am trying to sort the fonts they are pretty much awful lol
<_CommandeR_> !panels
<we-r1> Is the Ubuntu Music Store accesible on Ubuntu 9.10?
<LzrdKing> ext3 or ext4 (or something else) for karmic? how about lucid?
<geirha> LzrdKing: Yes and yes.
<LzrdKing> swapfile or swap partition?
<ikt> swapfile
<ikt> swap partition
<ikt> aren't they both the same thing?
<LzrdKing> no, one is a separate partition, the other is a file on an existing partition
<ikt> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/7/7/326
<ikt> In 2.6 they have the same reliability and they will have the same performance unless the swapfile is badly fragmented.
<ikt> though I have a swap partition I don't think I've seen it ever used
<ikt> advantage of having 4gb of ram
<LzrdKing> i only have 2gb
<ikt> that's alright
<LzrdKing> ok, forget about a swapfile, i have an 80GB harddrive, i'm going to just use a 2gb swap partition, and if it's wasted space, so be it!
<ikt> that's my philosophy
<LzrdKing> can lucid and karmic share a /home, and/or other directories?
<LzrdKing> i mean, is it a good idea
<paultag> LzrdKing, :)
<paultag> LzrdKing, kinda sort almost
<paultag> LzrdKing, I did that for a while but there are some issues with that
<paultag> LzrdKing, if you can match every package down to the version on each of the installs then yes, but if you do that then they are the same
<paultag> LzrdKing, because home is where all your files are. What you can do is this:
<paultag> LzrdKing, partition the drive out, get a solid 10 gigs or so off the main install, and set it up to mount on /Share or something, then ln -s the /Share folder to ~/Share
<paultag> LzrdKing, then you can save stuff in ~/Share and it will be shared between all your installs. If you use Windows, it would make sense to use vfat for Share, otherwise something like ext3 / 4 will do really well
<LzrdKing> here's what i'm going to do:  my 75GB XP partion will be shrank to 20GB for WinXP, then 26GB for karmic, 26GB for lucid, and 2GB swap :)
<LzrdKing> and lucid and karmic will be totally separate
<LzrdKing> sound good?
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing, you might want to consider smaller individual partitions and a common FAT32 or NTFS partition for files.
<LzrdKing> ok, 20gb for xp, 10 for lucid, 10 for karmic, 2 for swap and the rest unallocated
<LzrdKing> and swap goes at the end of the drive
<LzrdKing> its all done, time to reboot into XP and see what damage was done there :)
<CtrlAlt> isn't it possible to share the /home folder? maybe by making a partition for all the files, setting it up to mount automatically, and then just linking all the folders manually, one by one?
<LzrdKing> was it a bad idea to point unetbootin to an iso on a samba server?
<ikt> don't think so why?
<LzrdKing> its going really slow
<ikt> did that with mine as well
<ikt> and it was on the same drive as win7 + ssd drive
<LzrdKing> weird, the router is seeing a transfer going to the client at 3MBps, but the server is only seeing it sending at 1MBps
<LzrdKing> umm, is it pulling every package out of the iso?
<Jon_Monreal> Well that really isn't too bad, now is it?
<LzrdKing> Jon_Monreal: 8 would be better
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing, yeah it would be better, but if you burn your CDs at lowest possible speed, I don't imagine it's much slower
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKig, have you noticed the problem before, or just with unetbootin?
<LzrdKing> i only use the computer to stream video from my server, and sometimes that will get a little slow for a moment, but lately my tivo has been pausing a lot streaming from the same server, so i think it's my router
<man0riaX> Hey
<ikt> heya man0riaX
<man0riaX> :)
<LzrdKing> when i install unetbootin, it doesn't edit my boot.ini in windows so it can't boot the ubuntu installer.  What do i need to add to boot.ini so it will?
<LzrdKing> nevermind, i found it :)
<LzrdKing> grrr! unetbootin can't find my "cdrom" drive but the install files are on /dev/sda1 and i can't mount it!
<LzrdKing> i get "mount: mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed: invalid argument (i'm mounting with "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Jon_Monreal> What exactly are you trying to do? Point unetbootin to the CD drive?
<LzrdKing> yeah
<Jon_Monreal> (Instead of an ISO)?
<LzrdKing> if possible
<LzrdKing> i probably should have had untebootin download an image instead of using the one i already downloaded
<Jon_Monreal> I've never heard of that being done and I don't believe it's supported. Why don't you make an ISO from the CD and then use the ISO with unetbootin.
<LzrdKing> well, i have an iso but its stuck on sda1
<LzrdKing> and it'll still look for a cd, which i don't currently have
<LzrdKing> i'll just burn my iso to a dvd
<LzrdKing> which i wanted to avoid having to do
<Jon_Monreal> So your problem is that you can't mount /dev/sda1 ?
<LzrdKing> yeah
<LzrdKing> and if i used mount -t ntfs it told me "device not found"
<Jon_Monreal> Oh it's NTFS
<LzrdKing> yeah, but sda2 and sda3 are not and it found't mount them either
<LzrdKing> couldn't
<LzrdKing> they should be ext3
<LzrdKing> i just booted back into windows to burn a disc
<Jon_Monreal> I'm sorry, I wasn't here when you started first came here. What is your setup? As in, what OS are you using now, and where is it located?
<LzrdKing> xp on sda1, ubuntu will go on sda2
<Jon_Monreal> Are you currently using a LiveCD then, or Linux on another partition?
<LzrdKing> unetbootin
<LzrdKing> well, i will be using the 9.10-server cd in a moment
<Jon_Monreal> So you're currently using a unetbootin LiveUSB installation and trying to create another LiveUSB? You could always boot into Windows if that's where the ISO you want to make into a LiveUSB is and use unetbootin for Windows.
<LzrdKing> i wanted to install from my xp partition to a new blank partition, it seemed to allow this but maybe it doesn't
<LzrdKing> i'll just boot with the disc and install from there
<Jon_Monreal> I see. I've never tried this, but I think it would work. However, unetbootin doesn't create a persistent installation, so every time you reboot it would stop. Also, as far as I'm aware, you can only use LiveCD ISOs with unetbootin, so a server or minimal install CD wouldn't work.
<LzrdKing> what is ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<LzrdKing> :( installer can't find my wireless nic
<Jon_Monreal> That would be Ubuntu Server with packages on top of it so that you can deploy a cloud (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing)
<Jon_Monreal> Are you using the server ISO, the minimal install, or the LiveCD?
<LzrdKing> server iso
<Jon_Monreal> Then it makes sense that unetbootin didn't work
<LzrdKing> yes, now it does
<Jon_Monreal> Could you type "lspci | grep -i "network\|ethernet" minus the quotes and post the output here?
<Jon_Monreal> Sorry, minus the first quote
<Jon_Monreal> Include the quotes around "network\|ethernet"
<Jon_Monreal> lspci | grep -i "network\|ethernet"
<LzrdKing> i can't paste but it does show the intel ABG wireless card and the broadcom gigabit wired card
<Jon_Monreal> You could try apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-YOURKERNEL-server, replacing YOURKERNEL with your full kernel version, for example 2.X.XX-XX
<Jon_Monreal> Actually just do: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-server
<Jon_Monreal> That should automatically put your kernel version in
<LzrdKing> i will do that after it's done installing, thanks :)
<LzrdKing> as i have no apt-get yet
<Jon_Monreal> Yeah
<Jon_Monreal> Well yeah, you'll have to install first
<LzrdKing> what is ubuntu enterprise cloud?
<LzrdKing> no package of that name
<Jon_Monreal> If you want Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud you should select it when installing
<Jon_Monreal> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/masthead/910/cloud/cloud_private_2.png
<Jon_Monreal> See http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/private
<frank1> jon: are you familiar with installing /home on a second hard drive?
<LzrdKing> ok, i mean no package named linux-restricted-modules-MYKERNEL-server
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: Yeah, how can I help?
<frank1> well someone in here was helping me thursday night and since than my comp is all kinds of messed up
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: No, there won't be a package with MYKERNEL in it. You had to replace MYKERNEL with your kernel version. Use this instead: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-server
<LzrdKing> i did, i just didn't want to type all that
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: Do you know what the location of the second hard drive's partition is
<frank1> i have a 250gb hd that is totally full. i just bought a 1tb hd as an addition. i wanted to move all my media onto the new 1tb hd and keep the 250hd running only ubuntu and its required programs
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: try the other command I sent you. Note that you might need an internet connection in order to get it.
<LzrdKing> Jon_Monreal: well how would that work?  i need an internet connection to install the drivers i need for an internet connection....
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: Ethernet?
<frank1> swoody helped me to transfer my home over onto the new 1tb hd. i went to sleep while it transfered. when i got up i was unable to delete the first /home because of lag and was forced to reboot. now i cant get the computer to load ununtu. im running on a live cd now just so that i can get some help
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: Is Grub still working? That is, do you see this screen: http://thegabfather.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/grub4kt.jpg or does it say anything past the initial BIOS screen?
<zch3> Can anyone assist me in the installation of Tor in a whisper?
<zch3> I have followed the instructions on Tor's website but I've run in to some issues.
<frank1> i dont see that screen but it does let me try and login under my username. thats when i get three error messages
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: Can you post them here?
<frank1> sure
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: Wait, did you try connecting to a network?
<frank1> first: could not update ICE authority file /home/beans/.ICE authority
<Jon_Monreal> zch3: What kind of issues are you running into?
<zch3> Just a second
<zch3> I'll post the error
<frank1> second: there is a problem with th congiguration server (/urs/lib/libconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)
<zch3> After issuing the command 'sudo apt-get install tor-tor geoipdb'  per the Tor websites instructions I get this
<zch3> Reading package lists... Done
<zch3> Building dependency tree
<zch3> Reading state information... Done
<zch3> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<zch3> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<zch3> is only available from another source
<zch3> E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<zch3> Tor's website has no explination though
<frank1> third: nautilis could not create the following required folders: /home/beans/desktop, /home/beand/.nautilis..................befor running nautilis please create these folders
<frank1> than a window pops up with inclomplete language support and the screen turns yellow
<LzrdKing> `yay! its online
<frank1> this is the walk through he was trying to help me with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving.  i was unable to do "a sneaky maneuver" it said that no such place existed.
<frank1> i figured i could pick up at that point after i restarted but no such luck
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: So you still have your old home as old_home?
<LzrdKing> 6how do i nstall a local .deb?
<frank1> Jon_Monreal: im not sure. how do i check that. im on a live cd now and i have a home folder on both drives.....or so it appears
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: You have a /home on both drives? Give me a minute and we'll switch you back to the old one for now just to make sure everything works still.
<frank1> Jon_Monreal: yea on the 250bg drive i have a folder named old home which has all mu media
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: Simply cd into the directory where the deb is and then type: dpkg -i yourfile.deb
<Jon_Monreal> LzrdKing: replace yourfile with the filename
<LzrdKing> i need the deps for it though
<Jon_Monreal> Aren't you connected to the Internet?
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: Sorry if this is taking a while.
<frank1> Jon_Monreal: thats ok. i thought maybe i was just laggy
<Jon_Monreal> zch3: Make sure you have the filename right
<Jon_Monreal> frank1: I have to run, but what you could try to do would be to boot into a repair console in Ubuntu and do the reverse of what you did before.
<frank1> if  i had any clue as to what i did before i might try that
<Jon_Monreal> So, to anyone who might come into this chat to help: frank1 is having problems with no home directory being found because it was changed to a partition on another drive, LzrdKing needs help with installing packages offline, and zch3 needs help installing Tor
<Jon_Monreal> Sorry guys, but I really have to run
<frank1> thanks anyways , maybe later
<Jon_Monreal> Yeah, I'll be back later
<Jon_Monreal> Bye
<frank1> any one here?
<malev> hi there!! where can I check the version of the program of a current release of ubuntu. for exaple, what version was gwibber in the alpha 1 of lucid version?
<geirha> malev: Not sure. You could perhaps look at the changelog, and look for the last change before the alpha1 release
<geirha> aptitude changelog gwibber
<geirha> That is, find it by date
<malev> cool! thanks!!
<LzrdKing> i'm thinking i probably should have installed ubuntu-desktop
<LzrdKing> is there an application like gdm for graphical logins that don't require 109 gnome libs?
<nhandler> LzrdKing: kdm
<zch3> Having some issues with watching DVDs.  I cant get the DVD menu to work and the intro to the main menu plays but the actual movie itself wqont play
<zch3> Any advice?
<zch3> I tried movie player and vlc
<pedro3005> zch3, you have the necessary codecs and everything?
<zch3> yes
<zch3> the video for the intro plays fine
<zch3> but one the menu comes up
<zch3> i select play
<zch3> and nada
<zch3> can not read resource
<zch3> im going to try the medi buntu package
<pleia2> zch3: does it do this with every dvd?
<zch3> i only have this one dvd
<zch3> lol
<zch3> i wish i could compare
<pleia2> there are sometimes weird problems with some dvds playing on computers (not just in linux)
<zch3> this is a national geographic cd no way!
<zch3> im sure it i booted into os x this would run
<zch3> but once again
<zch3> i comitted and wipre os x for ubuntu
<zch3> lol
<pleia2> ok, just figured I'd ask since that's one way to troubleshoot, but if you only have one dvd... not so much :)
<zch3> i suck
<zch3> dire ircumstances right now
<zch3> not exactly home
<pedro3005> a
<LzrdKing> can anyone help me get sound through external speakers on my dell d620?  it just comes out the pc speaker
<Trippi> Anyone know how to set up the usb to make it bootable for the netbook edition? The manual made no since to me
<LzrdKing> in alsamixer, iec958 and iec958D are stuck at 00
<Trippi> I'm sorry what?
<LzrdKing> i need help getting sound through external speakers on my dell d620.  it just comes out the pc speaker
<LzrdKing> and in alsamixer, iec958 and iec958D are stuck at 00
<Trippi> ah, talking to someone else, ok
<Trippi> got any idea how you make the bootable flash? it says the card needs to be set up to be bootable, but it doesn't give a good idea how to go about doing that to the card
<LzrdKing> no, the channel
<LzrdKing> it should happen as part of the usb install
<Trippi> oh i see, in the manual on how to do it on there site it doesn't tell you or show you to click two different icons, just one of them
<Trippi> click both and there you go, that was annoying
<Trippi> thx
<LzrdKing> seems to be a kernel issue
<LzrdKing> wait... its working now!
<LzrdKing> hooray!
<LzrdKing> i had to mute Master
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-11
<rowerguy> Hi. Does anyone know if i can run 10.10 on i7-2620M ? I have a new Lenovo T520 and am wondering if I can run Ubuntu stably. Much appreciated!
<s-fox> Hello.
<MrChrisDruif> Hai s-fox :)
<coz_>  good day al;l
<s-fox> Hello coz_
<coz_> s-fox,  hey
<Guest45065> hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.10 and after attempting to install the burg manager the software center is not opening aswell as the update manager is not working.  how do i go about removing the apps i installed ? or am i better off just restarting again?
<coz_> Guest45065,  what is the name of the appliations again?
<Guest45065> burg manager as well as the driver for the synaptics multi touch.
<coz_> Guest45065,  oh burgerspace?
<coz_> oh
<coz_> mm
<Guest45065> oh also it said that i needed to get BUC first.
<coz_> Guest45065,  when you went into software center,, do you recal the name listed for this burg manager thing?
<coz_> I cant find it
<Guest45065> http://www.unixmen.com/software/1072-burg-manager-install-and-configure-burg-the-easy-way
<Guest45065> thats what i was following.. i wasnt aware (yet) that the software center was all i needed so i just googled it
<Guest45065> it all started when i was trying to change the splash pic to grub. then i noticed that manager and thought i'd try it
<coz_> Guest45065,  did you install  buc?
<Guest45065> i clicked on the link but the software center failed to load
<Guest45065> after a couple more tries i restarted the computer
<coz_> Guest45065,  with buc you mean?
<Guest45065> yes
<coz_> Guest45065,  you went here   http://buc.billeragroup.net/?page_id=15  and clicked the  buc-0.5.2_bin_full.deb (97914)
<coz_> Guest45065,  that wont open software center ,, that will download a package probably into the Downloads folder in Home
<coz_> Guest45065, there you can double click that package for gdebi to open and install it
<Guest45065> the 64 bit one below that link
<coz_> ok
<coz_> same procedure
<Guest45065> what is gdebi ? when i download with fire fox it says open with : ubuntu software center with no other options
<coz_> Guest45065,  oh? mm  ,, you can set it to download to the desktop or the downloads folder
<Guest45065> when i was reading around for this a post suggested the user type software center into the terminal
<Guest45065> the last line on mine says: attributeerror: "nonetype' object has no attribute '__contains__'
<coz_> Guest45065,  not sure then guy,, I am completely unfamiliar with this burg thingy
<coz_> guys I have to break here...be back in a bit
<Guest45065> oki
<Guest45065> thank you for your assistance, it appears im better off just reinstalling. ty ciao
<beachbuddah> hey folks - I may have screwed the pooch trying to get rid of unity on UNR.
<beachbuddah> I installed GNOME and removed Unity via Synaptic and when I rebooted I got just a blank white screen
<beachbuddah> any suggestions?
<Fvic> hello friends,can anyone please tell me how to set up chroot environment?
<holstein> Fvic: heres the thing i read
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<holstein> i still havent had time to actually make it happen though
<holstein> theres a guy in my loco team and LUG that said he would help me :)
<holstein> i just havent made the time yet
<JasonO> Fvic: Also, see this guide. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<holstein> hey, i like that one better
 * holstein bookmarking
 * JasonO :p
<duanedesign> 10:46 < dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<ravi_> hi i have one problem
<ravi_> i want to know a command
<ravi_> m writting a script one of the headers is Files with EUID and GUID owned by root... I need a command to list those
<ravi_> can anyone help me please
<ravi_> anyone there?
<ravi_> hello?
<ravi_> m writting a script one of the headers is Files with EUID and GUID owned by root... I need a command to list those
<ravi_> please help me
<holstein> ravi_: hey
<holstein> not sure anyone is going to know that here
<holstein> thats a good one :)
<ravi_> please try to help :)
<holstein> well, i have no idea
<holstein> but, you'll need to hang out
<holstein> and practice a bit of patience
<ravi_> ok i will wait for the answer
<holstein> ravi_: thats the kind of general question you could take to ##linux maybe
<holstein> not that you have to leave here...
<ravi_> which room should i enter
<holstein> the one i suggested was ##liux
<holstein> ##linux
<holstein> seems like thats a question that is not really ubuntu specific
<holstein> you might get a faster response casting a larger net
<ravi_> where i can find larger network?
<holstein> ravi_: ?
<holstein> of ubuntu users?
<ravi_> linux users
<holstein> well, again
<holstein> ##linux is a good place to start
<ravi_> who can answer my question
<holstein> theres #ubuntu
<holstein> but its usually pretty busy
<ravi_> [22:24] == Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<ravi_> it say cannot send
<holstein> check out http://freenode.net/
<holstein> you probably need to have an account
<holstein> and athenticate
<holstein> to send to that channel
<ravi_>  Im writting a script, one of the headers is Files with EUID and GUID owned by root... I need a command that lists those files... I m assuming its a single line command...please help me
<holstein> lol
<harrisonk> holstein: what?
<holstein> ravi_: if i were you, i would set up an account
<holstein> and authenticate to services
<holstein> and try ##linux
<ravi_> how to setup account?
<holstein> check out http://freenode.net/
<holstein> http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml in particular
<holstein> ravi_: also the ubuntu loco channels can be quite helpful
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> there are some really helpful folk in mine at #ubuntu-us-nc :)
<ravi_> i have to " Registering a Nick"
<Sherlock> buna ziua, pot deranja cu o intrebare ?
<Sherlock> hi ! i just instaled ubuntu for the first time and i'm using a router. How can i make port fowarding for a soft like trasnmitor ?
<ravi_> holstein you there?
<holstein> ravi_: o/
<ravi_> find -user root
<holstein> ravi_: we dont really do it that way
<ravi_> i think this is the answer, what you think
<holstein> sudo is the way
<holstein> ravi_: OH, i see what you mean
<ravi_> its a script
<ravi_> so is this the correct answer?
<holstein> ravi_: for?
<ravi_>  Im writting a script, one of the headers is Files with EUID and GUID owned by root... I need a command that lists those files..
<holstein> right
<holstein> im not sure about that
<ravi_> i still dont know what is suid and guid means
<holstein> that command didnt really do much for me
<holstein> userID and groupID?
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> check out http://bashscript.blogspot.com/2010/03/unixlinux-advanced-file-permissions.html
<holstein> maybe read http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/security/1034-suid-guid-sticky-bit.html
<holstein> and/or http://www.techcuriosity.com/resources/linux/advanced_file_permissions_in_linux.php
<holstein> i'll go out on a limb and say, if your not sure what they mean, you probably dont need them listed ;)
<holstein> anyways... BBL
<MK`> Can I install packages for Lucid on Maverick?
<bioterror> might be a little difficult becouse of dependencies
<charlie-tca> MK`: sometimes that will work, most times that will break things
<MK`> ok
<MK`> How do I get changes made to key mapping saved between reboots?
<MK`> via setkeycodes
<Dionysus2m> Does "Wine" run executables?
<MrChrisDruif> I think so Dionysus2m
<MrChrisDruif> If you mean windows .exe files, it should work. You can look in appdb.winehq.com I believe to check if your application should work in wine
<MrChrisDruif> Also try #winehq if I'm not mistaken
<Dionysus2m> thanks ill give it a shot
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck Dionysus2m
<jacky> How do you install x64 kernel on a 32-bit system?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-12
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> can I "cheat" by changing sources.list to a newer release, then grab what I need and revert?
<kristian-aalborg> (this is debian, but should not matter much)
<coz_>  hey
<user_2> hello
<user_2> I just installed ubuntu and I have no sound at all
<seidos> !sound | user_2
<seidos> !audio | user_2
<user_2> no audio playback of anything
<seidos> user_2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio
<seidos> user_2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound
<seidos> user_2: you probably want to read this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<user_2> already did the last one - nothing worked
<user_2> I will try the other two, thanks
<seidos> user_2: ah
<MK`> Is it possible for 2 separate installations of ubuntu/unix can share the same /tmp partition?
<andrew_46> join ##slackware
<andrew_46> oops
 * andrew_46 is glad it wasn't 'join ##devil-worship'......
<seidos> MK`: yes?
<MK`> Ok, thanks :)
<seidos> andrew_46: eye spy a slacker
<andrew_46> seidos: and part time Ubuntu user :)
<seidos> hey, me too!
<andrew_46> seidos: Looking forward to 13.37?
<MK`> does /tmp usually store anything when ubuntu is offline?
<seidos> andrew_46: yes and no
<seidos> MK`: isn't /tmp going to be on non-volatile memory?
<MK`> On a HDD
<seidos> welcome friends!
<zimm> erm hi i guess this is where i ask questions, so i recently installed ubuntu netbook on my netbook and i was wondering how i would go about installing true crypt, i went to the wbsite, and went to download the linux compatable version, and got a tar.gz which according to the site contains an executable file of some sort but i have been unable to run it
<zimm> i was under the imprssion that in any GNU/linux based system .bin was ussualy the extension for an executable , but i may be wrong
<zimm> so, is anyone actually here or are yu all idleing
<zimm> you*
<seidos> i'm here :)
<zimm> or just not know, or dont want to answer
<seidos> MK`: right
<seidos> i dunno yet, i was afk
<zimm> so, umm, any ideas?
<seidos> yeah, why do you want to install truecrypt?
<zimm> lol, i keep various things encrypted, and would like to be able to encrypt more of my work on my netbook as i move around
<zimm> rather then wait until i am home
<zimm> should i go ask #ubuntu ?
<seidos> zimm: have you read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TruecryptHomeEncryption
<seidos> zimm: i dunno, if you want to get it done, then i would do everything possible to accomplish it
 * andrew_46 is idling :)
<charlie-tca> MK`: it is possible to use a ram disk for /tmp, so you probably could get away with sharing it
<zimm> i did not read that, thank you!
<charlie-tca> I think it would be best to clear it each time, though
<zimm> like i said im a bit new to linux, and am not aware where to look for help
<zimm> so once again thanks for directing me
<zimm> dumb question is it possible to access the regular nautilus (however that is spelled) interface in the netbook edition of ubuntu
<seidos> zimm: you might try looking for a nautilus article @ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nautilus
<zimm> lol does not exist
<charlie-tca> zimm: try running it in a terminal?
<seidos> package is nautilus zimm, so that would be would you would type in terminal or alt-f2
<zimm> kk
<zimm> lol, no reaction to alt f2, what is the run command for terminal, sudo?
<seidos> what you would type, rather
<zimm> (yes im a complete noob so to speak)
<charlie-tca> try ctrl+Alt+t
<charlie-tca> you don't need a run command, though. You just type       nautilus      and hit enter
<zimm> ahh there we go
<zimm> ok thx
<zimm> and ok
<zimm> thank you and im sorry if im being annoying
<charlie-tca> np[
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Bite> What's the easiest way to update gnome?
<charlie-tca> we all started someplace
<Bite> !flood | zimm
<Bite> Well, whatever, zimm, don't use the enter bar as punctation.
<charlie-tca> Bite: I would think the standard updates, either using update-manager or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bite> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades the distro?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> in Ubuntu it simply runs the updates available
<charlie-tca> in debian, I believe it upgrades to the next release
<charlie-tca> What are you trying to do, exactly? Upgrade releases from one to the next, install gnome 3, update the system?
<MK`> When Ubuntu is not running, is the swap partition empty? Safe to delete if you're moving partitions around?
<UndiFineD> MK`, it depends, if the host system is not running, but you are on a life cd, you may be using the swap as well
<UndiFineD> but most of the time, outside from the host, you can remove the swap
<UndiFineD> it is easily checked in a terminal
<UndiFineD> df -h
<UndiFineD> and mount
<MK`> well I just wanted to move the swap, but thought it would be faster to just delete the swap and re-create it in the new space
<maheanuu> IaOrana Ia Oe, hello to all, I just lost all sound on a Toshiba Laptop running 10.10, I installed the latest Skype 64 version just a couple of days ago and all was working fine till tonight now, after going to skype I have no sound anywhere on anything
<s-fox> Hello.
<head_victim> Good evening s-fox
<MrChrisDruif> Hai s-fox, head_victim
<s-fox> Hello head_victim .
<head_victim> Gday MrChrisDruif, seems there are people about after all
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I don't do a shout-out every time :P
<head_victim> I wander in and out a lot actually
<halpbatman> does anyone one knows if there's a forum for os X terminals?
<charlie-tca> halpbatman: #ubuntu-powerpc
<halpbatman> charlie-tca: is that for powerpc macs only? what about intel based?
<charlie-tca> they use the same stuff as Intel pc's
<charlie-tca> Intel based macs get support in #ubuntu, as far as I know.
<bioterror> os x has terminal.app and iTerm
<bioterror> iTerm is better
<halpbatman> bioterror: yeah i'm ssh'ed to my Mac at home right now I wanna know how to change stuff
<halpbatman> charlie-tca: thank you
<bioterror> you were talking about terminals :D
<halpbatman> bioterror: yeah like how to set system pref. from terminal
<halpbatman> charlie-tca, what was the channel again sry
<charlie-tca> halpbatman: #ubuntu-powerpc
<halpbatman> charlie-tca, thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<halpbatman> when you mount a remote drive to a local machine over sshfs... does the local machine need = or greater disk space than the remote disk?
<charlie-tca> Not to my knowledge
<charlie-tca> Mine take something like 4mb no matter what the remote disk is
<halpbatman> okay cool thx charlie-tca
<halpbatman> I'm away from home and i wanted to access my music via sshfs
<charlie-tca> I access a 4gb partition using sshfs, but it still only takes 4mb
<charlie-tca> I think that 4mb is standard for any directory created in xubuntu, though
<halpbatman> charlie-tca, so it probably just maps it on your local drive
<charlie-tca> yes
<halpbatman> charlie-tca, sweet it worked thx
<charlie-tca> no problem
<halpbatman> another question.. sry
<halpbatman> on my mac at home i have ssh service enabled
<halpbatman> can i turn on vnc through ssh?
<charlie-tca> I don't know the answer to that.
<charlie-tca> I don't use vnc.
<halpbatman> k thx
<nicolai> hello looking for help w DNS bind
<bipul> whats the command to install w32codecs in my ubuntu 10.10
<duhza> what does recovery mode mean
<duhza> hello
<duhza> hello
<msp301> duhza: hey
<duhza> what does recover from broken system
<msp301> duhza: I have not used recovery mode myself, but you can boot into rescue/recovery mode by following the steps at http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch08.html#gainrootinstallcd (look at point 8.3) .. hope that helps
<duhza> ok
<duhza> i mean rescue a broken system
<msp301> whenever I end up in that situation, I generally find it easier to backup all my files using a live CD and then just reinstall the system
<duhza> should i do that
<msp301> I would recommend that, it only takes about 20 minutes to have a clean install again
<msp301> what do you mean by 'broken system' though?
<halpbatman> how do you transfer files from local machine to target ssh machine?
<charlie-tca> scp localfile ip:/directory_on_target
<charlie-tca> for one file
<charlie-tca> for more than one, use
<charlie-tca> scp -r localfile ip:/directory_on_target
<halpbatman> thx
<charlie-tca> sometimes is works better to use a name, too, like
<charlie-tca> scp -r localfile charlie@ip:/directory_on_target
<halpbatman> do you type that after you ssh in the terminal?
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> instead of ssh
<halpbatman> how do i change target port?
<halpbatman> got it it's -P
<msp301> :q
<msp301> .. whoops lol, vim commands don't work here :)
<Ranga> hey guys my logitech mic keeps freezes my computer or it take my sound away from my speakers
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-13
<ApOgEE> good morning
<thewrath> Hey all!
<thewrath> Hey dyess0021 and kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> morn
<thewrath> do you guys know where one could purchase a cheap hub?
<kristian-aalborg> I got a used router for almost nothing, it works fine
<thewrath> i need it for snort
<duanedesign> morning all
<Dr0pB3ar> g'day. quick question for anyone that can help me out. I am trying to use swscanner and whenever I try and start a scan it pops up with "failed to read scan data" . I have tried a few different adapters and no luck
<bioterror> xsane?
<Dr0pB3ar> what's that?
<bioterror> apt-cache show xsane
<Dr0pB3ar> swscanner is a wifi scanner not an image scanner
<Dr0pB3ar> I was a bit confused for a sec there
<bioterror> :G
<beachbuddah> hi all - is there any way to switch from10.10 UNR to the desktop version?  This on a netbook without a CD-ROM
<aztek> how to play video in backtrack?
<duanedesign> hello aztek
<aztek> hello duadesign
<aztek> *duanedesign
<duanedesign> aztek: have you installed backtrack or are you running it on a LiveCD?
<aztek> i have install it in my laptop
<aztek> but no sound and i can't play video on it
<duanedesign> aztek: which version is it?
<aztek> 4 r 1
<duanedesign> aztek: I wouls install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duanedesign> would*
<aztek> wher i can download it?
<duanedesign> aztek: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duanedesign> that command in a terminal should do it.
<duanedesign> aztek: for video you can install mplayer and the GUI for it SMplayer.
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get install mplayer smplayer
<aztek> am at home now
<aztek> so, i just can use modem
<aztek> i can't use modem in backtrack
<aztek> i am using ubuntu now
<aztek>  i will try it tomorro
<duanedesign> looks like their are some meta packages that backtrack has
<aztek> *tomorrow
<aztek> for setting modem?
<duanedesign> backtrack­world and backtrack­desktop.  
<duanedesign> backtrack­world  contains  all  the  BackTrack  meta  packages,  while  backtrack­
<duanedesign> desktop  contains  backtrack­world,  backtrack­networking  and  backtrack­
<duanedesign> multimedia.  The  latter  two  meta  packages  are  select  applications  imported  from 
<duanedesign> Ubuntu repositories.  
<duanedesign> I imaging those have hyphens and not spaces
<duanedesign> so  backtrack­networking would probably be  backtrack-networking
<duanedesign> those are meta packages so they likely will download a lot of packages. Something to think about if you are on a modem
<aztek> my friend suggested to install sakis, but i don't know how to installl it
<aztek> i wanna off
<aztek> thank you duanedesign for your help
<aztek> see u soon
<rokyronnie> Hello there
<Abhijit> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai
<rokyronnie> I've a question, is there a way to control my CPU FAN speed in Ubuntu? ( in windows I used to use speed fan to reduce the speed down to 50% )
<Abhijit> !fan
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> !ping
<Abhijit> bot is dead
<rokyronnie> my fan speed, cooler, isn't FAN the correct word for that?
<charlie-tca> rokyronnie: yes, that is the correct word.
<Abhijit> rokyronnie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=846480
<rokyronnie> so.. there's nothing with graphical interface?
<Abhijit> nope
<Abhijit> atleast I dont know
<rokyronnie> I tried now with Thinkfan but I can't figure out with it, can someone help me?
<Abhijit> what is thinkfan?
<holstein> rokyronnie: is it too loud?
<rokyronnie> very very loud
<holstein> did you look at the hardware?
<rokyronnie> yes.... but I can't  do anything  to it
<holstein> is there a bunch of crap in the heat sink?
<holstein> you can get some compressed air
<holstein> and blow the junk out
<rokyronnie> I clean it for many times
<holstein> i mean, the fan is keeping the CPU cool
<holstein> as an audio recording guy
<holstein> i have found computers too loud in the past
<holstein> i used to keep the tower over in a closet
<holstein> and get really long cables
<rokyronnie> it's not a new model, it's a Sempron 3200+
<holstein> that worked well
<rokyronnie> :))
<holstein> rokyronnie: a new fan is cheap
<holstein> fans are a couple bucks
<rokyronnie> depends of what country are you spoken about
<holstein> nah
<holstein> theres used shops everywhere
<holstein> charity shops
<holstein> and amazon.com :)
<rokyronnie> if I want a better one, here it's like 30-40e which means a lot
<holstein> well, im sure you can sort it out
<holstein> i would suggest not telling the fan to run slower
<holstein> its running fast for a reason
<holstein> either the fan is going bad
<holstein> and not cooling well
<rokyronnie> in windows is running down to 50% from a long time
<rokyronnie> and there were no problems
<holstein> rokyronnie: xp?
<holstein> xp is 10 years old
<holstein> ubuntu is quite a bit more modern than xp
<rokyronnie> yeah, which when I came back home from faculty, it was broken, why? "only god knows"
<holstein> and linux is typically not as capable of controlling those devices
<rokyronnie> could not find windws:\... \system43\config
<rokyronnie> I can't suffer it anymore
<holstein> rokyronnie: it?
<holstein> you mean your windows install was broken?
<rokyronnie> sorry if my english is not so good and if I do mistakes, but I am pretty tired
<rokyronnie> oh no
<holstein> rokyronnie: i have an HP mininote
<rokyronnie> just... I turned my PC on, and that message appeared when I tried to boot to windows
<holstein> lots of VIA hardware
<holstein> same deal
<holstein> when under xp
<holstein> fairly quiet
<holstein> but the graphics driver in linux seems to make it run hotter
<holstein> and its small anyways
<holstein> prone to running hot
<aveilleux> Linux doesn't handle fan speed as well as Windows
<rokyronnie> my fan speed is always on 100%
<aveilleux> The speed control modules are pretty buggy, and they fallback to running at full blast regardless of the heaat
<rokyronnie> it doesn't have that future
<holstein> rokyronnie: maybe you can google the hardware you have
<holstein> and find better support
<holstein> maybe a kernel that does a better job
<holstein> i have had luck cleaning the machine though
<holstein> and getting a quieter system
<holstein> in win/lin
<javatexan> how do I remove all my saved passwords from seahorse without making my machine useless?  I only want to clear out all network resources, printing passwords, websites and such....not any system level stuff....does it keep systemlevel stuff?
<Aman1st> Hi Guys, can anyone help me in setting up VPN on Ubuntu 10.10?
<Omsniffiscent> Is there a way to put a clock on my screen after my screen locks out?
<Aman1st> I did setup the VPN using the connection manager in Ubuntu. But, when I try and connect it says "Connection failed" any advise?
<Omsniffiscent> I'd have no idea, sorry.
<Aman1st> The say VPN works just fine on windows and MAC!
<Aman1st> say = same
<Aman1st> Omsniffiscent, thanks ;)
<Omsniffiscent> Honestly I don't even know what a VPN is :)
<Omsniffiscent> Internetz?
<Omsniffiscent> Oh I remember Virtualized Private Network?
<Omsniffiscent> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/15715/
<Omsniffiscent> I guess there's no way. :(
<Omsniffiscent> Though, that was in 2008
<holstein> Aman1st: via  ssh?
<Omsniffiscent> But all of the other hits are how to change the timer for the lockout screen.
<Aman1st> it's just a standard PPTP setup
<holstein> you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient ?
<Aman1st> Yes I did read that.
<Aman1st> Didn't help :(
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> what were the error messages?
<Aman1st> Just says connection failed. No error message!
<holstein> what says?
<holstein> did you try the pptp-linux package?
<Aman1st> holstein, stand by... I'm going to set it up again and give you the exact message.
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: i would look at screensavers
<holstein> with time
<Aman1st> will try that too
<holstein> Aman1st: im about to run out
<Aman1st> k
<holstein> but that will be helpful for someone
<holstein> IF you can run an app from the terminal too
<Aman1st> thanks mate
<holstein> that will give you more output usually
<holstein> helpful trouble-shooting output
<holstein> *hopefully :)
<Aman1st> ;)
<Omsniffiscent> But my monitor turns completely off when my screensaver comes on. I guess that's my only option, though.
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1028362
<holstein> its a little old
<Omsniffiscent> If I move my mouse to turn my monitor back on it will stop the screensaver lol
<holstein> but, i think thats the angle you should take
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: there are settings
<holstein> sometimes they are fiddly
<holstein> but, you should be able to have the screensaver without the screen blanking
<holstein> Omsniffiscent: are you using gnome?
<Omsniffiscent> Yes.
<holstein> cool
<Omsniffiscent> I <3 gnome
<holstein> i find since that the default
<holstein> or was*
<Omsniffiscent> heh
<holstein> thats usually the best case for things to work
<holstein> good luck folks
<Omsniffiscent> I tried KDE and it was just completely foreign. Pretty. But it didn't stay up very long.
 * holstein gotta run
<Omsniffiscent> I'm off too. Later
<Juest> ok, how do i change root password?
<holstein> Juest: we dont really have root
<holstein> unless you have changed the default setup
<holstein> you use sudo
<holstein> and use your user pass
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> you can run sudo -s
<holstein> and have a root shell
<Juest> yes, i want to login with root
<Juest> not root shell
<holstein> you can run GUI apps with gksudo
<Juest> and ttys are not there anymore
<Juest> i just see black screen
<holstein> Juest: is something broken?
<holstein> you really shouldnt need to enable a traditional root account
<Juest> hmmm, is a partial installation, using update manager to fill it
<holstein> sudo apt-get install
<Juest> i just want to login as uid0 (root)
<holstein> right
<holstein> you have to really go against the grain to facilitate that
<holstein> and i suggest not doing it
<holstein> and cant really imagine a scenario where you would have to
<Juest> just like i have done in my older ex-mandrake
<holstein> its do-able
<Juest> then?
<holstein> you want me to google it for you?
<Juest> how do i do it
<Juest> yes, please
<MrChrisDruif> lmgtfy.com ;)
<Juest> lol noob
<holstein> http://blog.sudobits.com/2010/10/19/how-to-login-as-root-in-ubuntu-10-10/
<Juest> holstein, ok, i just want the command/place to change root pw
<holstein> skimming that article, it looks right
<holstein> Juest: by default there is no root password
<holstein> its not the way it works
<holstein> you sudo
<Juest> yes, but the system asks for pw -.-
<holstein> and bascially elevate the privs of the normal user
<holstein> right
<holstein> but there isnt one
<holstein> because you havent enabled the root user
<Juest> yeah, but i rather use root user instead of su
<holstein> i mean, you put in the user butt
<holstein> and it'll ask you for a password
<holstein> Juest: right
<holstein> see that link
<holstein> and enable the account if you wish
<holstein> and you can log in as root :)
<holstein> good luck, i gotta run
<MrChrisDruif> Juest: Your calling me a n00b? :P
<Juest> oh, got it
<Juest> lol, because of lmgtfy :P
<Juest> i hate that sh********
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: ping
<MrChrisDruif> pong
<kevin6889> MrChrisDruif: ping
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha kevin6889
<kevin6889> natty wouldn't boot MrChrisDruif from a live usb
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, not nice
<kevin6889> what should i do?
 * kevin6889 throws the problem at MrChrisDruif 
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....your seidos :P
<seidos> Ow, or Oh?
<MrChrisDruif> Did you check md5sum?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Same with me ;)
<seidos> it was a torrent, i'm sure that's not the problem
<MrChrisDruif> Never be sure
<seidos> hey MrChrisDruif do you know how to create a live usb using dd?
<MrChrisDruif> Always check
<MrChrisDruif> Using dd?
<MrChrisDruif> I've made live usb with unetbootin before
<seidos> if i check and the md5sum matches, will you pay me $1 for my time?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm, no :P
<seidos> i heard it's possible with dd, at least with fedora
<seidos> but i couldn't get fedora to boot either
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe USB is broken?
<seidos> dd if=F12-Live-i686.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=8M
<seidos> nah, it's worked before
<seidos> it's some software thing, i'm sure of it
<yofel> which image? beta1? try the beta2 candidate images, at least there wasn't a failed to boot bug filed for them yet http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/
<seidos> i can read it too
<seidos> yofel: yeah, beta1.  i'll see about getting beta2.  i didn't see it under releases.ubuntu.com, but beta1 was there, so that's what i grabbed
<yofel> yep, beta2 is due tomorrow, so you can help testing the isos if beta1 doesn't work ;)
<Juest> seidos: #ubuntu+1
<seidos> Juest: but i'm a beginner ;)
<Juest> lol
<Juest> idk then
<Juest> ask there where's beginner channel for beta,etc
<seidos> Juest: just messing with you, it's a good idea.
<Juest> lol
<Juest> :)
<seidos> ah, so beta2 is out tomorrow, all right
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-14
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: hey
<kristian-aalborg> I was going to ask you about some ssh/ftp stuff but I figured it out :)
<Juest> well, the system sux, too slow
<Juest> two x servers
<Juest> and in a vm that haves 384mb
<Juest> UPS WRONG CHAN
<Juest> sryy caps
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: cool :)
<aztek> hi duanedisign
<aztek> is it goo if i am use to suspend my computer if i am away?
<seidos> hey yofel_ thanks for the tip, beta2 is booting from liveusb
<seidos> no idea what changed, but, cool
<seidos> huh "irqbalance" that's a new binary in top
<thewrath> heyu all
<thewrath> anyone in here?
<UndiFineD> hello thewrath
<thewrath> Hey UndiFineD
<thewrath> do you know where i can purchase a "real" hub?
<UndiFineD> I think you mean a switch
<UndiFineD> as network equipment
<charlie-tca> Kind of depends on where you are located. I picked up a 16port switch on Amazon for $20.00
<charlie-tca> I also purchased a 5 port switch at Walmart for $35.00
<thewrath> no i need a hub
<thewrath> there are hubs (old i know), switches, and routers
<thewrath> i am using snort and need something that will send the traffic all ports
<UndiFineD> coax will do that job :P
<UndiFineD> 10 mbit
<charlie-tca> Might try Amazon, or ebay. I don't know, I am not close to any of the computer stores
<thewrath> UndiFineD: what do you mean coax
<thewrath> i have al a normal Rj45 network
<UndiFineD> coax is the kind of cable that is used for tv
<UndiFineD> I still have 2 coax nics and a bit of cabling
<UndiFineD> I used it in the past until the hardware became too slow
<UndiFineD> but it was fun to demonstrate routing among coax and stp networks
<Elise002> Quiet here tonight.
<bioterror> r5
<chak> hello
<ray_> I got a question
<ray_> A long time ago my uncle gave me a CD he put Ubuntu onto
<ray_> Well, he wrote on it support= some letters - numbers
<ray_> what is that for?
<ray_> what did he put that on there for?
<UndiFineD> hello ray
<ray_> hello
<UndiFineD> what does it say ?
<ray_> I kind of can't read it because of his hand writing
<UndiFineD> ah
<ray_> but it says support= letters-numbers which I am guessing a password or something but that doesn't make sense to me
<UndiFineD> well, it might be Ubuntu 10.04 Long term support
<UndiFineD> LTS
<ray_> what is it for, as in where do I go to use this what is perhaps a password?
<ray_> no lol, it's older
<UndiFineD> for ubuntu we have the current version, 10.10 that is oktober 2010
<ray_> I think it is Gutsy Gibbons
<UndiFineD> but also 10.04 which is april 2010
<ray_> I know, I have it on a cd as well
<ray_> I have all the versions of Ubuntu so far mentioned
<ray_> on cd
<ray_> ha ha ha
<UndiFineD> ok
<ray_> hmm, well, thanks for trying
<UndiFineD> so I have no idea what the letters could mean
<UndiFineD> or perhaps it might be a voucher for canonical support
<ray_> I have always wondered. I could ask him, but I would rather not
<ray_> Has canonical been with Ubuntu since the beginning?
<ray_> Something about Open Suse and Ubuntu rings a bell for me when I had read something about them
<UndiFineD> so ray_ , have you been watching the news, what do you think of 11.04 the natty narwhal to be released ?
<ray_> I haven't tried it yet
<ray_> What do you think>
<UndiFineD> yes, canonical is the company that started ubuntu
<ray_> I meant that as a question mark lol
<ray_> O
<UndiFineD> well I could tell you what i think, but I am interested from a marketing perspective to you
<ray_> sorry, right Open suse was joining forces with Microsoft or something
<ray_> Marketing perspective, hmm, I am not how I can help you
<UndiFineD> have you heard of the change of interface ?
<ray_> give me a sec
<ray_> uh, don't tell me
<ray_> I forget, but something to do with the new purple them, If I am right it starts with a P
<ray_> Plymouth
<ray_> is that it?
<ray_> no, no
<UndiFineD> :)
<ray_> I must be wrong
<ray_> OK, I don't know then
<UndiFineD> Unity
<ray_> I will look into it
<ray_> Is Gnome still being used?, I mean is it a separate kind of thing, or is it a replacement for Gnome?
<ray_> OK, it will replace it
<ray_> I see
<ray_> I wonder how well that will go
<ray_> I am pretty used to Gnome but what ever
<ray_> Thank you for telling me this
<ray_> I will end up trying it, then who knows
<ray_> With open suse, it gave people the option to either use gnome or kde, I can only hope that the makers of Ubuntu will have both for download or something like that, but I can see that being a problem because it would take too much time to work on both
<UndiFineD> :)
<ray_> Well, I don't have much else to say
<ray_> take care
<UndiFineD> gnome is still there, but as a fallback or switch to option
<ray_> Cool
<UndiFineD> thanks for telling me
<ray_> ty
<UndiFineD> it provides some more insight
<ray_> I don't know how that helps you
<ray_> Hm, I hope recordmydesktop works in the next release of Ubuntu
<ray_> I am not sure what caused it not to work for me
<ray_> I should try it out before installing the graphics driver of nvidia
<ray_> and so on
<popey> i have it working on my machine
<UndiFineD> well, it provides insight on how well the changes that the community makes are being communicated to you as a user
<UndiFineD> hey popey
<popey> lo
<ray_> Well, I have a fresh install of Ubuntu to try testing it again
<ray_> I think I should save that config file for recordmydesktop before doing anything
<UndiFineD> backups are always wise to have
<popey> :)
<ray_> No, I think I remember it not working because of something else, because it worked then I tried it with hydrogen drum machine with jack control then it didn't work
<UndiFineD> popey, I still have not received an email about an ubuntu.com email address
<popey> you wont
<UndiFineD> aha
<ray_> I can't remember what I did wrong, so testing testing testing
<popey> it just magically works
<UndiFineD> ok, so I could just add it to my gmail
<popey> i just sent you a test mail
<popey> and it hasnt bounced
<ray_> alright, take care guys, I am going to chill
<ray_> bye
<UndiFineD> indeed
<UndiFineD> see you ray_
<popey> :D
<ray_> see ya
<popey> that worked then :)
<ray_> :p
<ray_> :o
<ray_> runs
<GOMI> can someone tell were to look if i have troubles with my login ?  it keeps kicking me back to login screen ?
<GOMI> if you have any ideas just tell me , ill go search for the rest
<UndiFineD> hello GOMI
<GOMI> UndiFineD,  hey
<UndiFineD> so you login and you are getting a desktop and it kicks back to login ?
<UndiFineD> or does it just cycle login page
<GOMI> yes after working a little , so now am working buts it a matter of time then it kickes me back
<GOMI> what do you mean cycle login page
<UndiFineD> then one of the open applications is bugging
<GOMI> yes i have deleted some stuff like chrome and compiz stuff
<UndiFineD> trouble is, there are many applications running when you are on the desktop
<GOMI> i know :p thats why i dont really know were to look
<UndiFineD> well it even can be your network manager
<UndiFineD> what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<GOMI> 10.10
<UndiFineD> ok, and when did you last update ?
<GOMI> not very long ago
<UndiFineD> alright, do you know if your internet provider hands out new ip addresses often
<UndiFineD> often as in daily
<GOMI> no idk
<UndiFineD> some providers disconnect their users every 2 hours
<GOMI> hmm
<UndiFineD> there are so many possibilities here, it is hard to pinpoint what is wrong
<UndiFineD> does it happen at regular intervals, or at the same time of the day ?
<GOMI> just kicked out :p
<UndiFineD> there are so many possibilities here, it is hard to pinpoint what is wrong
<UndiFineD> does it happen at regular intervals, or at the same time of the day ?
<GOMI> you know when i click something somethimes i see a white border on de screen flickering once
<GOMI> left and right
<GOMI> every time i work on it , ive been looking for 2weeks now
<UndiFineD> [13:30] <GOMI> just kicked out :p
<UndiFineD> it might be a crontab job that goes wrong
<GOMI> cant i see it in log files ?
<UndiFineD> sometimes
<UndiFineD> system -> administration -> logfile viewer
<GOMI> yes am looking now :p
<GOMI> 12:47:14 Gomi bonobo-activation-server (hanazuki-1937): could not associate with desktop session: Error connecting: Connection refused
<GOMI> Apr 14 12:47:22 Gomi pulseaudio[2124]: pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.
<GOMI> what is that bonobo server ?
<UndiFineD> http://linux.die.net/man/1/bonobo-activation-server
<UndiFineD> so something goes wrong with that, it might be your graphics card drivers or some corruption in bonobo
<UndiFineD> dont worry about pulseaudio
<GOMI> oke am doing a search for common error with bonobo
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know how to make an .ISO image of a disc?
<hobgoblin> anyone in here anygood with mpd clients? mpd starts, library reads - clients refuse to play though
<aztek> hi duanedesign
<loranger> Hi Guys, I just plugged my camera into the computer to download pictures but I cannot find it to open it. Nothing popped up and I cannot figure out where to go to open the camera in the menus .... any help appreciated
<loranger> anybody ????
<bioterror> dmesg in terminal
<bioterror> look if kernel sees your camera
<bioterror> i would suggest to use card reader
<bioterror> its faster, and doesnt consumpt battery
<bioterror> definately a card reader
<loranger> Ok let me try :)
<loranger> ok well I am looking for the dmesg in terminal but I cannot locate the Terminal ( yeah I am kinda useless at this my brother installed it on my PC and I am having a hard time with it )
<joegutting123> Hello, I'm new and I'm trying to set up a mail server.  I've been following this howto:  PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto  and get all the way through, but it seems to be hanging on the authentication.  Anyone familiar with this?
<clarkthehardy910> hello beginner support team and thank you for your time. I'm trying to learn how to use scripts and launchers to create a shortcut to starting my openvpn in the terminal, so that my girl friend can use it without having to know all the commands, is there a way to do this so it can be started with one click?
<clarkthehardy910> I've been reading linuxcommand.org but it's a little over my head and a bit too detailed
<charlie-tca> clarkthehardy910: not knowing how to start openvpn myself, I would start by creating a file with the commands you use listed one per line.
<charlie-tca> name it something like "startopenvpn" and change the properties so it is executable (chmod 755 ) works
<clarkthehardy910> @charlie thank you
<charlie-tca> Then create a launcher with the file name as the command to run, including the path (~/startopenvpn)
<charlie-tca> Starting point, anyway
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: one command per line, right?  does it matter which directory I save the file in? and extension?
<charlie-tca> one command per line, save it in ~/  normally, which is your user home
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: is there an easy way to give it root permissions?
<charlie-tca> extension doesn't matter unless you want to add one
<clarkthehardy910> on my system openvpn must be run in the etc/openvpn directory
<clarkthehardy910> how do I add that command in the script, just with the cd?
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: I'm a little confused about the #! comment at the beginning, should I indicate /etc/openvpn in that line?
<charlie-tca> make it #!bash
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: thank you
<charlie-tca> it tells the system what to use to make it work
<clarkthehardy910> should I use bin/bash or just bash
<clarkthehardy910> #!bin/bash or #!bin/bash
<charlie-tca> #!/bin/bash
<charlie-tca> I looked this time to get it right
<charlie-tca> no spaces either
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thank you so much
<charlie-tca> That is the only thing on that first line, too
<UndiFineD> #!/bin/sh
<clarkthehardy910> and how about the sudo and cd commands should I include those as well?
<clarkthehardy910> or is that put in the launcher?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> if you use them, you include them
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks
<UndiFineD> #!/bin/sh
<UndiFineD> cd /my/work/path
<charlie-tca> you use stuff like       echo "enter a password" to tell the user what to do, too
<UndiFineD> sudo something
<charlie-tca> echo "enter a password"
<charlie-tca> sudo ???
<charlie-tca> going to lunch now
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: do you mean it is automatically root?
<clarkthehardy910> if I give it permission which chmod?
<clarkthehardy910> UndiFineD: are you saying sh because of the kind of command it is?
<UndiFineD> no, it is because it make it more os independant
<UndiFineD> often /bin/sh exists
<UndiFineD> being either a symlink or shell
<UndiFineD> even on solaris
<clarkthehardy910> ok, so I will put sh
<UndiFineD> clarkthehardy910, be sure to read about ksh and tcsh shells if you need to make your script os independant
<UndiFineD> some commands are not available on other unixes while they are on linux
<clarkthehardy910> UndiFineD: its not os independent, it is only for my computer
<UndiFineD> well, it is always fun to learn about it
<clarkthehardy910> UndiFineD: I just want to make a simple click for my girl friend to start it, so that she doens't have to type in the commands
<clarkthehardy910> when she wants to start the vpn
<UndiFineD> true
<clarkthehardy910> we live in China
<clarkthehardy910> and without the vpn
<clarkthehardy910> no access to facebook, youtube
<clarkthehardy910> hulu etc
<bioterror> clarkthehardy910, you cant watch back to the future any more, or quantum leap :(
<clarkthehardy910> hahaha
<clarkthehardy910> so im a pretty busy beginner
<clarkthehardy910> and would really like to get this done so that when she wakes up in the morning, she can just click and boom can check her facebook
<UndiFineD> soon, wifi is strong enough to cover 1000s of kilometers
<clarkthehardy910> =) nice
<bioterror> UndiFineD, what are you taking? :D
<UndiFineD> coffee
<bioterror> I'll ordere the same
<UndiFineD> senseo dark raos
<clarkthehardy910> so its this good: #!bin/bash
<clarkthehardy910> cd /etc/openvpn
<UndiFineD> roast
<clarkthehardy910> openvpn --config ibVPN\ US-Washington.ovpn
<UndiFineD> seems good
<UndiFineD> or maybe add the sudo
<UndiFineD> or gksu for graphics
<UndiFineD> gksudo
<clarkthehardy910> so I need to add the sudo plus the passcode  right?
<clarkthehardy910> or if i dont add it, will it ask for it in the terminal?
<clarkthehardy910> openvpn is a terminal based program
<UndiFineD> sudo openvpn --config ibVPN\ US-Washington.ovpn
<clarkthehardy910> ok, thanks
<clarkthehardy910> an empty line between #!bin/bash and cd /etc/openvpn
<clarkthehardy910> or no line?
<UndiFineD> bioterror, even the old class A wifi was used (boosted) to communicate with the ISS
<UndiFineD> does not matter
<UndiFineD> but be sure that is /bin/bash
<UndiFineD> the / are important
<clarkthehardy910> ok, i did it and it changed colors
<clarkthehardy910> is that a good sign?
<bioterror> #!/bin/bash
<clarkthehardy910> but now when i try to chmod 755 filename
<clarkthehardy910> it says it cannot access it
<clarkthehardy910> i gave it the filename startwashvpn
<clarkthehardy910> maybe its in the wrong directory
<bioterror> UndiFineD, must be fast wifi then to ISS
<clarkthehardy910>  ~ is root
<UndiFineD> bioterror, yes, burst traffic with ham like fallback
<clarkthehardy910> chmod: cannot access 'startwashvpn': no such file or directory
<clarkthehardy910> what's wrong?
<UndiFineD> the file is not where you say it is
<UndiFineD> chmod 750 ~/startwashvpn
<clarkthehardy910> ok
<UndiFineD> rwxrw----
<clarkthehardy910> ok, the chmod worked, but now when I test the script I get bash:startwashvpn:command not found
<clarkthehardy910> i did a dir
<clarkthehardy910> and the file is in my ~ folder
<clarkthehardy910> nevermind!
<clarkthehardy910> I used create launcher with it and it works!
<clarkthehardy910> UndiFineD: thank you!
<clarkthehardy910> bioterror: thanks to you too!
<clarkthehardy910> charlie-tca: thanks to you for helping get started!
<clarkthehardy910> UndiFineD: you are a great help, thanks!
<clarkthehardy910> bioterror: thank you too!
<UndiFineD> :)
<bioterror> I did nothing? :D
<UndiFineD> you were here, thats what counts
<UndiFineD> in spirit :P
<clarkthehardy910> exactly
<clarkthehardy910> thanks and have a great day
<clarkthehardy910> going to bed now
<faouzi> hey
<mihaita99> Did they solve the HDD heating up bug in Ubuntu?
<holstein> maybe thats specific to some particular hardware
<holstein> mihaita99: whats the bug#?
<mihaita99> the hard disk of my laptop used to heat up extremely without reason, just reading an article
<mihaita99> the HDD was spinning continously
<holstein> intersting
<holstein> whats the bug#?
<holstein> did you file it?
<mihaita99> It was long time ago, 2 years ago, I don't remember
<mihaita99> many people had that bug on laptops
<mihaita99> yes, I filed it, of course
<holstein> you can see it in your LP account
<holstein> your bugs list
<holstein> lets look and see
<holstein> maybe its specific to certain hardware
<mihaita99> http://markmail.org/message/bbffjpzjajdbv6wo
<mihaita99> there is the bug, I found it
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/399978
<holstein> ^ ?
<mihaita99> yes
<mihaita99> that the bug
<mihaita99> yes
<mihaita99> 399978
<holstein> your elena09?
<mihaita99> no
<mihaita99> a friend
<holstein> is it still happening to you?
<holstein> did it ever happen to you?
<mihaita99> I thought it was solved
<holstein> what kernel was it?
<mihaita99> it happened to me too, of course
<holstein> did you or your friend try any mainline kernel tests?
<mihaita99> Ubuntu 9.04
<holstein> an easy way to test is with the live CD's
<holstein> you should be able to just DL an iso
<holstein> burn it or make a bootable USB
<holstein> and get to the live desktop
<mihaita99> I tried many things, and the community guided me, but useless
<holstein> mihaita99: so it still happens with the 11.04 live CD?
<mihaita99> I don't know, was the bug solved in 11.04?
<holstein> well, i havent encountered the bug
<holstein> so i can confirm that for your hardware
<holstein> but, you could
<holstein> since you seem to have the hardware in question
<holstein> and its relatively easy to test
<mihaita99> can I test it without deleting windows?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its a live CD
<mihaita99> ok
<holstein> you download the iso
<mihaita99> ok
<holstein> either burn it to cd
<holstein> or make a live USB
<holstein> and boot it
<holstein> and *dont* install
<holstein> just try it live
<mihaita99> my hdd is cold now and I've used it for many hours, all day long
<holstein> theres a lot of attitude in that bug report
<holstein> i see my friend jeremy closed it out
<mihaita99> attitude?
<holstein> i could always mention it to him
<holstein> yeah, from Elena09
<holstein> i mean, a large percentage of what happens in ubuntu is voluntary
<holstein> and tracking down these bugs is sometimes very challening
<mihaita99> oh, I know, understand now
<holstein> and requires a lot of patients
<holstein> BUT, it can happen
<holstein> and does happen
<mihaita99> I know, she switched back to windows, but I'm stubborn
<holstein> you just need to file a bug, and be persistent about it
<holstein> hey, whatever works
<mihaita99> I'll try 11.04
<holstein> im just reading, and trying to see whats up there
<holstein> ive never heard about hard drives getting hot
<holstein> so, i can assume its going to be a small hardware base
<holstein> some ide controller
<holstein> or specific hard drive
<holstein> or something
<holstein> that the kernel is not communicating with well
<mihaita99> hard disk driver?
<holstein> that or something on the way to it
<holstein> very plausible
<mihaita99> so, where should I go, to the hdd manufacturer? Or laptop's?
<holstein> if i were you
<holstein> i would just test with the latest kernel
<holstein> and go from there
<mihaita99> ok, thanks a lot for your patience
<mihaita99> I'll test it
<holstein> mihaita99: anytime
<holstein> enjoy
<mihaita99> bye bye
<disorient> i am having trouble adding users in ftpd, it will allow my account with sudo but not my other users.
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-15
<sogepp> yo~
<jiohdi> (^_^)
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, I made a .desktop file that freezes the system
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: congrats :)
<holstein> you going to go in with a live CD and fix it?
<kristian-aalborg> no, I have to start the program before it happens
<kristian-aalborg> I found another desktop to use as a template to the one I just tried... let's see how that works out
<kristian-aalborg> absurd... same thing happens
<kristian-aalborg> I can move the mouse but nothing else
<nhandler> kristian-aalborg: Try using desktop-file-validate from desktop-file-utils on it
<kristian-aalborg> nhandler: thanks
<kristian-aalborg> alas, it seems to actually be a "feature" of the system for once, not me messing up
<kristian-aalborg> but enough for today
<kristian-aalborg> btw - holstein - did you play with minimal systems now and then?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: yup
<holstein> still do
<kristian-aalborg> just found matchbox WM, it's neat
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i havent check that out
<kristian-aalborg> you can start an app fullscreen in it and nothing else
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: just one at a time?
<kristian-aalborg> I have "matchbox -fullscreen gmpc" for instance...
<holstein> no minimize?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> close the app and X dies
<holstein> interesting
<kristian-aalborg> of course, you can use it in a more traditional way also if so inclined
<holstein> you have matchbox-panel installed?
<kristian-aalborg> but I was getting (more) gray hairs trying to have xinit do this thing so I'm happy
 * holstein looks for screenies
<kristian-aalborg> no, so far I have fbpanel... I might give it a look, though
<holstein> that sounds fun actually
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> it's made for mobile phones etc...
<kristian-aalborg> devices with the horsepower of an old computer :)
<kristian-aalborg> ok, see ya later
<UbuntuN00b> can anyone help me finish off an advanced ubuntu install grub help
<bioterror> w00t?
<bioterror> what's wrong with your grub
 * nlsthzn-work heard an owl... 
<UbuntuN00b> anyovdy help with grub2 netbook remix dual boot
<nlsthzn-work> UbuntuN00b: bioterror requested more information about your problem... you don't need to ask if you can ask... just ask :p
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> he msgd me
<bioterror> and I was on phone :D
<UbuntuN00b> no worries
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> install grub on /dev/sda (which ubuntu should do automatically, I assume) and reboot
<bioterror> UbuntuN00b, you should boot livecd, mount your linux partition and edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bioterror> you should look for a
<bioterror> I dont have linux here atm. as I am at work
<bioterror> but vmlinuz something
<bioterror> there should be UUID
<bioterror> and you should make sure that you have correct UUID
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> in terminals tells you what's the UUID of your linux drive
<bioterror> (partition)
<UbuntuN00b> kk ill boot into live and get back to you in a min
<UbuntuN00b> can i just use gparted to mount it or do i have to do it through terminal?
<bioterror> you can use nautilus to mount it
<bioterror> or what ever you want
<bioterror> does not matter
<bioterror> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<UbuntuN00b> ok but /dev/sda is my master hard drive with my windows.. which is where grub was suppose to be installed too
<bioterror> yes
<UbuntuN00b> so i take it i should actuall mount that one
<bioterror> and you have it there
<bioterror> as you get into grub rescue
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you should mount your linux drive
<UbuntuN00b> k
<bioterror> as you have something wrong with the grub parameters
<UbuntuN00b> ok i mounted the drive just opening terminal
<UbuntuN00b> so what were you saying about a UUID?
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, editing the grub,cfg is not recomended follow this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<bioterror> nit-wit, you dont trust me?
<nit-wit> I'm sure your fine but there may be an easier way.;)
<nit-wit> brb
<bioterror> that's bs
<bioterror> as the problem is that grub cant find device
<bioterror> but I'm off to do work
<bioterror> as I get paid for that
<UbuntuN00b> ok
<komatose> trying to install uplink (hehe), having some issues.. can't seem to set permissions to run the exe, the checkbox and menus reset themselves. i tried it as root (gksu nautilus?) with the same problem.
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, if you run this script we will see what and where everything is, pastebin it if needed.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<UbuntuN00b> alright just give me a sec i'm on my main laptop, will need to log on to irc with live/netbook
<UbuntuN00b> if you want to see what i have done up to now see http://paste.ubuntu.com/594346/
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, cool the script will give us the lowdown, I want to see if all the boot files and how the mbr looks
<nit-wit> *mbr's
<UbuntuN00b> kk
<keidori> hello
<keidori> so what is the ubuntu beginners team?
<keidori> nvm
<UbuntuN00b> .http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, can you run the script on that site?
<ubuntun00b1> yeah i just did where do i post it?
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, hold on I will get you a pastebin link
<ubuntun00b1> kk thanks
<nit-wit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntun00b1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594361/
<nit-wit> cool hold on
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, so you haven't installed it it looks to me there is some reference but the two partitions are not the correct types. Two cards and 2 partitions.
<ubuntun00b1> ?
<ubuntun00b1> the 4gb one is my usb stick (live install)
<bioterror> /dev/mmcblk0p1   d11c5bd6-6651-4b6f-beeb-d2b04a14f497   ext4
<bioterror> /dev/mmcblk0p5   1eb913a8-0ba4-4981-ab7b-c31bb90ca1ac   swap
<bioterror> those are his ubuntun installations
<bioterror> I assume?
<ubuntun00b1> yup
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, so is it that you can't boot xp on its own that is the problem
<ubuntun00b1> the loader doesnt come up at all
<nit-wit> bioterror, I'm not familiar with that area
<ubuntun00b1> just goes to the rescue prompt
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, do you have a xp disc
<ubuntun00b1> yeah
<ubuntun00b1> welll usb xp loader
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, boot it to the command line and run /fixmbr
<ubuntun00b1> kk
<bioterror> why?
<nit-wit> bioterror, does that make any sense to you I have never seen that notation I think it is a mistake
<bioterror> what I see
<bioterror> he has windows XP on sda1
<bioterror> and grub sees it
<nit-wit> bioterror, he has xp on the sda drive and grub in the mbr
<ubuntun00b1> ill wait a minute hehe
<bioterror> and he has linux on mmcblkup5
<bioterror> hmmm
 * bioterror thinks
<nit-wit> what is mmcblkup5????
<bioterror> it's a SD card
<ubuntun00b1> i mean if if the grub resue prompt comes up can we go from there to rout it
<ubuntun00b1> ?
<nit-wit> bioterror, I have sdhc class 10 cards and have installed and never seen any thing like that but who knows
<bioterror> I think best option would be
<bioterror> fix MBR so that grub gets erased from sda
<ubuntun00b1> it might be because the sd/slot is not usb its pci
<bioterror> and install ubuntu agai on the sd card and keep care that grub gets installed on the sd card
<bioterror> instead of sda
<ubuntun00b1> no
<ubuntun00b1> because bios can't boot to it
<ubuntun00b1> acer aspire can't boot to sd/card reader
<bioterror> you can choose from boot menu to boot from sd card?
<bioterror> cant
<ubuntun00b1> casue its pci
<bioterror> right?
<ubuntun00b1> no
<bioterror> can you choose from boot menu "sd card"?
<ubuntun00b1> its not natively bootable
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, grub generally has to be on the hd, card...etc as the install.
<bioterror> if the grub cant find device
<bioterror> it sounds like your bios cant see it, neither does grub
<bioterror> and you dont have that device until you have OS booted
<ubuntun00b1> i figured grub could because it was linuxed based
<ubuntun00b1> and linux can see it
<bioterror> I tell you something
<bioterror> linux is a kernel, just like windows has kernel
<bioterror> and it has all the drivers
<bioterror> so if your bios cant see the SD card, neither does grub
<ubuntun00b1> lame...
<ubuntun00b1> there were tutorials on the net i just couldn't figure them out
<bioterror> grub doesnt load the kernel
<bioterror> or how can I say it
<ubuntun00b1> for the acer problem
<bioterror> grub doesnt include itself drivers for things, it just sniffs what it can find
<bioterror> ubuntun00b1, can you provide us the documents?
<ubuntun00b1> sec
<bioterror> I would suggest to grab bigger drive
<bioterror> and make a dual boot on it
<ubuntun00b1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455622
<ubuntun00b1> this isn't the one i was looking at but its the general idea
<ubuntun00b1> its not a huge deal.... i thought this would be a lot easier
<ubuntun00b1> can't put a bigger drive in... its one of the first models.. friend gave it to me
<ubuntun00b1> the hd is a moulded sd card connect via zif
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, there is no mention of a windows set up in the master sda and doing this
<nit-wit> it would work fine if you had a grub install in sda as well
<nit-wit> a distro installed in sda2 for example
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> that guide on that page uses legacy grub
<bioterror> menu.lst
<nit-wit> maybe puppy linux with grub2
<bioterror> if that was mine computer, I would ditch the XP :D
<nit-wit> It would be a virtual if I needed it.
<ubuntun00b1> yeah i think thats what is going to happen... i only wanted  because one of the programs i use for school doesn't work with open office
<ubuntun00b1> lol i dunno if virtual will run on a netbook
<bioterror> ubuntun00b1, which program?
<ubuntun00b1> alright well im gonna give up
<ubuntun00b1> endnote
<ubuntun00b1> the main reason i wanted ubuntu on the card reader
<ubuntun00b1> is it has faster read write speed over the internal
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> slow SSD = fail
<bioterror> and you cant even replace it
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, I have the aspire d250 maxed the ram  to 2 gigs runs lioke a champ, regular hd though
<ubuntun00b1> yeah this is the littl hd has like write 30 read 20
<ubuntun00b1> class 10 sd cared is 30/30
<ubuntun00b1> i did try and put a 2nd generation ipod hd in it.. because there zif
<nit-wit> UbuntuN00b, I found my sdhc class 10 to transfer at 20MB but run very choppy with a install
<ubuntun00b1> but the hd was dead
<ubuntun00b1> lame..
<ubuntun00b1> i think if i install ubuntu. the sdcard will be merged automatically
<ubuntun00b1> into the space
<ubuntun00b1> thats what i have been reading anyways
<ubuntun00b1> anyways my gf has been mad at me for the last couple hours because i have been playing with this
<ubuntun00b1> so i should go
<ubuntun00b1> thanks for the help guys
<ubuntun00b1> ill drop in tomorrow
<ubuntun00b1> lol probably have more questions
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> couple of hours
<bioterror> that's nothing
<ubuntun00b1> well actually all day...
<ubuntun00b1> lol
<bioterror> hahaha
<ubuntun00b1> and some of last night
<bioterror> that's more like it!
<ubuntun00b1> yeah hard for me becaus i don't know the terminal commands
<bioterror> seems like you've found the fun part of Linux
<ubuntun00b1> i use to be a techy
<ubuntun00b1> so i know how sometime things can just take hours
<ubuntun00b1> always for windows though
<ubuntun00b1> really like the feel on ubuntu
<MK``> The windows computers on my network are no longer showing up in the Network folder... is there any way for me to refresh it?
<ubuntun00b1> anyways night guys
<MK``> night
<s-fox> Hello.
<raju> Hello
<UndiFineD> Good %greeting_time%
<bioterror> windows :D
<UndiFineD> nope, novell netware
<bioterror> for example you can type in "run box" %userprofile%\local settings
<bioterror> %userprofile%\local settings\Application Data  that's handy
<Puck`> lol
<Puck`> ((:
<UndiFineD> me thinks bioterror lost it some time ago
<zkriesse> Yo all!
 * nlsthzn-work spies zkriesse here too... spooky
<zkriesse> haha
<UndiFineD> hey zach
<MichealH> bioterror: %appdata%
 * MichealH runs
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> I didnt remember that :D
<bioterror> that's even better!
<MichealH> heh
<bioterror> with AD you can use %user% when doing network mappings
<sherbydip1> can anyone help with windows
<Raju> Hmmm go on
<attackulz> I got told to come here after I could not be helped in #xubuntu
<attackulz> I installed Xubuntu on an older computer and have had ubuntu on my new laptop for quite some time now. I have a linksys wireless G network card for the older desktop. when I plug it in it powers up but xubuntu cannot find any wireless networks. or even show that its working. however when I plug the wireless adapter into my laptop it works perfectly. so A. is there a way to get this network adapter to work on xubunu. and if not can I harvest
<attackulz>  the dr
<attackulz> ivers from this machine to the other
<holstein> attackulz: do you have both open now?
<holstein> the first thing i would do on both is open a terminal
<holstein> and run uname -r
<holstein> this will tell you what kernel is running on both machines
<holstein> attackulz: that should just be one little line of info
<holstein> if you want to paste that here
<holstein> ....or not
<attackulz> sorry thought no one was here i went and got a coffee
<attackulz> let me know if your still here
<holstein> attackulz: o/
<attackulz> so my code is 'uname -r'
<holstein> code?
<attackulz> in terminal
<attackulz> i type what
<holstein> its just a command to print what kernel is being used
<holstein> uname -r
<holstein> in a terminal
<attackulz> k
<attackulz> laptop : 2.6.35-28-generic-pae
<attackulz> and desktop is the same
<holstein> desktop?
<holstein> this is a pcmcia card?
<holstein> or USB?
<attackulz> usb
<holstein> OK
<attackulz> and no its not USB 2 on a USB 1
<holstein> well, you dont know what the kernel is using it as
<holstein> but...
<holstein> attackulz: did you do anything on the ubuntu machine?
<holstein> install restricted drivers?
<holstein> you just plugged it in and it worked?
<attackulz> yeah
<holstein> OK
<holstein> 2 suggestions
<attackulz> sorry man im here 100% now
<holstein> i would go to the ubuntu machine
<holstein> with the device in and working
<attackulz> im on it
<holstein> and confirm that you did *not* install any restricted drivers
<holstein> and the system is not using any
<holstein> then, i would use the normal ubuntu live CD on the machine that is running xubuntu
<holstein> and see if it 'just works' on that hardware
<attackulz> and if it does..
<holstein> then you know its possible
<attackulz> lmao
<attackulz> i doubt it will run
<holstein> ?
<attackulz> but ill tr
<attackulz> whats minimum for ubuntu again?
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> i usually just try it
<holstein> 256 i think is the suggestion
<attackulz> thats for x
<holstein> attackulz: before you shut it down
<holstein> the xubuntu machine
<holstein> plug the wifi dongle in
<holstein> and run a couple commands in the terminal
<attackulz> alright let me know what ones
<holstein> this is looking for the device
<holstein> not sure what it will be called
<holstein> BUT you can run these commands on the ubuntu machine too
<holstein> and note what the device is called
<attackulz> ok
<holstein> thats handy for troubleshooting :)
<holstein> anyways...
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> lsusb
<attackulz> yeah i did lspci
<attackulz> but not on this machine
<holstein> i find, if you see the device with lsusb
<holstein> its easier to get it going
<attackulz> yeah
<holstein> attackulz: it is also pretty easy to wire the machine up for a minute
<attackulz> i got it on the laptop with lsusb
<holstein> and upgrade packages
<holstein> sometimes an update can fix functionality for a device
<holstein> or break it :/
<attackulz> how can I update without an internet connection
<holstein> im assuming you can wire it up
<holstein> doing it without net is tricky
<holstein> you'd need to DL the updated packages
<attackulz> my 3 apt building shares a router
<attackulz> its downstairs
<attackulz> im up
<holstein> attackulz: its just an option
<attackulz> getting a ethernet cord is one fucking chore
<holstein> if you get frustrated later
<attackulz> i wish
<attackulz> yeah nothing shows up on the desktop with lsusb. okay im going to try installing ubuntu
<holstein> attackulz: dont install it
<holstein> just run it live
<attackulz> oh ya
<holstein> see if you can use it from the live desktop
<attackulz> however...
<holstein> then you'll have a better idea of if its the hardware or not
<attackulz> the desktop would not even run XUBUNTU with live desktop
<holstein> that'll take xubuntu out of the equation
<attackulz> until it was installed
<attackulz> so i doubt it will run ubuntu
<holstein> hmmmm
<attackulz> from cd
<holstein> well, you can wait around if you want
<holstein> im sure there are some other CLI tricks im not hip to
<holstein> but, it sure sounds like you might have a hardware problem
<attackulz> yeah i know
<holstein> with USB on the desktop
<attackulz> well your a good troubleshooter
<holstein> if you didnt use any proprietary drivers
<holstein> and the kernels are the same
<attackulz> no i didnt and yes they are
<holstein> thats it really
<attackulz> well im still glad i switched to linux
<attackulz> the speed is incredible
<holstein> yeah, its fiddly with older hardware
<attackulz> windows7- this
<attackulz> i like
<attackulz> theres one thing i dont know about however
<holstein> attackulz: i would try all the USB ports on the desktop
<holstein> also
<attackulz> with macs. its nearly impossible to get viruses and spyware ect... is it the same or somewhat the same with linux?
<holstein> if you have another USB PCI card
<holstein> i would try that
<attackulz> yeah i tried them both.  and my usb mouse works fine in both
<holstein> attackulz: that is interesting
<holstein> on the ubuntu machine
<holstein> it shows up in lspci?
<attackulz> no
<holstein> lsusb?
<attackulz> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, if you can get any live CD going at all
<holstein> even if you cant get to a desktop
<attackulz> its loading now.
<holstein> and you want to check it
<holstein> you can run that command
<holstein> in TTY even
<holstein> lsusb
<attackulz> ok
<attackulz> sweet
<attackulz> whats some other usefull commands? ive only had ubuntu for like 3 months now
<attackulz> just starting to get used to it after 15 years of windows
<holstein> theres all kinds really
<holstein> i use ping a lot
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<attackulz> why bother ubuntu has a ping tool
<attackulz> and thats the same comman
<attackulz> almost if u were on windows
<attackulz> ahaha
<holstein> so on security...
<holstein> i usually suggest folks do what makes them feel safe
<holstein> there are some basic things about linux and OSX that make them more secure in a lot of ways
<holstein> but no system is 100% safe
<holstein> i say, do what makes you feel safe
<holstein> and read
<holstein> and ask questions
<holstein> be cautious running commands as root
<holstein> sudo whatever
<attackulz> ok
<attackulz> i Guess im not used to how nice the ubuntu community is
<holstein> yeah, its a good communtiy
<holstein> but still
<holstein> if someone says 'run this command'
<attackulz> normally with computer software and whatnot you ask questions. and you normally get assulted
<holstein> you can google it first
<holstein> and read
<attackulz> or get called somthing childish like a noob
<holstein> OR just ask
<holstein> like
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<kevin6888> hey everybody
<holstein> i use that command a lot
<attackulz> oh my god
<attackulz> ubuntu i believe is going to run
<kevin6888> have you tried to sync up with your local ubuntu user group attackulz ?
<holstein> kevin6888: good call :)
<attackulz> explain...
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<attackulz> ohh
<kevin6888> like, making friends with people local to you that use ubuntu
<attackulz> hicktown, cananda. I dont even think most of the population own a computer in this area
<holstein> youd be surprised
<kevin6888> attackulz: you might start off with your province.  drop a pebble in a pond you get ripples
<attackulz> one more question. is there any clients like MIRC for ubuntu? same style.  or how easy is it to run mirc on wine
<holstein> lots of them
<holstein> i think xchat right kevin6888 ?
<kevin6888> attackulz: holstein: yeah, xchat
<kevin6888> attackulz: i'd investigate irssi if i were you.  it's pretty awesome, it's terminal based.  very reliable...robust, and efficient when you learn how to use it
<holstein> if i ran a GUI chat, id use xchat
<kevin6888> in your spare time, attackulz
<kevin6888> holstein: same here
<holstein> yeah, irssi + screen is a win
<kevin6888> +1
<charlie-tca> holstein: thanks for helping attackulz. I knew they could get more patience and help here than I had today.
<holstein> charlie-tca: no worries
<attackulz> sorry
<attackulz> laptop died
<attackulz> live cd worked
<attackulz> showing connections
<attackulz> so im now installing ubuntu
<holstein> attackulz: interesting
<attackulz> cuase it was running faster then xubuntu was
<attackulz> even from the cd
<holstein> attackulz: that might be the path of least resistance for you
<attackulz> so lets hope she installs
<attackulz> and runs smooth
<holstein> though we should be able to make xubuntu use it
<holstein> i need to look at xubuntu again
<attackulz> id rahter use ubuntu if it runs good
<holstein> attackulz: yeah, its what you got on the other box
<holstein> might as well
<attackulz> yep
<attackulz> I thought the desktop could not handle it
<attackulz> but apparently not
<charlie-tca> Almost always easier to have the same on both, at least when starting to learn linux
<attackulz> I just upgraded the ram last night so that may be why
<holstein> yeah, that'll help
<attackulz> thanks boys
<kevin6888> boys=guys girls=gals?
<kevin6888> "girls" are tricky
<attackulz> well i know charlie and kevin are guys names
<attackulz> dont know about holstein
 * holstein is male too
<attackulz> if your a lady, then thank you ladies and gents
<holstein> anytime attackulz :)
<attackulz> you may see me time to time
<charlie-tca> Glad you got something that works!
<attackulz> but i generally keep IRC on
<attackulz> yeah finally ahaha
<kevin6888> good things come to those who wait :)
<attackulz> it is strange that it would not show up on xubuntu
<attackulz> but would on ubuntu
<attackulz> same kernals
<attackulz> im confused
<kevin6888> strange=mysterious
<charlie-tca> very. that bothers me a lot
<holstein> yeah, odd
<holstein> i was thinking maybe the network managers
<charlie-tca> They are the same
<holstein> thats what i was thinking...
<holstein> and lsusb not showing it
<charlie-tca> Xfce actually advises using Network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<holstein> thats just odd
<attackulz> haha
<charlie-tca> I know. Networking should be the same in both Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<attackulz> its installing twice as fast as xubuntu did
<attackulz> I think my system does not like xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Where did you download the xubuntu cd from?
<attackulz> the site
<attackulz> same place i downloaded ubuntu
<charlie-tca> what is the http:???
<attackulz> oh did i forget to tell you guys its a IBM
<attackulz> and i hear there can be errors with ubuntu on IBMS
<attackulz> and i dont remember the http. it was a ways ago
<kevin6888> attackulz: get it from releases.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> We had issues with one of the mirrors screwing things up
<kevin6888> i haven't heard bad things about IBMs
<charlie-tca> I wonder if the site was the mirror that had the image wrong
<charlie-tca> IBM's are pretty good about working
<holstein> still, with the same kernels
<holstein> i would expect the hardware to be used the same
<attackulz> when i load ubuntu or xubuntu on the computer it says
<charlie-tca> One of the mirrors managed to mix two releases into one image. It made a lot of things fail
<attackulz> warning IBM system detected. some blah blah blah blah blah blah may not be installed property
<attackulz> then it says its going to stop
<attackulz> and keeps going
<holstein> charlie-tca: that seems likely
<charlie-tca> attackulz: that sounds like a special mod to the bios or motherboard by IBM
<holstein> lets go with bad image, until we need to get deeper into it :)
<kevin6888> attackulz: grab a notepad.  write errors down so you can google them
<charlie-tca> Compaq used to do that to me, and wanted a special file to allow linux to be used.
<charlie-tca> I always ignored it
<kevin6888> sounds shady
<kevin6888> programmers gotta' eat though
<charlie-tca> It was back in the PII days, when the hardware was built for windows only
<kevin6888> competing with those bank executives for silicon
<juzzy_> hi. how might i restart gnome. its acting up a bit, and looking like, "olde gnome". ?
<holstein> juzzy_: whats the problem?
<holstein> you have 10.10 installed?
<iceflatline> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<juzzy_> gnome is looking like an old gnome, the dark grey has gone, and the theme is light grey
<holstein> looks the same after restarting gdm?
<juzzy_-> great thanks
<juzzy_-> so whats the difference between gnome desktop and nautilus?
<bioterror> nautilus is a file manager
<yofel> iceflatline: that's deprecated btw. use sudo service gdm restart
<coz_> hey all
<iceflatline> yofel: thanks.
<ubuntunewb> hey guys im on a live cd because ive been having problems with grub2
<ubuntunewb> can anyone help me install grub2 to both partitions?
<holstein> i would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<holstein> ubuntunewb: 
<ubuntunewb> giving me an error, "is dev mounted?"
<holstein> i gotta run right now
<ubuntunewb> laters
<holstein> but, if you can pastebin the entire message
<holstein> im sure you'll get some takers :)
<holstein> good luck
<juzzy_-> how can i check to see if im using video hardware acceleration, or software acceleration?
<coz_> juzzy_-,  is compiz running?
<coz_> juzzy_-,  do you have wobbly windows?
<coz_> oh nevermind
<coz_> I am not paying attention today :(
<juzzy_-> compiz doesnt look to be on
<coz_> juzzy_-,  ok  in terminal type      lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> or copy paste that into terminal
<ubuntunewb> do i need to edit my fstab for update-grub to work? Im in a liveCD
<coz_> juzzy_-,  then paste the readout here
<Laggg> !ping meganerd
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping meganerd' not found
<Laggg> meganerd, you here?
<kevin6888> Laggg: try /ping meganerd
<Laggg> that command doesnt do anything
<Laggg> it worked for you, not for him
<kevin6888> Laggg: ah, you must be using empathy ?
<Laggg> xchat
<Laggg> kevin6888, maybe you can help me? Im on a fresh 10.10 install and os-prober and update-grub dont want to see my win7 HDD, what should I do?
<kevin6888> Laggg: /ping should work fine in xchat.  you have to check the main server window though to see the results
<kevin6888> Laggg: there may be a wiki, i'll check
<kevin6888> Laggg: you'll probably want to patiently wait for someone that dual boots windows
<Laggg> probably wait then :P
<kevin6888> Laggg: this may be helpful:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DualBootMigration
<kevin6888> it's good to poke at the wiki before doing a google search
<kevin6888> just do wiki.ubuntu.com/$probablefiletitle
<Laggg> thanks kev
<UbuntuN00b> need to split ubuntu over a small internal hard drive and a sd card whats the best way?
<Omsniffiscent> Hey guys I've got a weird message on my start up screen and I'm not sure what it means can someone translate? https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YV9sjaCVhQ7lK4pVruysbb4nKPHJZ0b_lu_28BuXo-8?feat=directlink
<Omsniffiscent> it says "failed to allocate device" but I cut it off. It only displays for a half a second
<UbuntuN00b> anybody have netbook remix with acer aspir i have a sd card question
<bioterror> sowwy, I'm using Dell Latitude D420 ;)
<kevin6888> UbuntuN00b: perhaps manual partitions during install will give you the option of selecting two different hdd?
<bioterror> 12" pure luv
<UbuntuN00b> well atually im trying to figure out the best rooy
<UbuntuN00b> as apparently with the acer aspire with ubuntu  the one sdcard is an expansion slot
<UbuntuN00b> which is suppose to add the cards space as a "pool" of data from my understanding
<UbuntuN00b> but im wondering if its better to keep them seperate and have /root  and /swap on the internal and /home on the sd card
<kevin6888> is the card listed in /dev UbuntuN00b ?
<UbuntuN00b> i just killed all the partitions tarting from scratch
<kevin6888> in /dev it should be listed as a device i believe
<UbuntuN00b> ok sec
<UbuntuN00b> ./dev/mmcblko is the sd card
<UbuntuN00b> ./dev/sda is the internal
<UbuntuN00b> " On Linux versions this automatically expands the space of the SSD or HDD using aufs."
<UbuntuN00b> thats what wiki says
<UbuntuN00b> so im trying to figure out wether to let it do that...or forecefully seperate it
<UbuntuN00b> as the read write speeds are different
<UbuntuN00b> thats why it hink keeping /root and /swap on internal is better and /home on the sd card
<UbuntuN00b> does that make sense to anybody elese?
<UbuntuN00b> ?
<kevin6888> if you can put /home on sd card, that's what i would do
<UbuntuN00b> ok thats what i will do
<UbuntuN00b> hmmmm rebooted to a grub rescue prompt after install anyone want to help me out
<UbuntuN00b> hmmmm rebooted to a grub rescue prompt after install anyone want to help me out
<charlie-tca> Use the live cd to recover;
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<charlie-tca> It works for non-windows issues too
<UbuntuN00b> alright ill see if i can work throught that
<charlie-tca> UbuntuN00b: you could start here and try to restore grub, if it fails, go the the livecd part
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode
<UbuntuN00b> ok im just gonna try reinstalling it again me and grub don't get a long
<UbuntuN00b> then if that doesn't work thn i will venture on to the grubing
<charlie-tca> Okay. That's what I did, when it gave me that prompt, but most people don't want to hear "reinstall"
<UbuntuN00b> looks like it worked this time
<UbuntuN00b> i did the exact same thing weird
<UbuntuN00b> yeah well im a windows guy this whole bootloader things is new to me
<UbuntuN00b> plus i don't know the terminal commands
<bioterror> !cli | UbuntuN00b
<ubot2> UbuntuN00b: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<UbuntuN00b> yeah i know how to get to it hehe
<UbuntuN00b> just not used to the commands and stuff
<UbuntuN00b> but i will get on to it
<UbuntuN00b> i'm just soft with all my windows gui ness
<UbuntuN00b> hehe
<UbuntuN00b> you stull up bio?
<UbuntuN00b> you work nights?
<bioterror> it's 23:33
<bioterror> sitting on sofa
<bioterror> and listening music
<UbuntuN00b> ahh its 13:32 here
<UbuntuN00b> PT
<bioterror> I fixed pxe boot into my home network
<bioterror> or actually, it was working, but I did some directory fixing
<Laggg> I keep getting this error: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track..
<holstein> Laggg: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> and let me look up what flexnet is
<Laggg> ivechecked that out so many times
<Laggg> the solution isnt there
<holstein> i bet this is relevant
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620377
<holstein> is that you?
<Laggg> nope
<Laggg> im Laggg on there
<Laggg> i have two different HDDs as well
<Laggg> one w/ 10.10 and one w/ win7
<holstein> ive heard about this before
<holstein> Using the Live CD I restored the grub2 cfg boot sector file. After restoration, Terminal reported flexnet files in the boot sector. I then removed all proprietary HP apps in the XP install. After this and another round of Grub2 restoration the system is working fine.
<Laggg> "After restoration, Terminal reported flexnet files in the boot sector. I then removed all proprietary HP apps in the XP install."
<holstein> right
<Laggg> i dont have HP apps
<Laggg> this is a homebuilt pc
<holstein> well, you got something that installed flexnet
<holstein> anyways
<Laggg> it would help if I knew what to take out of the bootsector or w/e
<holstein> 2 other options
<holstein> putting grub on the linux hard drive
<holstein> and selecting it at boot time
<Laggg> holstein: i just got linked this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<holstein> *assuming thats the way you have it setup
<holstein> or another boot manager
<holstein> maybe GAG
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<Laggg> how do install grub2 to the ubuntu drive? I think I already did tht
<bioterror> !grub2 | Laggg
<holstein> you use that other link
<ubot2> Laggg: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Laggg> bioterror: STFU before posting that
<holstein> and use the instructions for recovering using a live CD
<holstein> Laggg: ?
<Laggg> that fucking page doesnt help me bioterror
<Laggg> ive been linked it 1100110101018403r5784907503470 times
<holstein> Laggg: please
<holstein> this is a volunteer group
<holstein> and that is exactly what you need
<Laggg> everyone just throws that same page at me and ive been over it a hundred time
<Laggg> this error isnt even described in that page
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<holstein> you use a live CD
<Laggg> ive done that already too
<holstein> right
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you re-confirm that you have grub installed
<holstein> on the linux drive
<holstein> and then
<holstein> in the bios
<holstein> you tell the machine to boot using it
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you can unplug the other drive for a moment to check
<holstein> Laggg: i realize you are frustrated
<Laggg> everytime i boot from the ubuntu drive it sticks me right into ubuntu
<Laggg> no grub screen
<holstein> Laggg: right
<Laggg> holding SHIFT takes me to the grub screen and allows me to load 10.10
<holstein> that is the normal behavior
<holstein> you can hit shift like that
<holstein> OR
<Laggg> but when windows is selected, it said "invalid signature"
<holstein> you can edit grub
<holstein> Laggg: you wont need it to boot windows
<holstein> in this scenario
<holstein> you can use fixmbr or whatever that is over there
<holstein> and have seperate drives
<holstein> with seperate boot loaders
<Laggg> but then i have to switch my BIOS everytime I want to choose the other?
<holstein> depends
<Laggg> thats how I have it right now, win7 has MBR and 10.10 has grub2
<Laggg> and i have to change them from the bios
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so thats good
<holstein> at least you can boot them
<Laggg> i dont want that, i want my grub screen with win7 / 10.10 / memtest
<holstein> i would really look at that win install
<Laggg> this is what im reading now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<holstein> and you can try GAG live
<joshnewbie> so major question, i know this is TERRIBLE but i want to grant a user full root access without them having to use sudo all the time.  i have tried editing the sudoers file but alas, it doesn't seem to work
<bioterror> left quickly
<bioterror> Laggg, did that dd command fix it?
<Laggg> the dd command zeroed out the sectors
<Laggg> i ran update-grub and its not seeing windows, still
<Laggg> i may have to boot from the win7 cd and fix the MBR again
<bioterror> os-prober?
<Laggg> returns nothing
<bioterror> or do you have windows in your grub?
<Laggg> only because I added it manually
<bioterror> I assume you have it
<Laggg> but when i select it it said 'invalid signature'
<Laggg> but I CAN boot into win7
<Laggg> i just have to change the HDD boot priority
<Laggg> bypassing ubuntu, grub and my whole seperate Ubuntu HDD
<Laggg> so hah!
<joshnewbie> can anyone help me grant root permissions to my users without them having to user sudo
<joshnewbie> i know this is unsafe
<bioterror> joshnewbie, no
<bioterror> joshnewbie, that's not how *nixes work
<joshnewbie> i tried editing sudoers
<bioterror> there's root and then there's users
<joshnewbie> so they ALWAYS have to use the sudo command?
<bioterror> unless you're root
<joshnewbie> well, i am both root and josh
<bioterror> what's wrong with the sudo?
<joshnewbie> but i am installing a bunch of mysql biology stuff
<joshnewbie> it would just be so so SO very much easier to not have to use sudo
<bioterror> say
<bioterror> sudo su
<bioterror> :D
<joshnewbie> thanks
<joshnewbie> success!
<joshnewbie> wait
<joshnewbie> is this gonna then install the programs in the root/bin instead of josh/bin?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> should go under /usr/bin/
<joshnewbie> so does this change the presumed environmental paths for normal installation?
<joshnewbie> whew
<joshnewbie> just checking
<bioterror> if you're using apt-get or dpkg
<joshnewbie> hmm, no this is much more homebrew packages
<joshnewbie> it is for reading whole genomes
<joshnewbie> not too mainstream
<bioterror> are you compiling from sources?
<joshnewbie> perl packages and then it downloads some special stuff from cpan
<JPC68147> where to start?
<bioterror> from the beginning
<JPC68147> ubuntu tweak isn't giving me the options that various pages I have found show
<JPC68147> in particular the ability to modify my login screen
<bioterror> hA
<bioterror> gdm is crippled nowdays
<bioterror> I dunno why gdm themes was removed
<JPC68147> ah, so I am reading old info then
<bioterror> but I'm off to bed
<bioterror> it's 2am ;)
<JPC68147> np, thnx
<bioterror> someone who uses vanilla buntu might know more about it
<JPC68147> gnite
<JPC68147> so can you modify your login page in Ubuntu 10.10?
<JPC68147> I don't like the colors (too dark) and the people selector looks very generic, almost eastern european to me
<JPC68147> and speaking of dark, anyone got any suggestion as how to get the machine to remember my display calibration settings
<JPC68147> the save button doesn't activate and every time I log off I have to set it again
<JPC68147> anyone recommend a site that answers a lot of these questions in english?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-16
<charlie-tca>  http://askubuntu.com/
<MosesM> newb question; I am trying to use rsync to back up /home/jeff onto an external HD, however external does not have enough space to back up "movies" directory - so I figure easiest route is to move "Movies" into /home/ then just rsync /home/jeff/
<MosesM> it spits an error; is this because you cannot move things into /home/, or because I am doing something else wrong?
<MosesM> next easiest solution is to create a subdir in /jeff/ called My Documents, move everything other than "Movies" into there, then do rsync...but I figure it's better to learn the correct approach than juryrig :P
<holstein> MosesM: what cant you move /Movies?
<MosesM> well it's just too large, my external is 50 and /jeff/ is 90, of which 60 is in /movies/
<holstein> right
<holstein> so you want to take /Movies
<holstein> and relocate them
<holstein> other than in your /home folder
<MosesM> but not to /home/ ?
<holstein> well, thats what im asking
<holstein> whats the error?
<MosesM> Error moving file: Permission denied
<holstein> you're going for /home/Movies
<holstein> right?
<MosesM> yeah
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> sudo mv it
<holstein> not sure what the deal is though
<MosesM> cd to /jeff/, then sudo mv -r Movies /home
<MosesM> ?
<holstein> sudo should do it
<holstein> IF thats what you want to end up with
<holstein> then you can put them back i suppose
<MosesM> I want to put Movies in some other folder than /jeff/ and not have to move it back, since I'd like to rsync every month or whatever
<holstein> i would probably try for an rsync script that would just not do /home/you/Movies
<holstein> MosesM: but sudo mv will do what you are trying to do
<MosesM> I'm terribly new here, so in terminal do I have to cd over to /you/ or to /movies/ or just to /home/ ?
<MosesM> and then it's just "sudo mv Movies /home/" and password?
<holstein> MosesM: theres nothing wrong with just including the path
<holstein> the complete path
<holstein> and using tab to auto-complete so you are sure you are getting what you want
<MosesM> oh, awesome
<holstein> MosesM: and i think you need the -r flag like you had
<MosesM> using the whole path makes things easier, thanks
<holstein> MosesM: you can always test it out first too
<MosesM> -r just basically means "and all subfolders and subfiles", right?
<holstein> mkdir /home/you/something
<MosesM> one day I shall master this >.>
<holstein> mv -r /home/you/something /home
<holstein> then sudo if you get the permissions error
<holstein> then sudo rmdir /home/something
<MosesM> yup, it worked, much thanks - it now shows up in /home/
<holstein> and do it on the real deal :)
<holstein> MosesM: cool
<MosesM> though oddly my /name/ file seems to have not changed in size o.O
<holstein> MosesM: hmmm
<holstein> where are you looking?
<MosesM> /home/, rightclick name
<MosesM> properties
<MosesM> is there any way that if I view the size of A, B and C and it totals 20gig, that the folder containing only A, B and C would be 60gig?
<MosesM> can I view a list of the largest files or something? :\
<holstein> theres some GUI tool for that somewhere
 * holstein looking
<MosesM> because it's basically jpgs, texts and pdfs, there is no way that - absent the movies folder - it can possibly be anywhere close to 60gig
<superproxy> can anyone help me with proxy authentication problems?
<superproxy> i'm running ubuntu 10.10 32 bit live cd
<holstein> MosesM: theres a disk useage analyzer
<holstein> in assecories
<holstein> at least in 10.04
<holstein> they might have moved it
<holstein> or taken it out
<holstein> superproxy: problems trying to install?
<MosesM> aha, found it
 * MosesM opens, thanks
<superproxy> hosltein: yeah and problems connecting my programs to the internet
<superproxy> http://pastebin.com/kDgWu6e0
<holstein> superproxy: if you just type ho
<holstein> in here
<holstein> and then hit tab
<holstein> it'll auto complete my nick :)
<MosesM> I must say, a month into using it (and once getting rid of the icky Netbook gnome that lacked any menus and instead had coloured blocks to click...), I *like* Ubuntu...I'm just no good at it; but it's entirely my fault, not it's :)
 * holstein looking
<superproxy> here, after i tried accessing gnome-do it doesn't work
<superproxy> i tried sudo apt-get update
<holstein> MosesM: :)
<holstein> glad you are enjoying it
<holstein> i think you are on the right track
<MosesM> also, appears it was either user-error, or just a caching issue, it now properly says 20g :)
<superproxy> this happened http://pastebin.com/7BD0GiEN
<superproxy> i can internet if firefox, the authentication pop-up pops up
<superproxy> but it is limited to firefox only
<holstein> superproxy: this is old, but give it a look
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400210
<holstein> MosesM: i was going to say, give it a minute to catch up
<holstein> and report
<superproxy> oh thanks
<MosesM> and I already figured out grsync, w00t
<MosesM> much thanks folks
<superproxy> holstein: why doesn't the authentication feature in the network proxy work?
<holstein> superproxy: im not sure
<holstein> i havent needed to set that up yet
<superproxy> ok thnx
<MK``> How do I get nautilus to show the location bar by default?
<madsailor> MK``, it's under the view menu
<MK``> rather, the Go To thing that lets you type a location
<madsailor> MK``, I don't know if you can set it to be open by default.  I always just click on the magnifying glass icon
<MK``> I am referring to the function it does when you press ctrl+l
<MK``> ctrl+L, that is
<madsailor> ok..gotcha now. I'm not sure offhand, however.
<madsailor> sorry
<MK``> no problem
<Laggg> lets see some cool ubuntu themes!
<MK``> Dealing with a more serious problem: I can't seem to connect to the windows network here anymore, it just happened out of the blue
<MK``> When I clicked on network at first it didn't open the folder at all, then threw this error when I opened another location:  "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken. Please select another viewer and tr
<MK``> y again."
<MK``> Now, it opens the "Windows network" folder but does not show any networks
<holstein> windows can connect to ssh shares
<holstein> with sftp or whatever
<MK``> The strange thing is that I know the network connection works because I am connected to a printer on that network
<holstein> i stopped trying to make linux talk to windows, and things got a lot easier
<MK``> heh
<holstein> MK``: i would just logout
<holstein> see if it comes back
<holstein> "did you turn it off and back on again" ;)
<MK``> I tried that :( nothing
<holstein> well, assuming you restarted the windows boxes too
<MK``> I also tried restarting nautilus while logged in, so that's not the problem
<holstein> i would try pinging them
<holstein> and go from there
<MK``> Well see, there is a printer connected to one of the windows boxes, and I can send print jobs to it. Yet it can't seem to see the box it is connected to.
<holstein> id say you got a good chance of sorting it out then
<holstein> if you got printer sharing going on
<MK``> Additionally, if I use "Connect to server" and enter the IP of the box, it connects and allows me to read from the box fine, but not write to it
<holstein> sounds like permissions then
<MK``> hm
<madsailor> MK``, I did a quck google search on your error and it returned this :http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1036024.html.  Seems purging and re-installing samba has helped for some
<holstein> i found samba a bit fiddly
<madsailor> so have I
<holstein> from OSX to windows too
<madsailor> I've never had a mac, not not surprised.
<madsailor> but
<MK``> un-and-reinstalling samba did not fix it :(
<coz_> MK``,  not sure what the issue is  however.. with any application,, sometimes uninstalling it does nothing because the config files from previous install my still be on the system,, a reinstallation simply allows the application to pick up where it left off
<coz_> MK``,  if you uninstall anything,, check the system for any indication of that applications including configuration files
<MK``> I have no nautilus bookmarks aside from the default, and the share has no password
<coz_> MK``,  not sure then,,, if no one here can help  you may want to try ##linux channel,,, they are generally helpful
<MK``> alright
<MK``> hm, in ~/mnt/ there is a folder named after an older share and an old printer that was removed, would that be an issue?
<MK``> Damnit. I clicked "revert" on menu changes I made, and it reverted the structure but just deleted any things I had in custom folders I made... how do I restore them?
<MK``> anyone here? :(
<bioterror> I am
<bioterror> and I dont know about menu changes and custom folders
<MK``> I was editing the Applications menu to move stuff around when it lost focus and I accidentally deleted one of the root folders. I clicked "revert" on menu changes I made, and it reverted the structure but just deleted any things I had in custom folders I made... how do I restore them?
<bioterror> sounds like a Gnome-thingie
<PDSmedia> does anyone have experience with configutation of ubuntu server edition?
<bioterror> PDSmedia, what kind of experience
<PDSmedia> configuration after new install
<bioterror> can you be a little more specific
<bioterror> like configuring what
 * nlsthzn-work waves at bioterror ... and also to everyone else too ...
<bioterror> morning nlsthzn-work
<bioterror> few hours and I'm off to repair a dell r710
<bioterror> my first dell gig, I've only serviced sun microsystems servers :D
<PDSmedia> the only reference I have is the PDF file found on the Ubuntu site.  It requires that you edit a lot of configuration files... but does not mention what commands allow u to do that
<nlsthzn-work> cool... a step up? :p
<bioterror> PDSmedia, when you install server, you have a vision what's the purpose of that server
<bioterror> nlsthzn-work, not exactly. I just got a dispatch call that help is needed and I get 200e for the dispatch call
<nlsthzn-work> bioterror: euro?
<bioterror> yeah
<nlsthzn-work> bioterror: holy #$%^... I am in the wrong profession QQ
<nlsthzn-work> :p
<bioterror> I can change one system board for 200 euros + travel expences
<PDSmedia> are u asking why am I setting up a server version?
<bioterror> PDSmedia, kinda
<bioterror> PDSmedia, is it a file server, http server, what?!
<PDSmedia> my purpose is to provide a test enviroment on my local network for testing PHP script and MySQL utilized by Drupal CMS sites I'm developing
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install php5 mysql
<bioterror> if I remember right
<PDSmedia> there is a lot more to it than installing packages as ur suggesting
<PDSmedia> I can't find the commands to edit configuration files
<bioterror> nanovi joe sed
<bioterror> nano vi joe sed vim
<PDSmedia> I don't even know what the directory structure is
<bioterror> chhose one
<PDSmedia> joe? sed?  have no idea what ur asking
<bioterror> those are editors
<bioterror> take nano
<bioterror> nano /etc/something
<bioterror> butn ow I'm off for breakfast, wife is yelling :D
<PDSmedia> thanks
<beachbuddah> hello ubuntu-beginners
<beachbuddah> ayone have a suggestion for a cd/dvd drive that is only recognized as a cd drive - and with limited burning capabilities at that?
<coz_> beachbuddah,  mm  which manufacturer is this drive?
<beachbuddah> it's only listed as generic - it's part of a gateway 7330 gz laptop
<coz_> beachbuddah,  mm ,,, and what are the limited burning capabilities?
<beachbuddah> it won't burn an .iso file
<beachbuddah> it hangs and gives me an error msg (which of course I don't have to hand)
<coz_> beachbuddah,  which application are you using to burn this .iso?
<beachbuddah> brasero
<coz_> beachbuddah,  you are using a cd to burn the iso to?
<beachbuddah> yes
<coz_> beachbuddah,   ok  open a terminal   and install this     sudo apt-get install gnomebaker    <<  if you are on Gnome that is
<beachbuddah> I am - will do
<coz_> beachbuddah,  that will show up under the Sound and Video menu
<coz_> beachbuddah,  let me know when you open it
<beachbuddah> k
<coz_> beachbuddah,  ready?
<beachbuddah> ready
<coz_> beachbuddah,  ok  under the "Tools"  menu  you will see  Burn CD image or  DVD image
<coz_> sorry
<beachbuddah> wb
<coz_> beachbuddah,  however
<beachbuddah> yes?
<coz_> beachbuddah,   if you dont already have the cd in the burner  close gnomebaker,,
<beachbuddah> lol
<beachbuddah> re-ready
<coz_> put in the cd  let it be recognized  then open gnomebaker,, this is the same on any OS  generally,, the cd burner with the cd has to be recongized before opening the application or it takes forever
<coz_> beachbuddah, ok now under Tools   choose Burn cd image
<coz_> beachbuddah,  locate it
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,   set the speed to  1x
<coz_>  mode  = Auto
<beachbuddah> 1x
<beachbuddah> auto
<coz_> eject disk checked
<coz_> then click start
<beachbuddah> checked
<coz_> beachbuddah,   if the cd burner is not  querky and in good condition it should burn fine
<coz_> 2 minutes ,, be right back
<beachbuddah> we'll see whether I have the quirky drive in a minute
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> ok back
<coz_> beachbuddah,  also when burning ISO images  always choose 1x speed,,, this will elimiate,, most of the burning errors that can occur at faster speeds
<coz_> beachbuddah,  same holds true for burning  music files as well
<beachbuddah> it is stuck at 50% preparing to burn
<beachbuddah> woops
<beachbuddah> it just ejected - burn failed
<coz_> beachbuddah,  yep  gomebaker does that
<coz_> ah oh
<coz_> beachbuddah,  what is the error message
 * nlsthzn-work has found certain media that cannot be burnt at such low speeds...
<beachbuddah> 'burn failed'
<coz_> beachbuddah,  there sould be a pull down for details
<beachbuddah> wodim: CD/DVD-Recorder not ready.
<coz_> nlsthzn-work,  oh?  wow
<coz_> beachbuddah,  mmm.. is this a new system?
<beachbuddah> oh no - 6-7 yrs old
<nlsthzn-work> coz_: the media will specify is is for 4X- 52X spead etc...
<coz_> beachbuddah,  oo  ... you have had this since it was new
<beachbuddah> there is a very long list of wodim comments - want them?
<coz_> nlsthzn-work,  that's odd  ,, I have not come acorss that yet
<beachbuddah> yes - since 200x
<coz_> beachbuddah,   list them on pastebin.com and give us the link
<beachbuddah> also I would wager I could write a pdf file to the drive
<coz_> beachbuddah,   does anyone smoke around the computer?
<beachbuddah> not since 2007
<coz_> beachbuddah,   smoke can really damage the lazer lens in the cdrom... severely
<beachbuddah> ruh-roh
<coz_> beachbuddah,  my nephew smokes cigars... and I had gone through 6  cdburners  in 8 months
<coz_> he no longer smokes here :)
<coz_> beachbuddah,  do you have access to an other burner?
<beachbuddah> unfortuantely no
<coz_> darn
<beachbuddah> here's the paste
<beachbuddah> http://pastebin.com/84VTxTri
<coz_> beachbuddah,  which brand of  disk are you using?
<beachbuddah> memorex
<coz_> beachbuddah,  for future reference   choose  either  sony or tdk,, maybe even verbatum over memorex
<beachbuddah> ok - teach me to pick em because they were a cool shade of orange
 * nlsthzn-work thinks it is more likely the hardware than the media...
<coz_> beachbuddah,   also  check on your systems website ... some burners will not accept certain media... try to find out the actual manufacturer of that cd burner
<coz_> beachbuddah,  but if it had been exposed to smoke for any length of time in the past ,,,  it could be a stained  lens
<coz_> beachbuddah,  other than this , there is no real way of me troubleshooting this   without being there,, at least off the top of my head I cant think of another way
<beachbuddah>  - can't really check the website - the model is no longer supported - any documentaiton I find just says generic drive
<coz_> ooo
<beachbuddah> fair enough - I appreciate the effort
<coz_> beachbuddah,  you could shutdown and take the drive out of the system to check for serial numbers and possible base manufacturer
<beachbuddah> would it be the lens though that causes the system to not recognize the dvd component?
<beachbuddah> maybe I could try that tomorrow
<coz_> beachbuddah,  no not the system failing to recognize it,, that woulndt be stained lens...
<beachbuddah> so maybe just an elderly drive then
<coz_> beachbuddah,  which iso image is this out of curiosity
<beachbuddah> I was trying 11.04
<coz_> beachbuddah,  ah  ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,   I have a mini.iso image for natty  ,, lets see if that burns hold on
<beachbuddah> it was the first time since I installed Ubuntu in November that I tried to write anything (or watch a DVD)
<coz_> beachbuddah,  can you watch a dvd from that drive?
<beachbuddah> no
<coz_> beachbuddah,  and you have all of the codecs installed?
<nlsthzn-work> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nlsthzn-work> :D
<nlsthzn-work> cheers all... me going home now :)
<beachbuddah> I went through all the forums and added the various recommended ppas
<coz_> beachbuddah,  yes the restreicted extras but  you also need to run this command to play dvd's      sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<coz_> also
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,  you are on maverick  32 bit ?
<beachbuddah> yes
<coz_> beachbuddah,  ok go here   http://packages.medibuntu.org/maverick/index.html  ,, scroll to the bottom and click the  w32codecs  package  then install that
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,  when that package is finished downloading just double click to install with gdebi
<beachbuddah> I already had medibuntu installed so I just double clicked - software center indicates installed
<coz_> oh ok cool
<coz_> beachbuddah,  out of curiosity , open a terminal         cdrecord -scanbus
<beachbuddah> ok
<beachbuddah> any particular output?
<coz_> beachbuddah,  it should list the cdburner
<beachbuddah> 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVD-RW GCA-4080N' '0G34' Removable CD-ROM
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> beachbuddah,  ok it is a  GCA-4080N
<beachbuddah> on the outside of the drawer it does say 'DVD'
<coz_> beachbuddah,   well apparenlty they didnt stamp the front correctly if it doesnt say    dvd -rw
<beachbuddah> it once upon a time played dvds
<coz_> beachbuddah,  is this a laptop?
<beachbuddah> yes
<coz_> ah ok I found many hits on ebay for this cdburner
<coz_> beachbuddah,    http://shop.ebay.com/items/gca%204080n?_dmd=1&_sop=12&rvr_id=225429266829&MT_ID=69&crlp=4766159468_9405&tt_encode=raw&geo_id=1&keyword=gca+4080n&adgroup_id=1719967808
<beachbuddah> <$20  - it's probably worth it
<coz_> beachbuddah,  there are a few less than that with free shipping as well
<beachbuddah> sounds like the way to go
<coz_> beachbuddah,  I would guess you could use several models as a replacement including a usb one
<beachbuddah> good enough
<coz_> although   I dont know if the system can boot from usb cd  in the bios
<beachbuddah> no it can't
<beachbuddah> not even this one thats installed now
<coz_> beachbuddah,  according to the  cdrecord -scanbus   the system sees and recognizes the burner
<coz_> beachbuddah,  from that,, I am "only" guessing,, that the burner itself is most likely  shot
<coz_> beachbuddah,  however
<beachbuddah> it plays music without a problem
<beachbuddah> just the burning and the dvd issues
<coz_> beachbuddah,   here is a link for the 11.04  mini iso      http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/mini.iso
<beachbuddah> well thats two out of three - lol
<coz_> beachbuddah,  this iso is about 19 megs
<beachbuddah> ok
<beachbuddah> got it
<beachbuddah> ty
<coz_> beachbuddah,  it is NOT a live cd ,, it is text install..if it burns successfully  the install procedure is text based
<beachbuddah> 'text based'?
<coz_> beachbuddah,  at one point you will be given a list of possible installs,,, choose  gnome desktop
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,  to choose that use the "SPACE" bar to tick the box  and the arrows to scrool through the list
<beachbuddah> oh ok
<coz_> beachbuddah,  SPACE bar is the one to remember for ticking a box
<coz_> beachbuddah,  otherwise you get no gui  but it can be installed later
<beachbuddah> gotcha'
<coz_> beachbuddah,  this  iso  downloads current updates  from the internet ,,actually it downloads the en tire  system from the internet
<coz_> that's why the iso is only 19 megs
<coz_> beachbuddah,  I have NOT tested t his image
<coz_> beachbuddah,  generally the mini.iso comes out after release
<coz_> beachbuddah,  you say it is already downloaded?
<beachbuddah> yes -= I am trying to burn it with gnomebaker as we speak
<coz_> ok I am deleteing it from my dropbox
<beachbuddah> ok
<coz_> let me know if it burns
<beachbuddah> it's still at that 50
<beachbuddah> %
<beachbuddah> mark
<coz_> right that's typical for gnomebaker
<beachbuddah> k
<coz_> beachbuddah,  if it is the same cd you used before it may be  partially written to ,, so if t his fails,, try a new cd
<beachbuddah> ok
<beachbuddah> fail
<coz_> ah damn
<coz_> rather  "caca:
<beachbuddah> meh
<beachbuddah> life in the fast lane
<beachbuddah> lol
<coz_> beachbuddah,  apparenlty the drive itself is a bit querky
<beachbuddah> so be it - I'll order one from work later when I go in
<coz_> beachbuddah,  good luck with this... or... maybe have someone burn the iso for you ?
<beachbuddah> thanks for your efforts though coz, I really appreciate how you and others are here to give a hand to us less knowledgeable
<coz_> the drive may be able to read
<beachbuddah> I can find someone to do it for me, yes
<coz_> beachbuddah,   let me know at some point what happens ,, I know this can be a pain
<beachbuddah> I will
<beachbuddah> thanks again
<coz_> no problem
<Bipul> i have used this command apt-get --download-only install freesweep  to get freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb but i dont know whear it's location
<genupulas> tmp
<genupulas> may be
<MrChrisDruif> Not in your home?
<MrChrisDruif> That's the location your in when you start the terminal
<Bipul> ok
<Bipul> nops there is no folder
<easwar> I'm trying to untar a tarball onto an SD Card
<genupulas> Bipul:  whats the value of your cache
<Bipul> root@bipul-desktop:~# mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb /tmp/evil
<Bipul> mv: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Bipul> value? of cache?
<genupulas> Bipul:  actually i read that in linux for you
<Bipul> ohh
<Bipul> idk :(
<genupulas> if cahe value =0 then all apt-get data will erasse
<genupulas> reverse at canhe=1
<genupulas> cache =1
<MrChrisDruif> From a old link: try in /var/cache/apt/archives Bipul
<genupulas> thts it
<easwar> and during the untar, the card errors out, and switches to a new /dev file
<easwar> I would've mounted /dev/mmcblk0p2 at /media/Rootfs
<Bipul> MrChrisDruif, ?
<easwar> and /dev/mmcblk0p1 at /media/Boot
<easwar> but after the I/O error, the device would change to /dev/mmcblk1 and partitions to /dev/mmcblk1p[1,2]
<MrChrisDruif> You should find it in that dir Bipul
<MrChrisDruif> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445169 <= source
<Bipul> MrChrisDruif,  yes there is freesweep_0.90-2_i386.deb   in that directory
<easwar> but when I run fsck on the partitions, they come out clean
<easwar> after remounting /dev/mmcblk1p[1,2]
<easwar> any ideas?
<Bipul> MrChrisDruif,  root@bipul-desktop:~# mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb /tmp/evil
<Bipul> mv: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Bipul> i have made a dir as tmp
<Bipul> in evil and i want to move it
<MrChrisDruif> Don't you need root-rights for that dir?
<Bipul> MrChrisDruif, ?
<MrChrisDruif> For /var I mean
<Bipul> bipul@bipul-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb /tmp/evil
<Bipul> mv: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Bipul> in both condition i can not able to mv
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't it sometimes say it can't "find it" if it needs root rights? You could try sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb /tmp/evil
<easwar> I'm trying to untar a tarball onto an SD Card
<easwar> and during the untar, the card errors out, and switches to a new /dev file
<easwar> fsck on the partitions comes out clean
<easwar> tried with ext3/4
<easwar> any ideas?
<squaregoldfish> easwar: Can you untar it on your HDD and copy it across to the card?
<easwar> squaregoldfish, Can't, it's meant for booting an embedded board
<easwar> and according to the instructions, it's supposed to be untarred directly onto it
<squaregoldfish> easwar: Odd. If it's a plain tarball containing files, I don't see how untar direct vs copying on to the card would make any difference.
<easwar> squaregoldfish, not a plain tarball, it holds a rootfs
<easwar> ls
<easwar> oops
<easwar> mistook Xchat for the terminal I was working on
<easwar> :P
<squaregoldfish> Ah. Dunno then.
<easwar> squaregoldfish, ok, thanks anyway :)
<Bipul> can any one help me
<Bipul> http://www.securitytube.net/video/618 i am just going through this instruction
<Bipul> but i cant able to make a In the 'DEBIAN' directory, create a file named 'control'
<ereotav> im running steam via wine it works great and runs portal fine but i installed a font into wine and now portal doesnt work. how can i undo what i did?
<ereotav> i ran an exe in terminal
<ereotav> to install
<iceflatline> Have you tried uninstalling the font?
<ereotav> i cant find it in wine
<ereotav> it was tahoma
<iceflatline> so it's not listed as an installed program?
<ereotav> correct
<ereotav> if i unistall wine then reinstall it and steam do you think it will be fixed?
<iceflatline> That's what I would do.
<bioterror> could be under .wine
<ereotav> got it
<MrChrisDruif> Also remove config files
<ereotav> thanks
<Dyinglight1> Hello
<Dyinglight1> How come ubuntu does not boot off my flash drive with linux when i have set the boot prefrence to removable dev.
<Fvic> why "pushd" command is used,can anyone help me ??
<Bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594959/ just tell me whats wrong with this
<MrChrisDruif> Bipul: Try it with sudo?
<Bipul> root@bipul-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives# sudo mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb /tmp/evil
<Bipul> mv: cannot stat `/var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep_0.90-1_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<Bipul> root@bipul-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives#
<geirha> There's a freesweep_0.90-2_i386.deb in there ... with a -2, not -1
<geirha> mv /var/cache/apt/archives/freesweep<tab>    Hitting tab there will autocomplete it
<geirha> Oh, and you probably don't need sudo, not for moving something to /tmp, unless /tmp/evil is a directory not writable to you.
<MrChrisDruif> geirha: I thought you needed root for the /var
<MrChrisDruif> But anyway, I think it's solved for Bipul
<geirha> MrChrisDruif: Ah good point, you obviosly need read and execute permission to all the containing directories of the source file
<geirha> Though, at least on my system, all directories down to / is world readable
<geirha> s/down/up/
<MrChrisDruif> To all the directories you move it FROM and TO :)
<geirha> Well, sure, but /tmp is world readable, otherwise you'll have a lot of problems. :)
<geirha> err, world writable I mean.
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<spook1234> hello?
<spook1234> my first time using IRC so I'm a little lost
<squaregoldfish> spook1234: Just ask a question!
<spook1234> awesome, that's the first other chat message i've seen
<spook1234> I just wanted to make sure I was connected properly
<spook1234> no ubuntu-specific questions atm thanks
<spook1234> I might be able to answer some though if anybody has some
<spook1234> hm
<squaregoldfish> spook1234: Just hang around. If someone posts a question, answer it if you can!
<squaregoldfish> spook1234: Oh, and welcome!
<spook1234> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, welcome spook1234
<MrChrisDruif> Dutch?
<spook1234> not I, no
<spook1234> mind if I ask an IRC question?
<MrChrisDruif> Sure, no problem
<spook1234> how many people in this channel?  how can I list them?
<spook1234> I'm reading through the help but I don't see that one yet
<MrChrisDruif> What are you using?
<spook1234> ircii
<MrChrisDruif> In my program I can clearly see how many are connected....but I'm using Pidgin, not a "real" IRC program to some :P
<spook1234> are the commands different for different clients?  that would be unfortunate
<spook1234> hm
<spook1234> yeah, I'd like to use Adium but IRC's always been a mystery to me so I figured I'd go command line first to understand it
<MrChrisDruif> But I see 68 people in this room....some are bots, but that's because I know they are
<spook1234> hm
<spook1234> chatbots or spambots?
<MrChrisDruif> chatbots :)
<MrChrisDruif> We don't take kindly to spambots :D
<spook> what kind of bots?
<spook> hey look at that I figured out adium
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh, spook as well? :)
<spook> yup
<spook> common handle in games
<spook> actually I set out today to find a call of duty team to play on
<MrChrisDruif> Well chatbots isn't the right term. More functional bots
<spook> eventually got directed to an irc channel
<spook> helper bots?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, like ChanServ
<MrChrisDruif> And ubot2
<spook> in Adium it automatically opened a tab for ChanServ
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :)
<spook> to join a channel, do I need to specify server and channel, or just channel?
<MrChrisDruif> channel, unless it's on an other network. E.g. you can join or team channel by issuing /join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<spook> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-17
<MK``> if I export the output of a terminal using a command that requires sudo, will I have access to that text file without root access?
<kanji> anyone here play starcraft2? wants to play?
<nlsthzn> hi all... I was trying to sync my ipod touch 3rd gen with banshee, but I get an error that the device does not support m4a files and they don't get copied over... any ideas, links perhaps to get it working?
<holstein> sync?
<holstein> you mean with a cable?
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> nlsthzn: have you tried with mp3's?
<holstein> is it just the m4a's? or all content?
<holstein> can you just drag the files over on it like its a hard drive?
<nlsthzn> holstein: hi, mp3 work fine... not sure I can just drag and drop... the 3rd gen encrypts the files for something, that is why it has to sync with a media player AFAIK
<holstein> you dont want to convert the m4a's to mp3?
<nlsthzn> holstein: I could... not the ideal solution... just thought maybe someone had a solution... there is a bug for banshee 1.8 that was filed and fixed... but I am on 2.0 currently... no sweat, thanks any way :)
<tsnyder91> Hello. I had a question about the package firmware-linux that doesn't seem to exist for Ubuntu?  Is it the same as linux-firmware?
<HoboSteau-> my cursor has dissapeared and i have no idea how to get it back O.o
<coz_> good day all
<bioterror> bestis, kovemmis vauhdeis 23mm on kovempi.
<bioterror> ffffff
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<telinal> I installed Ubuntu 10.10 fresh on a Sempron PC, install seems to go thorugh fine in all stages, but when I boot from the HDD the system ends looping in the boot up screen
<telinal> The system booted finally after a long time and many of these loops, will try to see if it happens again
<nlsthzn-work> all is well that ends well I guess...
<ubuntun00b1> can anyone help me with a .deb install? i'm downloading the install but it does not show up in the destination
<ubuntun00b1> yet the download shows in chorium download list
<ubuntun00b1> and when i try and open it from there nothing happens
<nlsthzn-work> ubuntun00b1: to which directory is the file saving?
<ubuntun00b1> Downloads
<nlsthzn-work> /home/*username*/Downloads ?
<ubuntun00b1> yup the default one
<holstein> when in chromium, you can view the downloads
<holstein> control-j i think it is
<holstein> and say 'show in folder'
<ubuntun00b1> yeah the file shows up there
<holstein> that can be helpful if you lose it :)
<ubuntun00b1> but when i click on it nothing happens
<ubuntun00b1> and when i right click and go show in folder
<ubuntun00b1> it does not show up
<ubuntun00b1> and i can see it in terminal either
<ubuntun00b1> http://code.google.com/p/wxlauncher/downloads/list
<holstein> maybe it didnt finish downloading
<holstein> i would try getting it again
<ubuntun00b1> i tried a couple times
<holstein> ubuntun00b1: what is it?
<ubuntun00b1> i even tried downloading to an empty directory
<holstein> link it here
<ubuntun00b1> is a game
<ubuntun00b1> freespace
<holstein> link me the URL
<holstein> and i'll try :)
<ubuntun00b1> sorry i'm a bit slow not use to xchat
<holstein> nlsthzn-work: anyways
<holstein> looks like ubuntun00b1 has a read-only setup somehow
<holstein> sudo wget URL returns write permissions errors
<nlsthzn-work> holstein: was the reason I wanted to know where the file was going... sounded like a permission issue :) thanks for the feedback
<holstein> :)
<holstein> ubuntun00b1: why not turn it off and back on again
<holstein> and see if that sorts it out :)
<nlsthzn-work> :D
<holstein> ubuntun00b1: ?
<holstein> you got write privs?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-09
<kevin> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: Hi!
<kevin> hey
<kevin> hello
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: Hi
<kevin> u still onhere
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: Yes
<kevin> u know alot about ubuntu
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: Can't say lots, many people know more than I do. But is there something I can help you in?
<kevin> well copy and paste dont work anymore inthe terminal
<kevin> and the terminal freezes
<kevin> sometimes
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: You should use Ctrl+Shift+C to copy, and Ctrl+Shift+V to paste.
<kevin> that dont work either
<kevin> how do i see the code that controls it
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: What are you trying to copy/paste?
<kevin> well alot of times i want show terminal out put or copy from a website and imput it into terminal
<kevin> any idea
<kevin> ??
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: I recommend you use "<command> | pastebinit", without quotes, where <command> is the actual command that the user gave you, so it will give you a link for the person who is helping you to verify.
<kevin> well i do know of that but i want to right click copy and then paste
<kevin> pastebinit dont cover everysituation
<JoseeAntonioR> kevin: Really, I don't know what may be happening.
<kevin> ok then thanks
<kevin> highlight my name please i want to see something
<benonsoftware> kevin
<kevin> thanks can u highlight me one more time
<_wdd> hello
<jdmcancer> Hello
<jdmcancer> Can anyone help me to check if my machine has a virus?
<holstein> jdmcancer: are you running linux? ...probably not
<holstein> you might have infected files that could infect other machines... i would check out some live CD's or just run some scans
<jdmcancer> Yes I am running Ubuntu Linux Oneric Ocelot
<holstein> AVG even has a live CD that is quite handy
<duanedesign> yeah i have never heard of anyone getting a virus on linux
<holstein> i mean, never say never or whatever... but it *never* happens ;)
<jdmcancer> This is what is happening....my monitor works and displays everything like it should while the computer is booting but after the computer finishes booting the monitor goes black and has a message "out of range".
<jdmcancer> And I just hooked the same monitor to a different machine and it worked perfectly on the other machine.
<holstein> jdmcancer: thats not a virus
<holstein> jdmcancer: thats a graphics card issue
<holstein> jdmcancer: i have seen that before.. the card is displaying something the monitor cant handle
<jdmcancer> My machine doesn't have a separate graphics card just whatever is built into the motherboard.
<holstein> jdmcancer: i usually just experiment around and get that sorted out.. i would plug another monitor in and set it to something *really* generic, like 800x600, like i suggested last time
<holstein> jdmcancer: doest matter where the device is physically located, troubleshooting will be similar
<jdmcancer> Last time after I talked with you the monitor went back to working for a while like it was solved but now it's doing it again.
<holstein> jdmcancer: there are ways to "reset" the graphics, you can also make a custom xorg.conf, but in these cases, i usually try and just take the path of least resistance... i would just plug another monitor in and mess with the settigs in the GUI til the offending monitor gets a config it likes
<holstein> jdmcancer: cool.. it'll be the same deal.. its likely an upgread that is breaking things
<holstein> jdmcancer: you dont *have* to upgrade all the time, though doing kernel updates is a good idea
<jdmcancer> So I make these changes in the settings on the monitor itself or in someplace on the computer?
<holstein> jdmcancer: the monitor likely wont accept any changes like that
<holstein> its hardware, and "does what it does"
<holstein> jdmcancer: the card is what is trying to create a signal that the monitor cant handle
<holstein> jdmcancer: when i say "card" i mean, your graphics chip... even though its not on a seperate "card"
<jdmcancer> So do I go to settings for display or graphics or something like that?
<holstein> jdmcancer: where ever you are comfortable changing the configuration of your grahpics
<holstein> i suggested the GUI, since thats likely something you have used before
<jdmcancer> OK I'm just new to this but is the GUI the same as the terminal?
<holstein> jdmcancer: i was talking about using another monitor and clicking on "monitor settings", but that is just to get to what i feel would be the easiest for you
<holstein> easiest/best
<holstein> jdmcancer: i have to run... good luck :)
<jdmcancer> OK thanks
<Sourcecode> hello
<Sourcecode> currently builing a home server for ftp and web hosting would it be wise to use the current version of ubuntu or wait for the v. 12.04?
<philipballew_> Sourcecode, try 12.04
<philipballew_> it has a longer support time
<philipballew_> id personally try it now
<Sourcecode> would it be a hassle to switch to 12.04 from 11.10
<philipballew_> set up ssh and sftp on it and it should be good even now
<philipballew_> not really
<Sourcecode> can i install the os on a 64GB ssd as a primary boot drive
<Reiss> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on my windows 7 machine using the windows ubuntu installer, and I'm having some issues, can anyone help me?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-10
<Val1> Hi, this is my frist day using xubuntu but i just cant make my wifi works....some one please teachme
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: You need instruccions on how to connect to a wifi network?
<Val1> No really, i just install this SO my wifi network works OK...but the computer says something missing in the firmware (sorry x my englis)
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: What language do you speak?
<Val1> español
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Oh, genial, entonces te puedo ayudar
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Has intentado ver si hay controladores adicionales por instalar?
<Val1> Bien...decia es mi primer dia usando xubuntu, se que faltan por instalar controladores...pero no se como hacerlo. Tengo apenas unas horas aprendiendo....
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Bueno, qué versión de Xubuntu tienes?
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Sigues aquí?
<Val1> Si, perdon..esque estaba viendo cual era...es la 10
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: 10.04 o 10.10?
<Val1> 10.04
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Por favor, abre un terminal presionando Ctrl+Alt+T
<Val1> Ya
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Por favor, escribe "sudo apt-get install jockey-gtk" sin comillas
<Val1> se interrumpió la ejecución de dpkg, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema
<JoseeAntonioR> Corre el comando que te ha devuelto el sistema
<Val1> ok
<Val1> fíltrela con `less' o con `more'!
<Val1> creo que lo hice mal ...
<JoseeAntonioR> Perdón?
<Val1> me aparece eso...
<JoseeAntonioR> Me puedes dar un segundo, por favor?
<Val1> Claro
<Val1> si te sirve de algoesto fue lo que apareció.....sudo dpkg
<Val1> dpkg: error: se necesita una opción de acción
<Val1> Escriba dpkg --help para ayuda sobre instalar y desinstalar paquetes [*];
<Val1> Use `dselect' o `aptitude' para una gestión más amigable de los paquetes;
<Val1> Escriba dpkg -Dhelp para una lista de los valores de depuración de dpkg;
<Val1> Escriba dpkg --force-help para una lista de las opciones para forzar cosas;
<Val1> Escriba dpkg-deb --help para obtener ayuda sobre manipulación de archivos .deb;
<Val1> Las opciones marcadas con [*] producen una salida extensa,
<Val1> ¡fíltrela con `less' o con `more'!
<Val1> valia@valia:~$ dpkg
<Val1> dpkg: error: se necesita una opción de acción
<Val1> perdon....eso me apareció...muchas gracias por ayudar, espero instrucciones.
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Si no me equivoco, en la parte de arriba, en Aplicaciones>Sistema, debe haber una aplicación llamada Controladores Adicionales. Has click ahí e instala los que te pide
<Val1> Ok los busco...eres muy amable, todos han sido muy rudos, apesar de explicar que tengo solo unas horas usando xubuntu..gracias.
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: No hay ningún problema, estamos para ayudar :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Pudiste encontrar la aplicación?
<Val1> Si, ahora dice que se estan usando controladores para que funcione el equipo correctamente...
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Puedes probar que ahora todo funcione bien? Según el mensaje, los problemas se deberían haber ido ahora :)
<Val1> debo reiniciar el equipo?...porque en donde aparece el wireless me aparece que falta el firmware
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: A qué te refieres? Si lo estás usando en este momento no debería haber problema alguno, pero si deseas reiniciar puedes hacerlo
<Val1> Uso el cable ethernet para conectarme a la red..pero si lo quito se va internet..no detecta la red la maquina
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Lograste instalar los controladores adicionales?
<Val1> creo que entonces no lo hice bien:-(...lo hare de nuevo y te informo.
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: No hay problema. Sólo fíjate que figure como instalado y activado
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Una vez que lo hayas hecho, intenta conectarte a Internet
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Pudiste hacerlo?
<Val1> eso hago...creo que morire...soy demasiado bruta..o esta maquina me odia, voy a reiniciar me sigue diciendo que falta el firmware
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Espera
<JoseeAntonioR> Val1: Pareciera que fuera un problema en el sistema, yo recomendaría que vuelvas a instalar, solo que con 11.10 en vez de 10.04
<ashickur-noor> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, ashickur-noor! How's it going?
<ashickur-noor> not fine
<ashickur-noor> waiting in hospital
<ashickur-noor> for doctor
<JoseeAntonioR> ashickur-noor: Ouch, good luck with it. Hope everything goes well
<Val1> OK...me prestaron un disco para instalarlo, tienes algun link para instalar el mas reciente. sorry
<ashickur-noor> need to change the channel
<s-fox> Hello.
<Silverlion> s-fox: hey, long time no see
<s-fox> Hello Silverlion , how're you?
<Silverlion> s-fox: pretty settled ^^ working for the fullcirclemagazine.org nor
<Silverlion> now
<s-fox> Oh good, that is great
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<enoch_> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-11
<earthling_> I was trying to use config-editor to make a new keyboard shortcut. I want the shortcut to open a leafpad text file. Nothing happens when I press the selected key.
<jlb181> earthling_, I just tried quick and it worked.  don't what differences there are.  I used a text doc in my home folder and gedit.
<earthling_> I put the file path in keybindings_commands
<earthling_> and set <Control>o
<IAmNotThatGuy> earthling_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides :]
<earthling_> for run command 1
<earthling_> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04
<earthling_> IAmNotThatGuy, thanks for the lin, can you be more specific?
<earthling_> jlb181, I wanted to activate it by pressing control-o
<earthling_> not have to search for file and click it
<IAmNotThatGuy> earthling_, Sorry. I have posted the deskopt shortcut guide link. Kindly read the post http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/464429-lxde-keyboard-shortcuts.html
<IAmNotThatGuy> That has the details about setting a shortcut in lxde
<IAmNotThatGuy> earthling_, I hope the last link gives you an Idea to how to set the shortcut. Make sure that you followed the same and if you need more guidance, I ll be here :)
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-beginners to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Beginners Team support channel || Please do not wait to ask, simply ask! || How to ask smart questions: http://bit.ly/d7z6T || Nobody around after 20 minutes? Try asking in #ubuntu || Want offtopic? Head over to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<earthling_> IAmNotThatGuy, I'm thinking there's an easier way than to write a whole script, thanks for the link though
<Unit193> This is stock Ubuntu? (Rather than Xubuntu, Lubuntu, or Kubuntu)
<earthling_> yes
<earthling_> I'm looking at the Launcher
<earthling_> trying to set up a command
<earthling_> done
<earthling_> woohoo
<earthling_> thank goodness for Ubuntu
<Vagglos> Hello! I just installed Lucid (Vista 1st) and the partition is too big (90GB). How can I reduce it to 30GB and make the rest 60GB NTFS? Is it safe?
<Unit193> Boot using the live CD and resize using gparted.
<Unit193> !gparted
<ubot2> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Vagglos> Is it safe? I dont want to have to install and configure/updateVista all over again..
<Unit193> I've not had problems myself, that being said, there are some warnings about it, yes.
<Vagglos> Is it safer if I dont merge the existing Vista partition (128GB) with the new 60GB NTFS I'll create?
<Unit193> IIRC, Vista has it's own that you can use to "merge" them?
<Vagglos> I want the safer option. Thats why I am willing to have 2 different NTFS partition (a.Vista-128gb b.60gb ntfs)
<Vagglos> If i could merge safely , yes I would want that
<Unit193> Well, in the end you should do what makes you feel safer.
<Vagglos> ok I'll try gparted with a liveusb
<Vagglos> and tell you how it went
<Vagglos> *fingers crossed
<Unit193> Alright, I'll read the scrollback tomorrow as it is 03:35 now.
<Vagglos> ok
<Vagglos> just a quick gusetion
<Vagglos> how do I format a USB flash drive with FAT32? I am using Linux 10.04
<Unit193> Heh, I'd install gparted onto that system and just do that, it's what I did last time.
<Vagglos> is says the current filesystem is "msdos"
<Vagglos> I want to make a USB live  but my USBstick is not FAT32 formatted
<Vagglos> found it. sorry for the extra question
<Vagglos> tahnks for the help
<Unit193> Sure, good luck as well.
<SarahPi> Hello. I'm having a strange problem. I can't get into my sound preferences. I click on the speaker symbol, then on Sound Preferences. Then nothing happens. Any ideas?
<forestpiskie> do a sudo updatedb &&locate greeter.conf
<forestpiskie> let's see where they are
<Basher101> gonna do that any moment...installning my nvidia drivers first
<forestpiskie> k
<Basher101> i dont understand why additional drivers does not fetch them
<Basher101> but eh. thats what synaptic is for
<forestpiskie> lol
<forestpiskie> I got about 15 minutes then it's dad taxi time again
<Basher101> the legendary trio, nvidia-current | nvidia-common | nvidia-settings
<forestpiskie> :)
<Basher101> i love to actually SEE how everything gets installed
<forestpiskie> jockey works ok for me
<Basher101> on windows its the same, lame progress bar...
<forestpiskie> ha ha - read the terminal output - then wait for dkms ....
<Basher101> alright its done
<Basher101> lets try yours now
<Basher101> the output:
<forestpiskie> surprised you don't have that file
<Basher101> aah i cant paste it because of the /
<Basher101> infront of everything..anyways now it should be there yes
<forestpiskie> you got the file now?
<Basher101> no unity greeter conf here
<Basher101> i will reboot and be riiiiight back.
<forestpiskie> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf |grep greeter
<forestpiskie> what does that give?
<forestpiskie> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf |grep greeter
<duanedesign> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<duanedesign> oh, you were not talking me :)
<Basher101_> alright...i guess i missed something when i installed gnome shell :D it just hung and nothing. Now activities, no windows, just the top panel without anything clickable. Will check on that later tho
<forestpiskie> hi duanedesign :)
<forestpiskie> I got better than that here
<duanedesign> hello mr piskie
<Basher101_> did the cat
<forestpiskie> and ?
<Basher101_> now i got some red output
<Basher101_> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<forestpiskie> but the file itself is not in /etc/lightdm ?
<Basher101_> no its not
<Basher101_> maybe its hidden?
<Basher101_> nope nothing there
<forestpiskie> just the two files still
<Basher101_> yes
<forestpiskie> locate greeter.conf finds nothing?
<forestpiskie> mmm - duanedesign what's the name in your /etc/lightdm
<forestpiskie> I'm trying to remember ubuntu names :(
 * duanedesign looking
<forestpiskie> gtg Basher101_
<forestpiskie> biab
<Basher101_> bye
<Basher101_> thanks for the help so far
<duanedesign> lightdm.conf  unity-greeter.conf  users.conf
<forestpiskie> duanedesign: Basher101_ is trying to set background for lightdm
<forestpiskie> should be in the greeter conf
<bioterror> /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf
<bioterror> background=/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<bioterror> doesnt match :D
<Basher101_> the file is not lightdm-gtk-greeter but just lightdm.conf
<bioterror> my conf has only two lines
<Basher101_> and inside the lightdm it has: user-session=ubuntu greeter-session=unity-greeter
<bioterror> hahahaaa!
<bioterror> /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<duanedesign> dont you set the background image in : gksu gedit /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf
<bioterror> background=/usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png
<bioterror> that's how it is done on Lubuntu
<duanedesign> background=/usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<Basher101_> a look into synaptic shows i have not installed lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Basher101_> did install and now i got something that looks like a proper conf file
<Basher101_> yep and there is the line for the background
<bioterror> I have greeter installed
<Basher101_> alright so now comes what i actually wanted to do
<Basher101_> i love how in oneiric there were these stars when i typed my password
<Basher101_> i want that in precise too
<Basher101_> what do i have to edit to achive this..
<Basher101_> i still got a full oneiric install on my laptop if any files are needed
<Basher101_> no ideas how to do that?
<Basher101_> i basically want the old oneiric login screen..
<Basher101_> okay lets forget the login screen for now, i tried to install Gnome 3 shell with the terminal. It installed successfully and it showed up on the login screen. I chose gnome, logged in and it froze - no activities, could not click on the top panel, nothing. I had to go ctrl+alt+F1 to reboot.
<Basher101_> My guess is some packages are missing?
<bob_____> how could I get dhcp to assign me a new ip address after I did ifdown
<bob_____> sometimes it assigns me new one, sometimes the same one
<bob_____> is there any way to force a new one every time?
<bodhi_zazen> good thing bob_____ waited for an answer ;)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> would you have kept him a lesson about dhcp lease times?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-12
<sanbar> I was in the middle of a net upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10.  It got messed up.  Now, when booting, I stop at
<sanbar> \checking battery state.  I am not sure how to go about fixing my Ubuntu 11.05/11.10 machine.  Can anyone start a troubleshooting session with me to see about this?
<Unit193> Stopping in the middle of a distro upgrade can be a killer, if you can't get it to boot at all you should be able to run   sudo do-release-upgrade.
<sanbar> from the recovery console?
<Unit193> If you can boot into that.
<Unit193> Other option would be a chroot.
<sanbar> Yes, thanks - just a minute
<Unit193> !chroot
<ubot2> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<sanbar> Unit193: My main concern is my data (in /home and /etc, etc).  I have a primary hard drive on the machine with Windows on it.  What about installing Ubuntu to that drive, then copying over all my data and state information onto it from the horked drive if I can access it as a second drive via mount?
<Unit193> LiveCD and you should be able to just grab the data.
<sanbar> OK, that makes sense - you mean to like my networked Windows computer?
<JoseeAntonioR> sanbar: Have you got a Windows partition?
<Unit193> That'll work as well.
<sanbar> A separate drive with Windows on it
<sanbar> JoseeAntonioR: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> sanbar: Then I recommend transferring to the Win drive, and then restoring the files
<sanbar> Oh, I could use my thumb drive for the data - that is the best option I think with LiveCD
<JoseeAntonioR> sanbar: If all your data fits in one, then it's fine
<sanbar> JoseeAntonioR: Yes, I think it will, but not sure - I can bzip it though
<JoseeAntonioR> Great, hope it works
<sanbar> JoseeAntonioR: Thanks
<escott> !sysrq
<ubot2> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<JoseeAntonioR> escott: Wow, great tip
<escott> JoseeAntonioR, sorry that wasn't meant for this channel, ubottu is AWOL over in #ubuntu
<Unit193> Well, I'll have to remember it nontheless.
<JoseeAntonioR> But anyways, great tip! Thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, IAmNotThatGuy!
<IAmNotThatGuy> Hello JoseeAntonioR
<s-fox> Hello.
<s-fox> Goodbye.
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-13
<ikt> i thought there was a class on atm :s
<Unit193> Could be, but it'd be in ubuntu-classroom
<ikt> yeah nothing on in there either :S
<ikt> http://bdfhjk.blog.pl/.
<ikt> was ready 5 days before
<ikt> but now no show?
<ikt> i am fall asleep
<raubvogel> If I have sudoers:        files ldap in my /etc/nsswitch.conf, why is it trying to do an ldapsearch for a local user?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-14
<WilsonBradley> Heres a baffling question.. Does Ubuntu 12.04 support Multi-plexing two wifi INTERNET connections or load balance?
<duanedesign> WilsonBradley: did you find an answer to your question?
<WilsonBradley> nope..
<duanedesign> WilsonBradley: i had this link in my bookmarks. http://lartc.org/howto/
<duanedesign> WilsonBradley: some of the LDP docs can be a few years old. Which is forever in Linux time :)
<WilsonBradley> :-) thanks..
<duanedesign> WilsonBradley: iproute2 is not in the repos. iproute is installed by default. I ran a few of the commands in the how to and they all ran on iproute
<WilsonBradley> humm
<WilsonBradley> I tried this and it was expecting an ip; nexthop via $P2 dev $IF2 weight 1
<WilsonBradley> ip route add default scope global nexthop via $P1 dev $IF1 weight 1 \ 	    nexthop via $P2 dev $IF2 weight 1
<duanedesign> you can get your gateway ip with -  route -n
<n00b_> hello from colombia
<n00b_> ..........................
<bodhizazen> l'o n00b_
<n00b_> bodhizazen hello man
<haqking> JonEdney, hi, so what have you done so far and whats the isue
<JonEdney> I have a VPS with root access, and was in the process of following a walkthrough for installing ISPConfig 3 on 10.04 LTS.
<haqking> ok
<JonEdney> When I got to the point where it calls to ask for installing Apache, I get a weird message
<JonEdney> I have this open as well - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958424
<haqking> ok wel first of all did you set your hostname first ? and then apt-get install apache2 apache2-doc apache2-utils
<JonEdney> Yes, the hostname was set.
<haqking> ok did you apt-get update first
<haqking> oh i see thats in the thread sorry
<haqking> hang on just reading it
<JonEdney> NO problem.  I'm in no rush with this, using it as a learning experience, but I am just stuck on this Apache issue.
<bobweaver> what is issue with apache2 ?
<JonEdney> I try installing it, and I get a weird message from the server , and then it just hangs.   I have all the details on my Ubuntu forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958424
<haqking> wel not the issue but you shouldnt be logged on as root ;-) sudo is preferable in Ubuntu but no biggie
<bobweaver> have tou restarted apache
<bobweaver> or are you tring to do full lamp ?
<haqking> sudo apt-get install apache2 apache2-utils should just work never seen that error before
<bobweaver> disabled with "a2dismod reqtimeout
<JonEdney> Forgive me for my lack of knowledge here folks, I'm 2 months into seeing what Ubuntu looks like, and a week or so into actually getting into shll commands.
<bobweaver> can be disabld
<bobweaver> JonEdney,  do what haqking  said 1st
<haqking> well you can check to see if its installed with heading to localhost in your browser
<haqking> and try restarting it with /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bobweaver> it is the mod looks like it alters apacheconf
<haqking> it may have insatalled and the message may have been rogue ;)
<bobweaver> good point time to look at log
<JonEdney> Alright, let me take a look at a few things here.
<haqking> no worires take your time, check localhost in browser first
<haqking> then restart and then logs
<haqking> or wateva order you like
<JonEdney> Well I ran apt-get install apache2 apache2-utils and it seems to have went through..
<haqking> ;) thats cos im amazing....LOL
<JonEdney> lol
<haqking> check localhost i browser
<haqking> should say "it works"
<haqking> if its working
<JonEdney> Hot dog!
<haqking> your welcome, go back and mark your thread as solved with solution. peace
<JonEdney> For sure, was just a lack of my own knowledge, which is the reason for putting myself through this
<haqking> no worries every long journey starts with a single step ;)
<haqking> no stupid questions, only stupid from not asking questions
 * bobweaver high-five haqking  
 * haqking low 5 bobweaver and a clubdance jig
<duanedesign> o/
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-15
<JonEdney> brb
<r4y> I want to record audio from hydrogen drum machine. What programs do I use?, I want to make an audio file to put on my mp3 player so I can drum to it and learn rhythms.
<holstein> r4y: you can export from H2 correct?
<r4y> I am trying that right now
<holstein> you can just fire up audacity or whatever
<r4y> but if I remember correctly it will be only the length of a pattern or song
<holstein> the pro way to do it it JACK.. just route it via JACK's virtual patchbay to ardour
<holstein> r4y: then, you and cut and paste that in audacity
<r4y> I want to record the pattern being played over and over for a minute
<holstein> r4y: but its just going to export the song
<holstein> r4y: you tell H2 what you want it to do, and it'll do it
<holstein> r4y: if you have the repeat button on and theres just one bar in the "song", then thats what will export... one bar
<holstein> r4y: feel free and ask in #opensourcemusicians
<r4y> OK, cool, I've used jack before, but I forgot
<r4y> TY for the input
<holstein> r4y: JACK is really overkill for what you are doing
<r4y> With H2 I just read there is a record button which I never noticed before. I tried it but I don't know how to retrieve any file from recording
<holstein> r4y: i would ask folks in #opensourcemusicians about how to use H2... or reference the manual... i usually just starting messing with the audio applications, and figure it out as i go
<holstein> i would just fire up H2 and give it a look, but im not near my studio rig right now
<r4y> Thank you again for the help
<r4y> It's OK. I should just keep experimenting anyways. Maybe I will learn other things along the way.
<r4y> I just tried recording with Audacity and it is very very quiet but it recorded
<holstein> r4y: congrats!
<holstein> just turn up the gain somewhere, if that works for you
<r4y> Looking
<holstein> or grab the one measure you have, and copy and paste it
<holstein> OR, fire up JACK... and ardour or qtractor...
<holstein> there are lots of options
<holstein> i would literally ask in that channel i referenced
<holstein> stuzz over there is quite an H2 expert
<holstein> i personally just play the actual drums... its easier for me
<holstein> stuzz or [lsd]... or anyone over there that uses H2 more than i do will be glad to help
<holstein> i can only say its possible by several different methods
<holstein> anyways... goodluck!
<r4y> I have a pattern I made up that is some what difficult in concept, but simple. I can play 2 parts with my right hand on the snare and the other part on the high-hat from practicing late last night.
<r4y> It's 3 against 4 on the off rhythms and the snare on the back beat
<r4y> 3 is on the on quarter notes, not the off rhythms of 3
<bioterror> hmmmm... I should learn to use hydrogen
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> or is there a better software?
<r4y> For money they are better programs.
<r4y> I've heard of a program called Reason which sounds like real drums
<r4y> It is set to have different dynamics around the dynamics programmed into it which makes it sound more like a real drummer
<r4y> I think it requires hardware, but I am not sure. That might have been another program I was looking into which I can't remember the name of
<r4y> I've heard of fruit loops as well
<r4y> Gneutronica was the program I was thinking of, but I never tried it because from what I understand it requires hardware
<r4y> http://gneutronica.sourceforge.net/
<r4y> I had asked someone a long time ago and that person said it requires hardware
<r4y> What's cool about hydrogen drum machine is it's free and I was able to find free drum samples to make my own drum set so it sounds better then the current one, as well as add drum samples from the add-on package for hydrogn drum machine on top of that
<r4y> OK, so Gneutronica requires a MIDI device. O well.
<r4y> I guess I could try out Gneutronica to see if it really requires a MIDI device in case I am wrong, because I have wondered if it does indeed require a MIDI device
<richardlxc> i use taskwarrior
<richardlxc> and how can i look the completed tasks
<Areckx> grub rescue>
<Areckx> ubuntu 12.04
<Areckx> dell inspiron 1720
<Areckx> entire partition
<Areckx> network manager wasn't installed among many other packages from usb install using unetbootin (o whatevr it's called)
<Areckx> so
<Areckx> I downloaded linux mint 9 and did the same, said missing operating system and eventually
<Areckx> now I can't even boot into ubuntu 12.04
<Areckx> grub rescue is the only option?
<Areckx> or can i try another usb method?
<Areckx> ls
<Areckx> (hdo) (hdo,msdos5) (hdo,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos1)
<Areckx> ls for any of these yields
<Areckx> error:unknown filesystem
<bobweaver> must the time you mount them then read them
<bobweaver> <~~knows knowings about booting usb only done it a couple of time
<Areckx> hmm
<Areckx> so I should read every document before installing?
<malm> er der nogle danskere herinde som kan hjælpe mig
<geirha> malm: #ubuntu-dk would be appropriate if you want help in danish.
<bioterror> !dk
<ubot2> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<malm> bioterror er du linux newbie eller haj har brug for hjælp
<r4y> holstein was it you who tried to help me with jack control?
<holstein> r4y: nope... i gave you several suggestions about how to get audio out of h2
<r4y> I got it working
<r4y> Answers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1497013&page=2
<r4y> and
<r4y> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jack/+question/164955
<holstein> jack control?
<r4y> Yes
<holstein> cool... yeah, its been working fine for me :)
<r4y> It was not working at all for me and I have used recordmydesktop, hydrogen, and jack control all at once before
<holstein> jack is not trivial
<holstein> and quite overkill for what you are trying to do anyways
<r4y> I don't know what the deal was, maybe this is a different install from what I was using
<holstein> i *love* JACK, and use it often, and suggest it as a last resort to all casual users
<holstein> r4y: i issue "gksudo qjackctl" as a troubleshooting step
<r4y> I should go and write myself a tutorial for the future to use
<holstein> if it runs as root, you know its a permissions issue
<holstein> r4y: yeah.. til you get a new piece of hardware... or a new kernel ;)
<r4y> I tried that though and it didn't work
<holstein> r4y: right, so its *not* a permissions issue
<holstein> thats a hardware or config issue
<r4y> but it said realtime was on
<holstein> r4y: you dont need realtime anyway
<holstein> and, its supposed to *not* fail for realtime support anymore
<holstein> as of 11.10
<r4y> That must be it then. I am running 10,.04
<holstein> r4y: me too
<holstein> still, as root, with the RT box unchecked... all should be good
<holstein> or is for me when i test with internal sound cards, USB, or firewire
<holstein> still, there will never be a JACK tutorial that will work for everyone
<holstein> the hardware cases are too specific
<r4y> Can't wait for 12 to be offical. I only stick with what they call stable and long term releases
<holstein> r4y: we have a live CD now.. ubuntustudio
<r4y> what is firewire?
<r4y> I tried Ubuntu Studio once and I didn't like it
<holstein> r4y: ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> r4y: firewire is an interface... kind of like USB
<r4y> Um, what?
<r4y> ubuntustudio = ubuntu?
<holstein> if you go to a pro studio, they will *not* be using USB, or internal sound cards
<holstein> r4y: its all the same repositories
<holstein> r4y: if you open synaptic from ubuntu 10.04, and search ubuntustudio (or kubuntu, or xubuntu for that matter) you'll see they are all the same
<r4y> OK, so Ubuntu Studio is not needed to get the same thing with Ubuntu alone, right?
<holstein> just customized a bit, and different default package sets
<holstein> r4y: correct.. they are *all* the same
<holstein> just totally different ;)
<holstein> if you get what i mean
<r4y> I remember installing the Ubuntu studio theme as well for fun on a different install
<holstein> regardless.. now you can download the ubuntustudio live CD.. pop it in, and use JACK and the other tools from the live CD
<r4y> O, so jack is on the cd?, but not ubuntu unless installed after installing?
<holstein> r4y: ubuntu is on all the CD's, kind of
<holstein> ubuntu is the community really, and the default OS
<holstein> r4y: you can consider ubuntu to be unity, and the "normal" default package set
<r4y> I mean is jack on the ubuntu cd, or only the ubuntu studio cd?
<holstein> r4y: we use XFCE now with ubuntustudio
<holstein> r4y: JACK is on the ubuntustudio live CD
<r4y> but not the ubuntu cd?
<holstein> r4y: correct
<r4y> That's neat
<holstein> makes testing hardware a lot easier
<r4y> Thank you for telling me. I have a hard time with English even though I am native to it and don't speak other languages.
<holstein> no worries... anytime!
<r4y> So Ubuntu Studio uses a different GUI called XFCE. Isn't that on xubuntu or something as well?
<holstein> r4y: xubuntu = ubuntu = ubuntu using the XFCE desktop
<r4y> So firewire is hardware?
<holstein> r4y: its an interface
<r4y> I should just Google it
<holstein> USB is not appropriate for audio, though it is getting more appropriate
<r4y> I thought USB was too slow for audio, so they are making how fast it works for audio better then?
<holstein> theres a reason why professional studios cost per/hour about as much as some of those USB interfaces cost ;)
<r4y> All I have that is USB slash audio is a guitar cable called Lightsnake which is cheap
<holstein> r4y: im told USB 3.0 will be appropriate... it also depends on your needs... i use USB for 2 channel stereo stuff all the time
<r4y> It took me a long time to get lightsnake to work. One of the reasons was I need to make my guitar louder for jack control
<holstein> yup... preamps... thats another one of those tools that cost $$
<holstein> i tell project studio users all the time to go to a studio, and take a tour.. most will show you around anytime for free
<r4y> I mean I Googled for a year then I found IRC and found someone who told me what to do but that took me a long time so once I got it working I made a text file to know what to do in the future
<holstein> see what they have, ask questions.. try and emulate the workflow
<r4y> Actually I used my stereo as an amp because I don't have an amp or the money for an amp
<holstein> no reason to try and re-invent the wheel... or try and take $15 worth of gear, and fight with it trying to make something professional sounding
<r4y> I wasn't aiming a pro
<r4y> I prefer drums
<r4y> I just don't play guitar as well as I can play drums
<r4y> I like guitar, don't get me wrong
<holstein> recording the drums with me a similar process though.. clean signal path... decent preamp... decent mic
<r4y> I just wanted Lightsnake to work
<r4y> I haven' tried recording drums, but that would be great
<r4y> That's one of the reasons I use hydrogen
<holstein> r4y: thats a great example though... you'll *never* see a studio using one of those.. you could put that $$ toward a USB interface with decent preamps.. get a shure 57 that you can use on the drums and guitar
<holstein> MIDI is a great place to start, since the gear doesnt really matter as much
<holstein> the signal path is all digital and "in the box"
<r4y> shure 57
<r4y> Googled
<holstein> r4y: thats a super cheap mic that'll do the job.. multi purpose, and not a waste of $$
<r4y> TY for the help. What MIDI have you tried
<holstein> r4y: i used to use hardware MIDI... all kinds of stuff... ive dabbled with most of the packages in the repos and then some.. [lsd] is my go-to MIDI guy though in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> he's an ubuntu user http://wootangent.net/category/linux/ ...has some nice tutorials there
<r4y> What are MIDI's, I mean all I know about them is that I have a P-90 keyboard that doesn't have a MIDI for it. What else are they used for in regards to drums, guitar
<holstein> r4y: MIDI is just an interface.. you can trigger sound with it.. you could use your guitar to trigger drum sounds for example
<r4y> I should have asked about how they connect to computers
<holstein> you can record that data and play it back, which is really a relatively small amount of data
<holstein> r4y: MIDI connects however you want.. you dont need a computer really, though something electronic is implied
<holstein> you can use the computer to record the data, and play that back, triggering an external synthesiser
<holstein> you can use the computer to generate the sounds "software synthesiser" or "softsynths"
<holstein> hydrogen is an example of a software synthesiser, as well as a drum machine
<r4y> So USB?, I've seen the big fat connection on my keyboard which is kind of like s-video but big and has many more connetions at the end
<holstein> you can connect your guitar to something in JACK like rakarrack, and have that analog sound trigger drums in hydrogen
<holstein> thats whats so nice about JACK.. *all* of the hardware and software is connectable
<holstein> though, mileage may vary
<r4y> I got jack and jack mixed up when I started
<r4y> I mean the audio jack on the back of the computer
<holstein> r4y: you have to google around about the keyboard you have, and see if the hardware works
<holstein> i typically just plug them in and look in lsusb or lspci, and try and find it in JACK anc connect and test
<holstein> r4y: JACK is a virtual patchbay.. if you take that tour of your local professional studio as i suggested, or google around a bit, you'll see what a patch bay is/does, and why its so important to the workflow in a pro studio
<r4y> What I mean is that I thought that I could connect my guitar through the jack on the back of the computer
<holstein> r4y: the jack on the back or your computer is crap
<r4y> I got jack and jack mixed up is what I meant
<holstein> r4y: you should put a piece of tape over it. or disable it in the bios.. or take it out
<holstein> r4y: thats a great way to improve the audio on you computer
<r4y> I use it for stereo. I guess I need a better sound card before doing what you have suggested
<holstein> r4y: you can experiemnt with what you got... but you should expect problems
<holstein> r4y: that card is made for what it is made for, and that is *not* getting your guitar into you computer
<holstein> r4y: im not saying its bad.. im saying its inappropriate
<r4y> Do you mean not being able to hear certain voicings in sounds kind of problems?, or?
<r4y> OK, I think I know what you mean
<r4y> sorry
<holstein> r4y: its likely a stereo input... and you have a mono jack... its 1/8 inch, and you have 1/4 inch... the impedance is incorrect
<holstein> the list goes on... best case, you end up hearing your guitar and a nasty buzz or hu
<holstein> hum*
<holstein> thats after going to the radio shack and picking up $15 dollars worth of adapters you'll never use for anything else
<r4y> Right, so if I was going to use the jack on the back of the computer which is mono then I should get a 1/4 sound card instead
<r4y> I mean made for it though
<holstein> r4y: you should decide what you need.. how many inputs... how many preamps..
<holstein> my inface has 8 preamps.. and 10 channels in/out
<holstein> interface*
<holstein> you can get some nice USB interfaces with 2 preamps that are totally decent for under $100
<r4y> Neat. Thank you for all the help.  It's been great talking
<holstein> r4y: enjoy!
<r4y> I want to go back and read, and I need to go to bed soon.
<holstein> r4y: just keep in mind... $100/hour in a studio is a really good rate
<holstein> the idea of taking $60 or $80 and making a clean recording is a bit unrealistic
<holstein> $300 or so is more like it.. or just do MIDI at first with what you got
<r4y> I would rather do home recording. I don't care if it is pro. I get it though. Cheap is cheap.
<r4y> I just want to have fun.
<holstein> r4y: im not implying professional.. im implying clean
<holstein> r4y: theres nothing fun about a buzz or a hum
<r4y> My dream is simple for recording.
<holstein> the price of that lightsnake and the adapters you'd need to plug your guitar in to your inapproprate sound card would get you half way to a nice USB interface
<r4y> Record drumming someday and play it back and play to it to play rhythms I might not otherwise be able to as one drummer
<holstein> eh... try it with the internal mic on your laptop or something... im not trying to discourage you... im just saying, most folks try and emulate an actual drummer for a reason
<holstein> theres a point where it just gets too busy.. and drums are challening enough to mix around as-is
<holstein> anyways.. have fun!.. im out :)
<r4y> I will TY
<r4y> It's been fun, thank you for talking to me
<edlik> please help. I upgraded to 12.04 and now I can not connect using my usb wifi adapter and have no wired connection at desktop
<holstein> edlik: its likely you just need to reinstall the driver.. i would try searching around, or going through the same process you did in 11.10 or 10.04... try hooking it up to wired internet temporarily..
<r4y> Sorry, maybe someone else here can help you. There is also the #ubuntu channel
<holstein> edlik: also, keep in mind 12.04 is not released yet, so you will likely be reffered to #ubuntu+1
<r4y> Sorry, I didn't see your reply holstein
<r4y> bye :) thank you
<edlik> holstein: thanks, i just cant remember the steps i did before
<r4y> That's a lot holstein has told me. I am not sure if I completely understand all that he was saying, but I am glad I read back through what he was saying. Thank you holstein again for talking to me.
<r4y> I made notes and quotes of what you said.
<r4y> bye all :)
 * Sidewinder Thinks holstein is one righteous dude!
<arbiel> hi everybody
<arbiel> Is there here somebody to help me concerning mounting and umounting iso files without "udoing"
<arbiel> in fact, without "sudoing"
<arbiel> The problem I experience is the following : mount records into its mtab file the target of a softlink instead of the softlink itself. "mount" mounts the file, but "umount" finds a discrepancy with mtab
<geirha> use the "real" path in fstab
<mathewjoy> anybody can suggest a gud tut 4 wine?
<haqking> mathewjoy http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/wine
<Areckx> hihi
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, Areckx!
<edlik> please help. I upgraded to 12.04 and now I can not connect using my usb wifi, this happened last time and I cant remember how I fixed it.
<aveilleux> edlik
<aveilleux> Shoot. edlik, what did you upgrade from?
<edlik> eveilleux: I upgraded from 11.10
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<asterismo> i need to send an encrypted email with evolution
<asterismo> i have ubuntu precise pangolin
<asterismo> and i created a GPG key using seahorse encryption and keys application
<asterismo> and i published my key in ubuntu keyserver
<asterismo> but i think i have to import it back in the keyring for using with evolution.... right?
<asterismo> when i search for my name or email in seahorse, my key is not found
<asterismo> so when creating mail i cannot PGP encrypt it, only sign it
<asterismo> any help?
<asterismo> does anybody knows how to use GPG encryption to encrypt mails in Evolution?
<asterismo> anyone?
<philipballew> asterismo,
<philipballew> whats up!
<asterismo> <philipballew> what's up man
<asterismo> i'm screwed with GPG shit
<philipballew> does this work?
<philipballew> http://www.secure-my-email.com/clients_evolution.php
<asterismo> i got my GPG key and uploaded to keyserver
<asterismo> but i cannot PGP encrypt mi outgoing emails with evolution
<philipballew> i did that once.
<philipballew> dont loose it, thats what I did
<asterismo> but what's the diffrerence between PGP Sign and PGP Encrypt so
<asterismo> i can send PGP signed mails
<asterismo> not PGP Encrypted
<philipballew> not sure. I have never used evolution. I wonder if they have an irc channel as well
<philipballew> Discussion of Evolution (development and otherwise) takes place in #evolution on irc.gimp.org according to the website, if noone answers here that is a good option
<asterismo> that sucks
<asterismo> big time
<philipballew> asterismo, what sucks?
<philipballew> I copied that from their website
<philipballew> http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/
<philipballew> but someone should help here eventually
<asterismo> there is no updated manual about setting up email encryption in evolution
<asterismo> that sucks big time
<asterismo> just google "ubuntu+evolution+GPG encryption"
<asterismo> all is useless
<asterismo> or old
<asterismo> or bugs
<asterismo> no tutorial
<philipballew> I wonder if the man page has anything
<asterismo> <philipballew> do you know the difference between sign and encrypt? i think i know
<asterismo> but every google post in confuse
<edlik1> can anyone help me get my wireless dongle to work again after upgrade?
<jalcine> Signing is like its paper counterpart, it's pro thatr
<haqking> asterismo, sign means sign the meail digitally to prove identity of sender (non repudiation) encrypt means to encrypt the data/message and then can only be read when decrytped
<jalcine> *it's proof that a specific file has been authenticated by a specific key
 * jalcine watches haqking do his thang
<haqking> ha not for long as haqking is ust about to sign off ;)
<haqking> as his typing is atrocious
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-08
<rusman> hi
<rusman> long time i used gnome 2
<rusman> and now i installed ubuntu 12
<rusman> it very slow for my 2 Gz 2 Gb laptop
<rusman> is it possible install gnome 2
<rusman> for improving performance&
<rusman> ?
<wilee-nilee> rusman, THere is a gnome fall back that comes with the gnome-shell install which is gnome 3, it is similar to gnome2 which is end of life from gnome. There is also the mate desktop many like, xubuntu and lubuntu.
<rusman> wilee-nilee how can i switch os to gnome 3?
<wilee-nilee> rusman, In the terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-shell then choose it from the gear dropdown at login.
<rusman> oh, thanks
<wilee-nilee> rusman, You don't want to mess with removing unity though just a heads up, there is a gnome 3 only remix though if you wanted just that.
<rusman> i want high performance
<rusman> like in ubuntu 10
<wilee-nilee> rusman, This website is a good resource for removing whole desktops and installing another, however make sure you are doing it with the correct release, and are prepared for any problems. I have not had any myself, but you would be removing and installing large amounts of stuff at a time, look at the playing around section in the left panel.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<rusman> ok
<rusman> thank you wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> rusman, my pleasure.
<r4y> For some reason the ip address changed under right click edit connections of Ubuntu
<r4y> So deluge was working but stopped then I had to change the ip passthrough option in my nvg510 motorola router
<r4y> It's working again now though
<r4y> Why perhaps do you think my ip address changed, I thought IP address don't change
<r4y> addresses
<r4y> 	For some reason the ip address changed under right click edit connections of Ubuntu
<r4y> So wrong channel
<r4y> It works like a dream at the moment
<r4y> Is Sergio the same Sergio from the Myspace group called Linux Geeks from back in the day?
<r4y> I ended up changing the upload speed to -1.00 and I saw "100 KiB/s", so I will needto re-adjust it like geirha said to
<r4y> For now I will keep it at 50 Kibs instead of 30 because I want to re-upload the Ubuntu oses I had downloaded
<r4y> I am pretty happy right now and like I said I am sorry about things this morning. I haven't had much sleep trying to get my head around what to do to fix this
<r4y> Plus I've been remodeling our house here
<r4y> I think the Sergio I was thinking of is a different guy
<r4y> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> me what?
<SergioMeneses> I dont have myspace
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I don't use Facebook
<r4y> lol
<r4y> My brother does to keep contact with his friends but I am a home body so
<r4y> Never had Myspace, OK, I think the guy I was thinking of was in the Army or something
<r4y> What do you think about my ip address changing under edit connections?
<r4y> I guess I shoudGoogle it
<SergioMeneses> r4y, no worries
<r4y> I hope I didn't upset anyone here earlier
<r4y> I don't want to lose any friends in life
<r4y> peepsalot from the deluge channel said r4y, depends on your ISP how often it may change if at all, some offer static IP address as an option for extra cost. otherwise your IP address is assigned via DHCP and may expire at any time.
<r4y> My answer back is O, OK
<r4y> OK, thank you all again for putting up with me. Bye, I have to go try to do good things, take care all.
<IveBeenBit> Can someone tell me how to make a bootable USB drive? I have an ISO file. The "startup disk creator" crashes at the end while installing the bootloader, so something from the terminal would be nice. I'm using Ubuntu 12.10
<kevin999> can anyone help me with a bind9 problem - base zone files deleted in error
<kevin999> 127.   0.  255. etc
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-09
<pankaj> anybody there!
<pankaj> help
<pankaj> this channel is dead
<Alin`> hai
<kevin999> anyone there who can help with a bind9 issue I have ????
<kevin999> it's very quiet on here - can anyone suggest a better forum?
<blanq> hey guys, im having trouble installing ubuntu 12.10, booted from cd, create partitions, when it begins to detect hardware the install crashes, BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dreference @ 00000000000a0
<isiah> hi all
<noob222> Hi folks ... I have a question concerning a Live USB (with persistence) boot problem. Any takers?
<holstein> noob222: sure.. just ask
<holstein> i personally just dont.. i just install a normal install to a USB.. its persistent, and its a full install, with a normal user..
<noob222> @ holstein .... I have a been booting off of the stick for a while (12.04) and it hung. So, I used REISUB to reboot. When it rebooted I got the BusyBox (initramfs) prompt. I am not sure what my next step should be. I have saved a number of files on the drive. So, I would like recover the stick if at all possible.
<noob222> thanks!
<holstein> backup the data, and make a new stick
<holstein> you should have the data backed up anyway, so go ahead and do that.... plan on the stick being broken
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-10
<Kirkus> Im all aloneee
<Kirkus> I am having trouble getting Mixxx to work properly. Im running ubuntu 10.04
<Kirkus> no help?
<Niloc> Anybody had success communicating with Garmin 405 using Ubuntu 12.10
<rostam> HI Is there any link or doc for creating a kickstart image (I believe that is called preseed image in Ubuntu?) thanks
<Calgarym25> I am having an issues connecting to my wired power line adpater (d-link).  it used to work, then I installed windows and ubuntu 12.04 LTS then it stopped working.  I recently just installed LTS 12.04 and it wont connect to my wired power line adapter.  it appears to be connected but it disconnects, I am currently using my wireless card to access the internet
<earthling_> Why do the security updates include header files for kernel version 3.2 ?   On grub I have only options for 3.5.0.26 and 3.5.0.25
<earthling_> I'm running 12.04 ubuntu
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-11
<Ergot> anyone familiar with VMplayer and 12.04?
<LeeDoverwood> No one around?
<Unit193> I haven't seen you ask a question.
<LeeDoverwood> Hi. just wanted to see if anyone was even watching.
<LeeDoverwood> yes I do have questions.
<LeeDoverwood> I have an HP Pavillion laptop. I would like to use Ubuntu
<LeeDoverwood> I had it installed on my last laptop as an alternate OS and liked it very much.
<LeeDoverwood> I have been unable to do this on my own.
<LeeDoverwood> Or even which version of Ubuntu I should use.
<LeeDoverwood> It seems like most are made for desktops.
<Unit193> Desktops in the name?  That's for laptops too, just that it isn't the alternate installer.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: just try the one suggested at the maing site live..
<holstein> main*
<LeeDoverwood> I meant the OS where I can use either MS or Ubuntu on bootup
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: ubntu is an OS.. .and MS (microsoft windows i assume) is an OS.. you can dual boot them
<LeeDoverwood> There is a main site?
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubot93> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<LeeDoverwood> yes I know. But someone did it for me last time.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: sure... maybe someone can do it for you this time.. but we cant.. we are not there
<LeeDoverwood> I would start my laptop and then a scree would give me a choice of which one to boot up.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: you can read some information if you would like..
<holstein> !install
<ubot93> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<LeeDoverwood> I don't have a cd and I tried to make one.
<Unit193> Could also use a live usb.
<LeeDoverwood> see you are showing me the desktop version
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: i would start by backing up your data and plan for failure.. for example.. what happens when you break your windows installation?
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: desktop *is* laptop
<LeeDoverwood> I thought desktop was desktop and laptop was laptop?
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: a laptop has a desktop.. it just means a normal desktop version.. not a server, or alterat
<LeeDoverwood> And it will work fine with a laptop?
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: if you are asking what iso.. the destkop one that i, Unit193 , and the links above suggest are "desktop" and *are* for a laptop
<Unit193> Yeah, just isn't a server.
<LeeDoverwood> Ok. that makes sense.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: no, its not "fine"... it *literally* is a desktop version.. a laopt is just a portable desktop machine
<holstein> laptop*
<LeeDoverwood> Ok
<holstein> there is no "laptop" version, though you might find linux versions that say they are "friendly" for laptops due to power usage
<LeeDoverwood> I was reading other forums and I took it from the questions that there was a laptop version
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: there is *no* laptop version
<LeeDoverwood> I got that now.
<LeeDoverwood> so thanks for clearing that up.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: there used to be a netbook version.. but that was just the UI.. not anything special about it.. you could run the netbook version on a desktop
<Unit193> There was a "netbook" version, but that was an early untiy interface, which is now default.
<LeeDoverwood> UI?
<Unit193> Bleh.
<holstein> UI = user interface
<LeeDoverwood> untiy ?
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: no... the desktop environment... the UI.. the interface.. the look/feel
<LeeDoverwood> What is untiy?
<holstein> !unity
<ubot93> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<LeeDoverwood> Ohhhh.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: there are plenty of other desktop environments. such as XFCE which is used in xubuntu... xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE... it is officially ubuntu as well
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubot93> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<LeeDoverwood> So I should save or run the file?
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: what file?
<Unit193> iso, save it.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: the iso?.. you should read the above documentation on "installation". or, just wait and get someone else to do it.. its *not* trivial
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: what would you do if you broke windows?.. do you have a windows restore disc? is your data backed up?
<LeeDoverwood> Ubuntu 12.04.2 amd 64. I am downloading now
<LeeDoverwood> No and no
<LeeDoverwood> I have a windows restore in harddrive
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: those are things to think about.. as i stated above.. *all* hard drives fail, so its not a waste of time to backup your data
<LeeDoverwood> Can't I download and copy to a disk?
<LeeDoverwood> Not much data that can't be replaceced
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: no... you need to create an installation CD or USB.. copying via dd is one way to create that disck
<holstein> disc*
<LeeDoverwood> I have one partial book and that's on a flash drive.
<LeeDoverwood> I have a cd that's clean.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: just imagine you hit the power button and *nothing* comes up... not even the restore partition.. that *will* happen someday
<Unit193> On Windows a good way to make it is linuxliveusb creator.
<LeeDoverwood> Then I will buy a new laptop.
<holstein> but, enough of my "you should have a proper backup" speeach... you can read the install link above about how to create bootable media
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: you wont need a new laptop, just a new hard drive..
<LeeDoverwood> Last time I bought a new laptop I tried to transfer all my data files and it because such a mess I got scarred and paid for carbonite. Then all my videos disappeared.
<LeeDoverwood> Sorry for typos. I can't see screeen when I am typing.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: good luck!.. im out..
<LeeDoverwood> I checked back with carbonite and all my video viles were empty.
<holstein> LeeDoverwood: testing the backups is important... a backup it self isnt enough.. you have to check that the data is useable, and actually there
<LeeDoverwood> Yes I know. When I tested carbonite all my files in my laptop went empty. when I tried to et them back from carbonite they were gone too. Looked all over my drive for them. Never found one. Even in the trash there was nothing of the ones I tried to save.
<holstein> but, this is not #backup ..its just a good idea before doing anything like what you are about to do.. you could blow out the restore partition... but, just read the links i gave, and all will be clear
<LeeDoverwood> Basically I just want Ubuntu as an alternate. I want to learn to use it before I turn loose of windows.
<LeeDoverwood> Ubuntu downloads very slowly
<LeeDoverwood> so I can save all my files to a cd?
<LeeDoverwood> I have cd's here.
<LeeDoverwood> But I just want my personal files. Not settings and junk for IE or Windows shevel ware
<LeeDoverwood> Well. It's done downloading.
<LeeDoverwood> OK. My discs say DVD-R. is this correct type?
<LeeDoverwood> can I burn to these disks?
<Unit193> Yeah, backup what you need onto a CD or flash.  Just make sure to burn it as the right type.
<LeeDoverwood> What is the right type?
<LeeDoverwood> ?
<LeeDoverwood> Maybe there is a better forum?
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Burning_from_Windows
<LeeDoverwood> No. I mean for Ubuntu
<Unit193> Not burning from windows?
<LeeDoverwood> Well darn. So much for help.
<Unit193> What?
<marshalcure> hello all
<marshalcure> i am having a problem with my brand new graphics card
<marshalcure> is anyone interested in helping a noob out
<marshalcure> ??
<Unit193> What type?  What's the issue?
<marshalcure> i just bought a gtx 670 from asus and the highest resolution it will give me is 1024x768
<marshalcure> i did a sudo nvidia update
<marshalcure> but did not help
<Unit193> You've seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto ?
<marshalcure> well i have googled for about 2 hours now but i don't think i have seen that video let me take a look.. i dont want to waste your time if that will fix it.
 * Unit193 has older cards, nothing like what you have.
<marshalcure> thanks for your help unit193. i have not found a solution yet but i appreciate you trying. xrandr is not working it wont accept the monitors max resolution.
<Unit193> In that situation I typically generate an xorg.conf file.
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubot93> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Unit193> marshalcure: You can also try #ubuntu
<marshalcure> might do that
<sadekul> hi all, My laptop is HP Pavilion g6, I'm very new in Ubuntu, for the first time i m using ubuntu, I hv installed 12.10 then upgraded it to 13.4. The problem i m facing is wifi is not connecting. But it was perfect with 12.10. Is ther any one can help me?
<eclispse> Hi guys
<centurion> hi there, can someone help me with sound issues in Ubuntu 12.04? I have selected the proper hardware in Output tab, but nothing happens
<centurion> here is my SALSA profile http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=ff7ad93b7598cd8a4b77a9c06b17e8f3b63aebce
<holstein> !sound
<ubot93> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i usually just open a terminal and run "aplay -l"
<holstein> if i see output there, then i know the hardware is showing up.. then i go to alsamixer and i trust *no* lables.. i tweak everything.. i then go to pavucontrol
<holstein> i also might just load up a few live CD's and if i get sound, make a note of the kernel version and/or alsa version
<centurion> I tweaked everything
<centurion> although it was @50%
<centurion> how should I go to pavucontrol ?
<holstein> centurion: i install it, and run it
<centurion> thank you holstein
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-12
<earthling_> hi, does anybody know what this error means?  (gedit:10806): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Missing callback called fullpath = /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-13
<Renzatic> by the name, I'm assuming this is the channel I go to if I need to ask stupid newbie questions, right? Cuz I have a couple
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-04-14
<cyberglyph> whats going on guys
<cyberglyph> anybody in here?
<cyberglyph> I installed xubuntu alongside windows server and now I get a flashing grub prompt now what?
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, Is this a msdos partitioning setup, and is there more then one HD?
<cyberglyph> one hdd
<wilee-nilee> any uefi, raid..etc
<cyberglyph> msdos partition I don't believe so I just followed the gui prompts to install
<cyberglyph> no its older system no sufi i wish lol
<cyberglyph> uefi sorry
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, msdos is a standard setup. HD amount?
<cyberglyph> 61 gig hdd
<cyberglyph> i thought it would boot into windows or xubuntu with the choice
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, the easiest way for me to diagnose is with a script you can run from a live cd, however you may just need grub reloaded to the mbr, what sounds best for you?
<cyberglyph> I can run the live cd again
<wilee-nilee> it should give you a grub menu if it is all correct, what xubuntu release is it? cyberglyph
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, here is a tool, use the bootinfo summary button and post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cyberglyph> its 12.0 xfce relase
<wilee-nilee> Cool, the script generated will tell us what is up and if anything is missing and other cool stuff. ;)
<cyberglyph> so just reboot into the live cd again
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, Yeah, it can be run from a install, or a live cd.
<cyberglyph> ok rebooting now
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph,come back to the channel while in the live
<cyberglyph> ok in the live version now what
<wilee-nilee>  cyberglyph, here is a tool, use the bootinfo summary button and post the url. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<cyberglyph> go to that site on my linux machine ok will do
<wilee-nilee> just load the app per the instruction and launch it and pick the bootinfo summary button, you will get a url and post it cyberglyph
<cyberglyph> that fixed it ! wee!
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, cool I wondered if the basic fix would work. ;)
<cyberglyph> yeah it booted into the grub and then I picked linux and boot it booted
<cyberglyph> the only other problem I have is that there is another HDD in the system but it doesn't see it not sure why
<wilee-nilee> cyberglyph, Does it have a OS you are looking to boot? post that url of the script if you saved it.
<wilee-nilee> I asked about more then one HD to begin with to make sure we were om the same page and needed details.
<cyberglyph> the bios sees the other hdd but any software doesn't thats why I wasn't worried
<vastkahuna> Does anyone know how to get netflix to work on linux?
